# Galerie: Eure Drössiger-Bikes



## Marc B (2. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leutz,

ich mache den Anfang und zeige euch mein Drössiger XRA 10.2D.

Es wäre cool, wenn ihr eure Räder hier präsentiert und auch immer mal wieder reinstellt, wenn ihr neue Parts dran habt etc..







Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Qia (4. Oktober 2009)

Das Bike meiner Frau:

Drössiger MT in XS knapp unter 11 Kilo. (mit Racing Ralph)

Von oben nach unten: Neuste Ausbaustufe mit 150mm Federweg (200er Dämpfer mit veränderter Anlenkung)

Das Bike bekommt eine Tuningwippe, die dann bei mir bestellbar ist. Die Wippe schaltet den Hinterbau auf 130/150 mm frei, mit 200mm Dämpfer geht dann auch 165mm. Die Wippe ist noch in Entwicklung und wird später präsentiert.

Ein ziges Manko des Rahmens: Der XS -Rahmen hat völlig andere Maße/Winkel als angegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (5. Oktober 2009)

Wow, dieser Custom-Aufbau macht ganz schön was her


----------



## Qia (5. Oktober 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Wow, dieser Custom-Aufbau macht ganz schön was her



Das wird noch geiler. Wir wollen das Drössigerlogo im Alt-Rosa der Hope-Bremsen machen lassen und dann eben die Tuningwippe, das Steuerlager, die Sattelklemme, die Griffringe und einige Bauteile der Gabel in gleicher Farbe anbringen.

Es hat etwas gedauert, bis wir nen Eloxierer hatten, der die Farbe herstellen kann. Aber das ist jetzt erledigt. Spätestens Anfang näxten Jahres ist das Projekt vollständig.

Das Rahmen und Hinterbaukonzept ist wirklich gelungen. Mit dem richtigen Dämpfer ist der Hinterbau sehr sensibel aber wippt nicht. Bisher haben sich der DT Swiss SSD 225 und der FOX Rp 23 als am passendsten herausgestellt.

Bei sehr leichten Fahrern braucht der Hinterbau aber Nachhilfe (Umbau) um den gesamten Federweg zu nutzen. 

Ziel ist ein echtes Leicht-Enduro mit 150/150mm und das funktioniert auch bei gleicher Tretlagerhöhe. Allerdings ist beim XS der Lenkwinkel weit steiler als angegeben und der Sitzwinkel weit flacher als angegeben. Zwar macht das in gewissem Rahmen auch Sinn, weicht aber schon extrem von den Herstellerangaben ab.

Vorteil dabei ist: Kleinere Fahrer haben eine andere Gewichtsverteilung. 

Ab Größe S stimmen die Winkel alle wieder.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## Marc B (5. Oktober 2009)

Respekt, ihr macht da keine halbe Sachen. Aber das Auge fährt schließlich mit


----------



## Qia (5. Oktober 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Respekt, ihr macht da keine halbe Sachen. Aber das Auge fährt schließlich mit



Meine Lady weiß ziemlich genau, was fürs Auge passt... Liegt wohl an Ihrem Job. Und unter dem lässt sie nix gelten.

Aber wie gesagt, der Rahmen durchläuft dabei einige Anpassungen. Das Steuerrohr oben wird gekürzt und die Wippe muss verändert werden. Die Rahmenqualität spielt ganz locker in einer Liga mit größeren Herstellern.


----------



## acid-driver (5. Oktober 2009)

ach hier treibst du dich auch rum? 

hoffe, ich kann ende der woche auch mein neues winterbike präsentieren


----------



## Qia (5. Oktober 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ach hier treibst du dich auch rum?
> 
> hoffe, ich kann ende der woche auch mein neues winterbike präsentieren



Japp, ich sehe Drössiger schon lange als eine vernünftige Alternative zu einigen Überteuerten "Markenbikes" die einfach nur 200% Namen beaufschlagen ohne "MEHR" leisten zu können.

Anders ist das bei LV, dem besten Taiwan-Rahmen, den ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## creatini (5. Oktober 2009)

Qia schrieb:


> Das Bike meiner Frau:
> 
> Drössiger MT in XS knapp unter 11 Kilo. (mit Racing Ralph)
> 
> ...


 
Wow! Klasse. Und dann noch unter 11 KG? Habe aktuell ein Drössiger HT und will auf Fully umsteigen. Allerdings waren mir die Fullys auf der Drössiger-Seite alle zu schwer. Habt ihr das Bike komplett selber aufgebaut oder das fertige Bike gepimt? Und welche Geometriedaten hat das XS-Fully in der Realität? 
Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Bike
Christina


----------



## Marc B (5. Oktober 2009)

Hi Christina,

die Drössiger-Webseite ist nicht aktuell, Anfnag November ist die neue Page online.

Da sind dann auch die 2010er Modelle dabei. Welches Fully-Modell interessiert dich denn? Ich kann dir die aktuellen Gewichte geben, der Katalog liegt neben mir

Das neue XRA ist ja auch sehr fein, ich fahre es in der 120 mm-Version, es gibt es auch in 140 mm. Infos dazu hier: *+++ KLICK +++*

Fotos vom Drössiger-Stand auf der Eurobike: *+++ KLICK +++*

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## creatini (5. Oktober 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Hi Christina,
> 
> die Drössiger-Webseite ist nicht aktuell, Anfnag November ist die neue Page online.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Marc,
ich suche ein leichte AM-Fully. Ich mache Cross-Triathlon und habe gemerkt, das ich da mit einem Hardtail nicht klarkomme. Unter 12 kg sollte es aber auf jeden Fall leicht sein. Dann kommt noch die Geometriefrage dazu. Ich brauche ein nicht zu kurzes Oberrohr (um die 55 cm) und das Steuerrohr sollte möglichst kurz sein. Aktuell habe ich 120 mm und das ist definitiv zu lang. Habe mich zwar mit einem nach unten geneigten Vorbau beholfen, aber das sieht zum einen ziemlich blöde aus und zum anderen wird die Lenkung dadurch auch nicht gerade vereinfacht. Mein HT ist auch von Drössiger: HT Pro SL 9.1 in 15'. Sitzrohrlänge empfinde ich als ok und ingesamt fährt es sich (bis auf das zu lange Steuerrohr) echt gut. 
Ein passendes Fully von Drössiger fände ich echt klasse!
Gruß
Christina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (5. Oktober 2009)

Okay, dann wäre für dich ein Drössiger Custom Made interessant. Die Bikes der Design Line (feste Austattung und max. drei Farbdesigns) und der Color Line (Fixaustattung und freie Farbwahl) kommen im AM-Bereich nicht ganz unter 12 kg bisher. 
Das MT wäre dann die ideale Basis für dein Drössiger-Bike. Das Steuerrohr ist jedoch auch 120 mm. Dafür sinkt das Oberrohr schön steil hinab, sodass du viel Schrittfreiheit hast. Die kleinste Rahmenhöhe ist 16 Zoll bei einem Oberrohr mit einer Länge von 570 mm. Wäre das alles noch im grünen Bereich für dich?

Beste Grüße,
Marc

P.S.: Ich werde mich dafür einsetzen, dass es demnächst auch spezielle Lady-Rahmen gibt, damit Größe und Geomtrie auch zu kleinen Frauen passen.


----------



## creatini (5. Oktober 2009)

Das erscheint mir doch recht groß. Das ist dann genau eine Größe größer als mein bisheriges. Und das lange Steuerrohr ist auch nicht schön. Ein steiles Oberrohr nützt mir am Berg wenig, wenn das Bike ständig steigt. 
Aber was ist das denn für ein Bike von Qia? Er schreibt, das die Maße anders sind als angegeben. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.....


----------



## Marc B (5. Oktober 2009)

Qia schreibt Größe XS, da muss ich mal nachhaken. Die Gabel darf nicht zu hoch bauen, damit es vorne nicht hochkommt. An wieviel Federweg hast du gedacht - reichen 120 mm? Und alle Spacer am Schaftrohr oben müssen raus. Mein XRA baut mit der 120 mm vorne recht niedrig, aber ich komme auch mit meinem alten FR-Bike fast überall hoch - Gewöhnungssache


----------



## creatini (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
120 mm Feder müsste eigentlich reichen, aber die habe ich jetzt auch. Spacer sind schon alle raus und wie gesagt, habe ich bereits einen extrem nach unten geneigten Vorbau. Ohne den komme ich keinen Berg hoch. Hatte auch schon an eine absenkbare Federgabel nachgedacht, weiß aber nicht, wieviel das bringt. Hatte das Problem mit dem Steuerrohr allerdings schon immer. Lt. Geometrierechner brauche ich ein 95mm Steuerohr. Ist utopisch, aber je niedriger das Rad vorne ist desto besser für mich.
Tja, sieht dann wohl mit mir und Drössiger-Fully dann wohl eher schlecht aus....


----------



## acid-driver (5. Oktober 2009)

hm, die magura 120mm gabel hat doch einen ganz gut funktionierenden absenkmechanismus oder?

evtl an der bergauffahrtechnik feilen?


----------



## Qia (5. Oktober 2009)

creatini schrieb:


> Das erscheint mir doch recht groß. Das ist dann genau eine Größe größer als mein bisheriges. Und das lange Steuerrohr ist auch nicht schön. Ein steiles Oberrohr nützt mir am Berg wenig, wenn das Bike ständig steigt.
> Aber was ist das denn für ein Bike von Qia? Er schreibt, das die Maße anders sind als angegeben. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.....



Hi Christina,
über den kleinsten der MT Rahmen gibt es einiges zu philosophieren. Ich hab schon mehrere MTs zusammengebaut, aber dieser ist eine ganz eigene Nummer in der Größe.

Der Rahmen ist von Anfang an mit ausgwählten Teilen selber aufgebaut worden. Das Gewicht ist mit einer sehr genauen Vorauswahl erreicht worden. Sehr leichte Plattform-Pedale (200gr), Gabel 1650gr bei 140mm, Laufräder 1500gr gesamt ohne Reifen, leichtes Steuerlager, Lenker, Vorbau Kurbel leichter als XTR und die grenzgeniale superleichte Hope-Lady-Bremse. das Gewicht entspricht der Mini PRO!!!

Mal soviel: Der Rahmen macht alles mögliche, aber NICHT am Berg aufsteigen. Eher ist es so, dass er so sehr mit dem Vorderrad am Boden klebt, dass ein Fahrer der größer ist als 170cm fast keinen Wheelie zusammenbringt.

Das ganze relativiert sich wieder etwas bei kleineren Fahrern.

Und genau da hat sich der Konstrukteur offensichtlich etwas gedacht. Etwas, wo ich eine Weile gebraucht habe um hinter das Konzept zu steigen.

Der Rahmen ist wirklich für kleine Leute gebaut!!!

Hier die entdeckten Tricks:

Ein höheres Tretlager um bei kürzeren Beinen mehr Gewicht auf das Vorderrad zu bringen.

Ein flacherer Sitzwinkel um eine sportliche Sitzhaltung auf kurzem Radstand zu ermöglichen um für einen kleinen Fahrer ein ähnlich kompaktes Fahrverhalten zu realisieren, wie es größere Fahrer bei Standardrahmengrößen haben.

Ein steilerer Lenkwinkel um das längere Heck auszugleichen, welches Downhill für Fahrstabilität sorgt und Uphill das Vorderrad unten hält und dazu noch Raum für viel Federweg bei dem flachen Sitzwinkel zu ermöglichen.

Das ganze läuft darauf hinaus, dass Du hinten höher (Tretlagerhöhe) sitzt und dadurch das 120er Steuerrohr, welches vermutlich zur Stabilisierung längerer Federgabeln gebaut wurde, eher zu einem 100er wird.

Durch den flachen Sitzwinkel fährst Du stehend näher am Lenker und hast mehr Kontrolle dafür ist der Sattel hinter Dir mehr aus dem Weg. 

Das Fahrverhalten ist trotz des recht steilen Lenkwinkels faszinierend Gutmütig.....bei kleineren Fahrern vermutlich noch mehr, weil sie tiefer sitzen und dadurch das ganze noch kompakter wird.

Dennoch zirkelt das Rad gern um enge kehren.

Alles in allem ein gelungenes Konzept für kleine Fahrer, obwohl ich am Anfang über die Maße geschimpft habe.

Die Maße:

Sitzrohr: 41cm 
Lenkwinkel mit 140mm Gabel: 70° (was für so eine lange Gabel schon steil ist)
Sitzwinkel: 71° (entspricht einigen älteren Klassikern aus USA zb Fat Chance mit gleicher Kettenstrebenlänge)
Kettenstrebenlänge: 43,3mm (guter Wert)
Tretlagerhöhe mit 2,3"Reifen: 35cm (Nur bei dieser Rahmengröße, die größeren haben 34cm)
Steuerrohr: 120 (bei leichten Fahrern oben durchaus SICHER um 7-10mm kürzbar ohne die Schweißnaht zu berühren)
Radstand: 105,5cm (genialer Wert für kleine Fahrer, weil kompakt und wendig)
Rahmengewicht: ca 2,4 Kg ohne Dämpfer. (geht O.K.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (5. Oktober 2009)

war das hier nicht eigentlich ne galerie?


----------



## creatini (5. Oktober 2009)

Qia schrieb:


> Hi Christina,
> über den kleinsten der MT Rahmen gibt es einiges zu philosophieren. Ich hab schon mehrere MTs zusammengebaut, aber dieser ist eine ganz eigene Nummer in der Größe.
> 
> Der Rahmen ist von Anfang an mit ausgwählten Teilen selber aufgebaut worden. Das Gewicht ist mit einer sehr genauen Vorauswahl erreicht worden. Sehr leichte Plattform-Pedale (200gr), Gabel 1650gr bei 140mm, Laufräder 1500gr gesamt ohne Reifen, leichtes Steuerlager, Lenker, Vorbau Kurbel leichter als XTR und die grenzgeniale superleichte Hope-Lady-Bremse. das Gewicht entspricht der Mini PRO!!!
> ...


 
Super, danke. Ich glaube, dass ich deinen Beitrag mal meinem Fahrradhändler zeige und ihn frage, ob er so was auch bauen kann. Bin ja mit meinem Drössiger-HT ja auch fast zufrieden. Das mit der Kürzung des Steuerrohrs finde ich schon interessant, wusste nicht das sowas geht. Dein Rad hat mich auf jeden Fall wirklich begeistert.
Bis dann
Christina


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (5. Oktober 2009)

Dann mal wieder ein Bild:



Mein LTD-Race als All-Weather Arbeitsbike für die tägliche Fahrt zur Maloche bei wirklich jedem Wetter.


----------



## Qia (5. Oktober 2009)

creatini schrieb:


> Super, danke. Ich glaube, dass ich deinen Beitrag mal meinem Fahrradhändler zeige und ihn frage, ob er so was auch bauen kann. Bin ja mit meinem Drössiger-HT ja auch fast zufrieden. Das mit der Kürzung des Steuerrohrs finde ich schon interessant, wusste nicht das sowas geht. Dein Rad hat mich auf jeden Fall wirklich begeistert.
> Bis dann
> Christina



Müsste auch für ihn machbar sein.

Steuerrohr kürzen ist nur unter gewissen Umständen machbar und auch nur dann anzuraten. Wichtig ist, dass man die Finger von den Schweißnähten weglässt, es sei denn, man weiß wirklich was man da tut.

Des weiteren hängt es auch davon ab, wann das SteuerRohr in der Wandstärke dünner wird, damit das eingepresste Lager noch genug Material zum abstützen hat.

UND, was am wichtigsten ist: Was wiegt der Fahrer. 

Die meisten Rahmen werden gebaut für Fahrer bis 100 oder 120 Kilo. Bei den standardisierten Rahmen weiß ja niemand, was für Leute sich da drauf setzen.

Bei Customaufbauten gibt es dann eben einige Möglichkeiten, die man sich bei leichteren Fahrern durchaus leisten kann.

Axo: Die Oberrohrlänge: ist in etwa 56cm horizontal. 

Frage: Wie groß bist Du? Bzw, wie lang sind Deine Beine?

Viel Spass
Qia


----------



## Marc B (5. Oktober 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> evtl an der bergauffahrtechnik feilen?



Stimmt, das ist eine wichtige Sache. Damit schaffe ich es wie gesagt auch mit meinem Freeride-Bike sehr gut Steilrampen hochzufahren, ohne dass das Vorderrad aufbockt. Ergo: Kinn zum Vorbau, Arme stark beugen und Vorderrad gegen den Boden drücken Zusätzlich mit dem Po auf die Sattelspitze rutschen (wie *HIER*). 

@Christina: Ist deine Sattelstütze nach hinten gekröpft (so wie _*HIER*_)? Das ist häufig der Fall und erschwert es einem steile Rampen hochzufahren, da man so weit hinten im Rad sitzt und das Vorderrad somit eher aufbockt. 

Achja, es ist eine Gallerie. Hier mein Drössiger in der Tram:


----------



## Qia (5. Oktober 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Achja, es ist eine Gallerie. Hier mein Drössiger in der Tram:



Schauen sehr gut aus die neuen Rahmen! 
Aber in die Tram gehören die nicht...


----------



## Qia (5. Oktober 2009)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Dann mal wieder ein Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> Mein LTD-Race als All-Weather Arbeitsbike für die tägliche Fahrt zur Maloche bei wirklich jedem Wetter.



Ein wenig overdressed bei nem Arbeitsbike, findste nicht?

Der Rahmen hat ja durchaus Renngene, ist es da nicht ein wenig "Missbraucht", wenn es nur dafür genommen wird?


----------



## Marc B (5. Oktober 2009)

Qia schrieb:


> Schauen sehr gut aus die neuen Rahmen!
> Aber in die Tram gehören die nicht...



Thanks, mir gefällt das Rad auch Ist jedoch noch ein Vorserienmodell, kleine Änderungen wird es noch geben.

Zur Tram: Draussen war es dunkel und ich hatte nur für hinten ein Licht, da musste ich die Tram nehmen...


----------



## StillPad (5. Oktober 2009)

Qia bei dem Bike ist aber nochmehr drin.
Ich sehe das die Hope noch immer Stahlflex hat, wenn das gegen die schwarze tauscht kannst nochmal ca. 100gr einsparen.

Ich sehe auch das du scheinbar keien Titan schrauben verbaut ahst, die holen nochmal das letzte an Gewicht raus 

Ich habe meine Hope auch ordentlich abespecken lassen auf das die noch lange Jahre die Räder wechseln wird

Ansonsten würde mich mal interessieren wie es mit den aktuellem Preisen so steht?
Vor ein paar Jahren (ca. 2-3) gabs bei Ebay viele schwarze 4 Gelenker in der typischen Kona Stinky Bauform zu damaligen fairen Preis von ca. 400 für 170mm inkl. Dämpfer

Ist Drössiger noch immer ein "Billigeheimer" oder sind die auch so gestiegen.
Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich seit Jahren keine Jahren mehr von den bei Ebay gesehn gehabt


----------



## eve77 (6. Oktober 2009)

Qia schrieb:


> ...Ein ziges Manko des Rahmens: Der XS -Rahmen hat völlig andere Maße/Winkel als angegeben.



Hallo Qia,
das Rad gefällt mir. Bin auch auf der Suche nach was nettem Kleinem. Wie groß ist denn deine Frau? 

Gruß, eve77


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (6. Oktober 2009)

eve77 schrieb:


> Hallo Qia,
> das Rad gefällt mir. Bin auch auf der Suche nach was nettem Kleinem. Wie groß ist denn deine Frau?
> 
> Gruß, eve77



Hi Eve,
170 mit 80cm Schrittlänge. Ziel war ein schnelles Light-Enduro mit entspannter Sitzposition. Mit 70mm Vorbau war das realisierbar. Sie sitzt gemässigt aber noch sportlich. Wir haben den Rahmen auch nach der Überstandhöhe gewählt, so hat sie genug Raum. 

Der Rahmen eignet sich sicher auch für Leute unter 170. Es hängt dann eher an der Schrittlänge. Meine Freundin hat eher einen längeren Oberkörper, und mit diesem Rahmen lies es sich sehr schön ausmitteln.

Daher folgt für mich, dass eine kleinere Frau mit etwas längeren Beinen also zum Beispiel: 160 mit 78 Beinlänge auch noch sehr gut darauf sitzen kann.

Drunter wird von der Überstandhöhe mit 140mm Gabel eng. Alleredings kann man den Rahmen auch im Heck sinnvoll absenken. as heißt, bei kleineren Frauen liesse sich das Rad insgesamt um gute 2cm absenken mit 120cm Federweg vorn und hinten mit einer neuen Heckwippe und dem Vorteil, dass die Arbeit des Hinterbaus auf geringeres Gewicht besser reagiert.
Damit wären dann weitere 3-4cm weniger Beinlänge unterzubringen. Das Rad reagiert auch auf kürzere Vorbauten von 90mm abwärts sehr positiv.

Ich würde also sagen, dass das Rad durchaus anpassbar ist für Fahrer zwischen 158-170, mit entsprechenden Anpassungen.

Das ganze wäre durchaus günstig zu realisieren und wäre dann auch noch auf die Fahrerin besser abgestimmt.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Qia (6. Oktober 2009)

StillPad schrieb:


> Qia bei dem Bike ist aber nochmehr drin.
> Ich sehe das die Hope noch immer Stahlflex hat, wenn das gegen die schwarze tauscht kannst nochmal ca. 100gr einsparen.
> 
> Ich sehe auch das du scheinbar keien Titan schrauben verbaut ahst, die holen nochmal das letzte an Gewicht raus
> ...



Also ich habe bisher wirklich gute Erfahrungen mit den HT SL, dem CR Viergelenker und dem MT gemacht. Für den Preis wirklich ordentliche Bikes. Manche können es vertragen noch einmal auf die Richtbank zu gehen, aber meist sind sie perfekt gerade. Und wenn nicht, dann handelt es sich eher um minimale verzüge, die ein Mechaniker durchaus ausrichten kann.

Die Preise sind zumindest bei den 2009ern wirklich noch super interessant.

Was DIESE Hope betrifft, die kam von Werk mit Stahlflex und die ist ja echt "Sorglos". Ob ich die jemals austausche.....???

Titanschrauben sind schon in Planung Allerdings alles in Torx.

Lg
Qia


----------



## böser_wolf (6. Oktober 2009)

so mal mein mt 
gr S   pike rohloff rs pearl usw ca 14,9 kilo

und ich bin 180 
das rad macht spaß 
ich wart gerade auf einen bolzen dann werd ich einen monarch
mit 216/58 mm hub einbauen ohne neuen hebel
andere gabel kommt auch noch gewicht wird bei 14kilo enden


----------



## Qia (6. Oktober 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so mal mein mt
> gr S   pike rohloff rs pearl usw ca 14,9 kilo
> 
> und ich bin 180
> ...



Hi böser Wolf,
die andere Wippe hat andere Vorteile. Längere Dämpfer kann man eh einbauen, aber das Dämpfungsverhalten kann man damit nicht beeinflussen.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## böser_wolf (6. Oktober 2009)

schaun wir mal wies wird 
der dämpfer sitz dann genau in verlängerung der sitzstrebe
nur mein dreher kommt net in die hufe


----------



## Qia (6. Oktober 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> schaun wir mal wies wird
> der dämpfer sitz dann genau in verlängerung der sitzstrebe
> nur mein dreher kommt net in die hufe



Ah, O.K. die Position gibt dann schon mehr her von der Sensibilität und vom machbaren Federweg. Du bekommst halt ein mächtig hohes Tretlager im Vergleich. Aber wenn Du mehr Sag fährst, was der Rahmen ja vertragen kann, dann gehts...auch Bergauf. 


Was für ne Gabel dann?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (6. Oktober 2009)

Natürlich ist es ein wenig overdressed. Aber dafür bin ich auch sehr schnell in der Arbeit.  Hab den Rahmen günstig vom Napalmdeath gekauft, von daher geht das schon. Läuft jedenfalls super.
Einzig den Umwerfer musste ich mit der Dremel bearbeiten, weil das Sattelrohr zu dick ist (35,6 mm).


----------



## böser_wolf (6. Oktober 2009)

ne das tretlager bleibt so wie es imo ist
darum will ichs ja mal testen
auf meinem bild ist ein 190pearl verbaut 
und gemessen von der vorderen aufnahme
zum drehpunkt sitzstrebe sinds genau 218mm 
passt perfekt
evt muss ich die zugaufnahme vom umwerfer abfeilen 
aber die brauch ich eh nicht


----------



## Qia (7. Oktober 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ne das tretlager bleibt so wie es imo ist
> darum will ichs ja mal testen
> auf meinem bild ist ein 190pearl verbaut
> und gemessen von der vorderen aufnahme
> ...



Du darfst dabei nicht vergessen, dass das Dämpfergehäuse länger ist beim 216er und dadurch am ende des Fesderwegs was flöten geht. Vermutlich mehr als Du gewinnst.

Wenn Du das Loch der Anlenkung weiter nach oben versetzen würdest, hättest Du mehr davon, aber dann käme das Problem zu stande, dass die Sitzstrebe bei der maximalen Einfederung mit dem Dämpferbolzen kolidiert.

Daher meine Tuningwippe....

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (8. Oktober 2009)

moin 
schau mer mal 
gabel ne manitou 140mm 20mm steckachse(ich fahr nix mer anderes)
gewicht 1700gr sind 750gr weniger als meine pike


----------



## Marc B (8. Oktober 2009)

An meinem XRA ist das Tretlager recht niedrig, man sitzt sehr im Bike drinnen. Da ich jedoch von meiner alten Freeride-Gummikuh ein hohes Tretlager gewöhnt war, bin ich erst einmal mit dem Pedal aufgekommen, als ich aus einer Kurve zu früh wieder angetreten habe Danach ist es jedoch nicht mehr passiert.


----------



## acid-driver (10. Oktober 2009)

soo, mein HT ist da. 
ist das wirklich ein drössiger? steht garnix drauf...
hier mal ein paar bilder.


----------



## Marc B (10. Oktober 2009)

Schönes Hardtail, dezenter Stil


----------



## acid-driver (10. Oktober 2009)

ich denke die aufkleber von den felgen kommen noch weg. 

aber zurück zu meiner frage. n drössiger ist es oder?


----------



## Marc B (10. Oktober 2009)

Wo hast du es denn bestellt? Drössiger stellt auch Räder für Fremd-Labels her. Daher kann es sehr gut sein, dass es ein Drössiger Rahmen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (10. Oktober 2009)

hier aus dem forum im bikemarkt


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (11. Oktober 2009)

Müsste dieser hier sein: http://www.bikebude24.de/product_in....html&XTCsid=f69c949430e5f1e423fc3b520eb618fb
Nur ohne Cantisockel.


----------



## acid-driver (11. Oktober 2009)

ah, okay. 
danke für die info.

neue frage: darf man an dem bike eine 180er bremsscheibe hinten fahren?


----------



## Sabo.g (11. Oktober 2009)

*Hallo Allerseits*,

ich möchte mich mal einreihen in den Drössiger Club. Hier mal ein paar Fotos von meinem neuen Bike. 9,8 kg incl. Pedalen und Flaschenträgern 












weitere Fotos gibt es bei mir im Album...

Fährt sich ecgt gut. 

MFG Sabo


----------



## Hiero (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Mich würde mal interessieren,welche Möglichkeiten es beim Wippentausch am MT gibt?
Gibt es Tauschwippen?
Wie sieht es mit der Tuningwippe von Qia aus?
Welche Wippe fährt Böser Wolf?
ciao


----------



## Marc B (11. Oktober 2009)

@sabo.g: Nice und sehr schön leicht. Da sind bestimmt schöne Leichtbau-Parts dran


----------



## Qia (12. Oktober 2009)

Hiero schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Mich würde mal interessieren,welche Möglichkeiten es beim Wippentausch am MT gibt?
> Gibt es Tauschwippen?
> Wie sieht es mit der Tuningwippe von Qia aus?
> ...



Hi Hiero,
die Tuningwippe braucht noch ein paar Tage, da mein Fräser momentan ziemlich in Äktschn ist. Die wird hier dann aber stantepede gezeigt.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Sabo.g (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

@ Ridefirst_Marc: Werdemnächst mal die Teileliste mit den Einzelgewichten online stellen.

MFG Sabo


----------



## böser_wolf (12. Oktober 2009)

@Hiero,
mir gehts wie Qia  
 mein dreher kommt net in die gänge
aber bei mir bleibt die wippe orginal bzw wird abgesägt


----------



## Marc B (12. Oktober 2009)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @ Ridefirst_Marc: Werdemnächst mal die Teileliste mit den Einzelgewichten online stellen.
> 
> MFG Sabo



Ich bin mal gespannt. Leichtbau ist ja nicht mein Spezialgebiet, jedoch auf lange Sicht ein interessantes Thema für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hiero (12. Oktober 2009)

Danke Qia, danke Böser Wolf!
Sehr interessant diese Tuning Themen. Bin neu im Geschäft und hab keine Erfahrungen in diesen Themen. 
Würde mein MT Ltd 9.5 gerne mit mehr Federweg hinten versehen. Ausserdem vorne höher ( 130mm Recon aktuell) . Zu schwer ists auch noch. Vielleicht habt ihr ein paar kurze Tips für mich.
 Hab bis jetzt nur den Vorbau verkürzt und vernünftige Reifen drauf.
Bin auf die Tuningwippe gespannt.
MfG Hiero


----------



## Jimmy (13. Oktober 2009)

@ Qia: Welche Rahmengröße würdest du denn beim MT für ein Mädl mit ca 178cm empfehlen? Ich würde wenn dann auch gerne deine Hebel verbauen, so dass man ca 150mm Federweg hinten rausbekommt. Passen deine Hebel für die anderen Rahmengrößen auch, oder ändert sich da etwas? Danke!


----------



## Qia (13. Oktober 2009)

Jimmy schrieb:


> @ Qia: Welche Rahmengröße würdest du denn beim MT für ein Mädl mit ca 178cm empfehlen? Ich würde wenn dann auch gerne deine Hebel verbauen, so dass man ca 150mm Federweg hinten rausbekommt. Passen deine Hebel für die anderen Rahmengrößen auch, oder ändert sich da etwas? Danke!



Hi,
Für 178cm würde ich den 17" großen nehmen, wenn die Beinlänge nicht übertrieben lang ist. Der hat ein 580er Oberrohr. Was für eine Beinlänge hat die Dame denn? Und welche Armlänge von Schulterknochen bis Handmitte?

Vor allem beim MT zu bedenken: Die Geometrie liebt kurze Vorbauten, als eher 90mm und abwärts.

Ja, der Hebel wird auch bei größeren Rahmen passen. Die Sitzstreben kommen dadurch nur ca 5mm weiter nach oben, aber das macht in der Performance keinen Unterschied.

Das geniale am Rahmen ist, dass der Hinterbau nicht weiter ausfedern muss für das mehr an Federweg.

Der Hebel braucht sicher noch 2 Wochen, weil ich und mein Fräser dafür noch Zeit brauchen.

Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## ueberflieger96 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
dann möchte ich mal die Galerie mit einigen Bildern vom (Kinder)Bike  meines 11-jährigen Sohnes bereichern, mit zarten 8,89kg (das MTB, nicht mein Sohn), fahrfertig wie abgebildet, versteht sich.





​


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Oktober 2009)

nicht schlecht für einen 11jährigen


----------



## Jimmy (15. Oktober 2009)

Qia schrieb:


> Hi,
> Für 178cm würde ich den 17" großen nehmen, wenn die Beinlänge nicht übertrieben lang ist. Der hat ein 580er Oberrohr. Was für eine Beinlänge hat die Dame denn? Und welche Armlänge von Schulterknochen bis Handmitte?
> ed.



Hallo, wir haben dann mal gemessen:
Größe 176cm
Beinlänge innen 85cm
Armlänge 58cm

Grüße,
Jimmy


----------



## Qia (16. Oktober 2009)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Hallo, wir haben dann mal gemessen:
> Größe 176cm
> Beinlänge innen 85cm
> Armlänge 58cm
> ...



Hi, 
dann ist der 17" perfekt mit nem 50-80mm Vorbau 0-6°  Steigung (ich tippe auf 70mm) (längere Vorbauten fahren sich bei dem Bike unangenehm), vermutlich ohne Spacer aber vielleicht nem Lowriser. Ist Geschmackssache, aber bei der Armlänge passen kurze Vorbauten eh gut. Der Rahmen klebt so gut am Boden vorn, dass man ruhig auch etwas aufrechter sitzen kann. 

Sattelstütze sollte eine gerade sein, ohne Rücksetzzung, weil der Sitzwinkel sonst mit einer 140-150mm Gabel zu weit nach hinten geht. 

Das Bike wird dann eine Tretlagerhöhe von 34,5cm (bei 2,3" Reifen) haben und eine recht agile Endurogeo haben.

Wenn Ihr ne Gabel mit solch einem Federweg nehmt und keine Absenkung vorne, dann achtet drauf, dass es eine Sattelüberhöhung von mindestens 2-3cm gibt, sonst fährt sich das Bergauf unangenehm. Das geht aber mit der Beinlänge locker.

Achso: Und wegen dem Dämpfer. Wenn Deine Freundin eine leichte Fahrerin ist, dann verbaut entweder einen Fox RP2 HIGH VOLUME oder RP23 HIGH VOLUME mit der minimalsten Plattform und Zugstufen WERKS-Voreinstellung (Fox hat drei Grundeinstellungen, die man wählen kann)....kann man bei der Bestellung angeben oder dazu sagen. Oder einen DT Swiss XM 180 oder M 210, letzterer ebenfalls mit geringster Plattformvoreinstellung.

Andere Dämpfer geben bei dem Fahrergewicht den Federweg nicht frei und sind meist in der Zugstufe zu langsam bei dem geringen Dämpferdruck.

Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## Jimmy (16. Oktober 2009)

Gabelmäßig wollte ich vermutlich erstmal ne Pike 351 mit 140mm absenkbar einbauen,die ich noch von meinem Pitch in der Garage habe. Der Rest würde zwecks Geld erstmal von ihrem Haibike übernommen werden, soweit wie es passt und sukzessive verbessert. 
Wie sieht es mit deinen Hebeln aus? Was werden die kosten und wann könnte man damit rechnen (eilt nicht, wird eh das Winter-Projekt)


----------



## Qia (16. Oktober 2009)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Gabelmäßig wollte ich vermutlich erstmal ne Pike 351 mit 140mm absenkbar einbauen,die ich noch von meinem Pitch in der Garage habe. Der Rest würde zwecks Geld erstmal von ihrem Haibike übernommen werden, soweit wie es passt und sukzessive verbessert.
> Wie sieht es mit deinen Hebeln aus? Was werden die kosten und wann könnte man damit rechnen (eilt nicht, wird eh das Winter-Projekt)



Eine absenkbare 140er ist supi.

Die Hebel sind am Zeichenbrett und mein Fräser hat grünes Licht gegeben, also 2-3 Wochen fürs getestete und hier vorgestellte Ergebnis. 

Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (16. Oktober 2009)

Hiero schrieb:


> Danke Qia, danke Böser Wolf!
> Sehr interessant diese Tuning Themen. Bin neu im Geschäft und hab keine Erfahrungen in diesen Themen.
> Würde mein MT Ltd 9.5 gerne mit mehr Federweg hinten versehen. Ausserdem vorne höher ( 130mm Recon aktuell) . Zu schwer ists auch noch. Vielleicht habt ihr ein paar kurze Tips für mich.
> Hab bis jetzt nur den Vorbau verkürzt und vernünftige Reifen drauf.
> ...



@Hiero:

Der Rahmen ist ja relativ leicht fürs geld und auch die gelieferte Technik. Mehr Federweg kannst Du entweder so erreichen wie böser Wolf, oder eben mit meinem Hebel. Bei zweiteren bleibst Du relativ flexibel und günstiger, weil Du den vorhandenen Dämpfer verwenden kannst.

Zum Gewichtstuning. Kauf nicht zu billig, weils gerade bei Gabeln echt was ausmacht.

Eine gute 150er ist zur Zeit die Revelation, weil sehr leicht, Preiswert und von der Funktion her echt gut.

Der Rahmen benötigt ja nicht unbedingt eine Absenkung, daher würde ich zur Race oder Team raten, weil die dann auch wirklich leicht ist.

Solls ne harte Gangart werden, dann würde ich zur Fox 36er oder Lyrik greifen. Ab dieser Bauhöhe ist eine Absenkung dann schon angenehm, weil der Sitzwinkel doch recht flach wird Berg auf. Man darf hier nicht vergessen, dass man den Rahmen eigentlich schon ausserhalb seiner Konstuktion benutzt, wenn man über 140mm geht.

Daher wäre eine leichte 150er Gabel auch passend. 

Bei Gabeln ohne Absenkung immer ruhig ne sinnvolle Sattelüberhöhung bis zu 5-6cm einsetzen. Kurz und Tief ist auch Downhill weit angenehmer, wenn die Lenkerbreite stimmt. (mind. 680)

Bei allen Gabelmn für mehr Federweg: Unbedingt Steckachse! 

Wie gesagt, der Rahmen mag Vorbauten kleiner als 90, alles andere fühlt sich irgendwie komisch an, speziell bei längeren Gabeln.

Als näxtes die Laufräder.....die sind oft sehr schwer. Schau Dir die Angebote bei Actionsports (der hier ist geil: http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...oTubes-ZTR-Flow-Laufradsatz-1750g::23157.html) an, da gibts ein paar wirklich Sinnvolle Teile, je nach Einsatzbereich. Bei Reifen größer als 2,3" sollten die Felgenbreiten schon über 26mm sein. Endurolaufräder sind Stabil, wiegen aber auch mehr. Das ist sinnvolles Gewicht.

Mit diesen beiden Sachen kannst Du schon sehr viel erreichen Gewichts und Stabilitätsmäßig.

Mehr Federweg braucht auch immer mehr sinnvolles Gewicht.

Die vorgeschlagenen Laufräder sind ein Superkompromiss für das Geld. Ich fahre die Naben selber.

Beim Rest kannst Du Stück für Stück vorgehen.

Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## Hiero (16. Oktober 2009)

@Qia:
Vielen Dank für die umfangreiche Antwort! Die 150mm Revelation hab ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst! Das Rad soll noch ein Alleskönner bleiben. Fahre gerne Uphill, aber die Gangart wird langsam ruppiger!
Könnte ich auch erstmal die vorhandenen Mavic Crossride auf Steckachsen umrüsten? (Beim Hinterbau geht das nicht, oder?)
An Deiner Wippe bin ich eh sehr interessiert! Also schnellsten die Verfügbarkeit bekanntgeben!
ciao


----------



## Qia (16. Oktober 2009)

Hiero schrieb:


> @Qia:
> Vielen Dank für die umfangreiche Antwort! Die 150mm Revelation hab ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst! Das Rad soll noch ein Alleskönner bleiben. Fahre gerne Uphill, aber die Gangart wird langsam ruppiger!
> Könnte ich auch erstmal die vorhandenen Mavic Crossride auf Steckachsen umrüsten? (Beim Hinterbau geht das nicht, oder?)
> An Deiner Wippe bin ich eh sehr interessiert! Also schnellsten die Verfügbarkeit bekanntgeben!
> ciao



Wenns neuere Crossride sind, glaube ich geht das. Die sind eh geil, auch vom Gewicht der technik her. Sehr solide.

Dann spar eher Gewicht bei den Anbauteilen und schrotte die Laufräder, wenn Du das schaffst...

Die Gabel würde ich aucf jeden Fall tauschen, die 150er musst Du erstmal an die Grenze bringen, die kann einiges. Das Gewicht ist super.

Sattelstütze gegen was vernünftiges...vielleicht versenkbar vom Lenker.
Oder was wirklich leichtes.

Kurbeln und Pedale in sinnvolle Varianten. Bei Kurbeln und Pedalen geht oft echt ne Menge.

Vielleicht Tubless fahren...spart ne Menge und gibt besseren Gripp. Wenn die Felgen das gut hergeben.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Deleted35614 (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute

hier mal mein AM08 mit einer MZ Allmountain mit 160mm.
Wird meist als Tourenbike  und Freeridebike genutzt.


----------



## Hiero (20. Oktober 2009)

@Qia: Danke für die Tips. Mein Plan sieht dann wie folgt aus:
1. Revelation 150mm
2. Vorbau auf 80mm kürzen
3. Statt Fat Albert mal Nobby Nic Testen (spart auch ca. 250g!)
4. Pedale ändern ( Evtl Egg Beater?)
5. Die Tuning Wippe!!!
Dann wird mal ein Foto gezeigt...
MfG


----------



## Qia (21. Oktober 2009)

Hiero schrieb:


> @Qia: Danke für die Tips. Mein Plan sieht dann wie folgt aus:
> 1. Revelation 150mm
> 2. Vorbau auf 80mm kürzen
> 3. Statt Fat Albert mal Nobby Nic Testen (spart auch ca. 250g!)
> ...



Klingt gut, aber ob die Nobbys Dich noch glücklich machen, nach den Alberts? 
Und Klickpedale haben auch nicht nur Vorzüge, speziell bei nem AllMountain.

Die Wippen gehen Ende der Woche in Auftrag.

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## droessirider (22. Oktober 2009)

shit ich krieg mein bild nicht hier rein

schaut einfach bei mir in den fotos nach das schöne rote feuerwehr drössiger xc10.5 limited mit fulcrum red metallaufrädern, magura menja 100mm mit lock out,  komplett xt 11,4 kg mit pedalen 
ich mach noch ein richtiges bild vom ganzen bike ohne meine person oben auf hahaha


----------



## hwb (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

seit gestern bin ich stolzer Besitzer dieses Drössis

Gruß
hwb


----------



## Qia (23. Oktober 2009)

hwb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> seit gestern bin ich stolzer Besitzer dieses Drössis
> 
> ...



Coole Optik.

Nur der rote Aufkleber von der Rock Shox pieckst ins Auge.


----------



## hwb (24. Oktober 2009)

Qia schrieb:


> Coole Optik.
> 
> Nur der rote Aufkleber von der Rock Shox pieckst ins Auge.


 

Hey,

du bist ja noch penibler als ich 

Geplant war eigentlich eine Magura Menja, diese war aber in weiß nicht lieferbar aber da die weißen Anbauteile allemal mit roter Schrift verziert sind fand ich die Reba auch optisch ok.

Gruß
hwb


----------



## Hiero (25. Oktober 2009)

Hello zusammen!
Hier mal mein MT Ltd 9.5
@Quia: Jetzt mit 70 mm Vorbau. Fahreigenschaften im Trail viel besser!! 
ciao


----------



## Qia (26. Oktober 2009)

Hiero schrieb:


> Hello zusammen!
> Hier mal mein MT Ltd 9.5
> @Quia: Jetzt mit 70 mm Vorbau. Fahreigenschaften im Trail viel besser!!
> ciaoAnhang anzeigen 174726



Der Rahmen ist wie gemacht dafür. Und mit dem neuen Hebel am Hinterrad wirst Du die Dämpfung auch nicht wiede erkennen. Der gibt den Federweg dann viel besser her.
Dann brauchst Du aber ne längere Gabel, oder hat die eh 140?
er Hinterbau wird dann nämlich ordentlich potent.

Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## Hiero (26. Oktober 2009)

Hello!
@Qia: Die Gabel hat 130mm und war gestern wieder zwei mal an ihre Grenzen gestoßen. Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob die 150mm Revelation reicht! Aber eine Neue kommt. Zur  Wippe: Es gibt doch nicht eine Wippe für alle Rahmengrößen, oder? Bin mal gespannt...

@hwb: Schick!! Bist aber nicht im Postleitzahlenbereich 52... damit unterwegs, oder?
ciao


----------



## Rinderwahn (27. Oktober 2009)

Und hier ist meins!


----------



## Qia (28. Oktober 2009)

Hiero schrieb:


> Hello!
> @Qia: Die Gabel hat 130mm und war gestern wieder zwei mal an ihre Grenzen gestoßen. Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob die 150mm Revelation reicht! Aber eine Neue kommt. Zur  Wippe: Es gibt doch nicht eine Wippe für alle Rahmengrößen, oder? Bin mal gespannt...
> 
> @hwb: Schick!! Bist aber nicht im Postleitzahlenbereich 52... damit unterwegs, oder?
> ciao



Hi Du,
doch, es gibt eine ausgemittelte Wippe. Bei den kleinen Rahmen etwas länger, bei den mittleren Rahmen gleich und bei den größeren etwas kürzer. Das liegt im Millimeterbereich und macht an der Stelle nichts aus, schon getestet.

Eine leichte absenkbare 160er würde es auch tun. Lyrik? Aber höher würde ich bei dem Rahmen nicht gehen.

Liebe Grüße
Oliver


----------



## böser_wolf (29. Oktober 2009)

also 160er gabel würd ich net verbauen 
ich denk dann kommt das rad über seine grenzen 
bei schweren fahrern
weil ein enduro wird´s trotz aller umbauten nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hiero (30. Oktober 2009)

150mm Federweg müssten eigentlich bei meinem Einsatzgebiet auch reichen. Gabeln mit mehr Federweg werden mir auch zu schwer. Meine Recon schlägt wahrscheinlich durch, weil die 75 kg Feder verbaut ist. Mit voller Ausrüstung komme ich fast an 80kg. Ein Enduro soll es eh nicht werden!!!
ciao


----------



## böser_wolf (31. Oktober 2009)

so mal ein bild aus dem bayrischem wald 
unterhalb des riedsteins richtung arrach auf dem wallfahrerweg

immernoch mit dem pearl   aber nicht mehr lang


----------



## Qia (31. Oktober 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so mal ein bild aus dem bayrischem wald
> unterhalb des riedsteins richtung arrach auf dem wallfahrerweg
> 
> immernoch mit dem pearl   aber nicht mehr lang



Ah, man sieht bei Dir, dass Dein Hinterbau auch ca. 1,5cm vor Ende zumacht. Das ist typisch für diesen Hinterbau. Der hat gegen Ende einfach zuviel Progression.

Der Einzige Dämpfer des da bisher mitgespielt hat und den Federweg freigegeben hat, war der DT-Swiss SSD225. Der Fox auch, aber nicht ganz so freiwillig, dafür wippt der weniger.

Bin gespannt, wie das mit dem neuen längeren Dämpfer bei Dir ist. 

Die Bestellung für den Protohebel geht jedenfalls näxte Woche raus.

Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## böser_wolf (1. November 2009)

net ganz am ende von der ausfahrt war der ring schon noch weiter hinten 
aber da muß der hinterbau/dämpfer schon gereizt werden 
1,5m hohe treppe ins fast flat

ich muß aber auch immer die schrauben nachziehen an den lagern 
bei meinem gewicht und meinem fahrstil (4cross dh)
du muß das kleine schwarze schon etwas leiden


----------



## 1Montainbiker (1. November 2009)

Hi will mir das Drössiger MT 9.5 holen!
Könnt ihr das empfehlen?
Ist der Rahmen ok?
Was sollte ich da im Laufe der Zeit da noch aufrüsten?
Achso ich bin 15 und bin so 1.79m groß und werd so 1.82m-1.84m groß!
Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr empfehlen. Schrittlänge ist jetzt 85cm! Also bin eher ein Sitzriese!


----------



## Qia (1. November 2009)

1Montainbiker schrieb:


> Hi will mir das Drössiger MT 9.5 holen!
> Könnt ihr das empfehlen?
> Ist der Rahmen ok?
> Was sollte ich da im Laufe der Zeit da noch aufrüsten?
> ...



Der Rahmen hat eine Menge Potential, wenn man den richtigen Dämpfer verbaut. Ein Fox RP23, oder nen EX 200 von DT.

19" und Vorbau nicht länger als 90. Das mag die Geometrie nicht, dafür hast Du ne Top Sitzposition.

Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## 1Montainbiker (2. November 2009)

@Qia
schonmal danke also mein HÃ¤ndler hat auch nur das in  19" da! Diese Limited Edition
Hat leider nur eine Recon Stahlfeder U-turn 130mm und nen Radium RL verbaut und kostet 1149â¬ Liste. Wenn du die genaueren Parts noch haben willst kann ich die auch noch mal hier rein stellen. Also denkst du das das denn fÃ¼r den Anfang ok wÃ¤re halt nur recon und Radium?? 

achso hier ist noch nen Link zum bike http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a11684/limited-95-mt-2009.html


----------



## 1Montainbiker (2. November 2009)

Achso nich ne kleine Frage!mein Freund hat nen Pitch Rahmen. Nur so aus Intresse, weiß jezz nicht ob man das beantworten kann, aber ist der MT Rahmen qualitativ gleich mit dem? Oder ist der mit nem Stage qualitativ gleich. Also will einfach halt mal ne Vorstellung haben was ich mir denn da kaufe.


----------



## Qia (2. November 2009)

1Montainbiker schrieb:


> Achso nich ne kleine Frage!mein Freund hat nen Pitch Rahmen. Nur so aus Intresse, weiß jezz nicht ob man das beantworten kann, aber ist der MT Rahmen qualitativ gleich mit dem? Oder ist der mit nem Stage qualitativ gleich. Also will einfach halt mal ne Vorstellung haben was ich mir denn da kaufe.



Also vergleichbar ist die Qualität in jedem Falle. Vermutlich hat Specialized seine eigenen Qualitätsprüfungen, aber im wesentlichen dürften die Qualitätsmässig gleichwertig sein. Ich sehe da auch keinen Unterschied zwischen Pitch und Stage was das betrifft. 

Möglicherweise werden beim teureren noch zwei Schritte mehr an spannungsabbauenden Massnahmen eingebaut, oder die Geradheit des Rahmens 1 mal mehr nachgerichtet. Doch das machen die taiwanischen Firmen in gewissem Rahmen standardisiert. Auch kann es sein, dass bei Rahmen wie dem Pitch ganz explizite Optikkontrollen der Schweißnähte gemacht werden. Das macht aber bei sauberen Schweißungen, die das Material voll erfasst haben, keinen funktionalen Unterschied.

Du kaufst in jedem Falle vom Rahmen her ein Produkt, dass durchaus mit der Haltbatkeit und Funktionalität von Specialized mithalten kann. Bei den absoluten Topprodukten von Speci wird einfach noch einige spezielle Qualitätsmerkmale geben, die für den Enduser aber kaum eine Rolle spielen, ausser dem "Wow-Effekt"

Gabeln und Dämpfer kann man austauschen. Also für den Anfang passts doch.

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Montainbiker (2. November 2009)

Also ok jetzt habe ich da ungefähr eine Vorstellung.

Sollte ich beim Kauf nochmal die Schweißnäte des Rahmen kontrollieren oder ist das nicht nötig?

Mir gefällt die Lackierung des Rahmens der Limited Edition jetzt nicht so gut Kann man da irgendetwas machen?


----------



## Qia (2. November 2009)

1Montainbiker schrieb:


> Also ok jetzt habe ich da ungefähr eine Vorstellung.
> 
> Sollte ich beim Kauf nochmal die Schweißnäte des Rahmen kontrollieren oder ist das nicht nötig?
> 
> Mir gefällt die Lackierung des Rahmens der Limited Edition jetzt nicht so gut Kann man da irgendetwas machen?



Den Rahmen kann man immer umlacieren, muss aber von einer Firma mit Ahnung gemacht werden und kostet wieder.

Die Nähte sind O.K. aber vielleicht hast Du nen Meschaniker, der den Rahmen nochmal nachträglich ausrichten kann. Aber die passen eh meistens sehr gut.

Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## Heili (5. November 2009)

So hier is meins, isn Dröösiger AM 9.0
Was denkt ihr, was ich dem Rahmen und den Federelementen zumuten kann? 
Also verbaut sind: Magura Menja 140mm, X-fusion Glyde(zu weihnachten kommt en neuer!),


----------



## Qia (5. November 2009)

Heili schrieb:


> So hier is meins, isn Dröösiger AM 9.0
> Was denkt ihr, was ich dem Rahmen und den Federelementen zumuten kann?
> Also verbaut sind: Magura Menja 140mm, X-fusion Glyde(zu weihnachten kommt en neuer!),



Den Federelementen kannst Du ohne Bedenken alles zumuten...die Gabel wird vermutlich ab 1,5m Drops an ihre Grenzen kommen. Aber der Dämpfer dürfte so ziehmlich alles mitmachen bis zum Rahmenbruch.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Heili (5. November 2009)

puuh, echt beruhigt 
dann hätte ich noch eine Frage, und zwar wie weit man die Schwinge verstellen kann. Immoment hat der Dämpfer 190mm, ist da noch Luft nah oben?


----------



## Qia (5. November 2009)

Heili schrieb:


> puuh, echt beruhigt
> dann hätte ich noch eine Frage, und zwar wie weit man die Schwinge verstellen kann. Immoment hat der Dämpfer 190mm, ist da noch Luft nah oben?



Leider kenne ich die genauen Eigenheiten des Dämpfers und dieses Hinterbaus nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass man durch die 3 Löcher mehr Federweg aus ein und dem selben Dämpferhub rausholen kann. Das müsstest Du direkt bei Drössiger anfragen.

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (6. November 2009)

Welche drei Löcher?
Das war einmal, der aktuelle Hebel hat nur eine Bohrung, es kann aber das Lager über einen Excenter von 120-140mm Federweg verstellt werden.
Aber einen längeren Dämpfer würde ich nicht einbauen, der Abstand vom Tretlager zum Boden ist eh schon Grenzwertig, das sind ca. 36cm.


----------



## Qia (6. November 2009)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Welche drei Löcher?
> Das war einmal, der aktuelle Hebel hat nur eine Bohrung, es kann aber das Lager über einen Excenter von 120-140mm Federweg verstellt werden.
> Aber einen längeren Dämpfer würde ich nicht einbauen, der Abstand vom Tretlager zum Boden ist eh schon Grenzwertig, das sind ca. 36cm.



Ja, 36er Tretlager bei "Nur" 140mm ist grenzwertig.

Was Du probieren kannst, ist mal zu messen, wieviel Raum das Hinterrad hat, wenn es im eingefederten Zustand am Sitzrohr anstösst. Am Besten mit ner ordentliche 2,4-5" Walze. Dann haste den möglichen Federweg und siehst ob der Rahmen bei der Tretlagerhöhe etwas verschenkt. Es könnte nähmlich sein, dass Du mit einem 200er Dämpfer ein tieferes Tretlager mit mehr Federweg realisieren kannst. Eben durch den Exenter.

Du musst den Dämpfer ausbauen und sehen, wieviel Abstand der Reifen bei gleicher Tretlagerhöhe zum Boden bekommt, wenn er am Sitzrohr anstösst. In meiner Galerie gibts ein paar Fotos zu so einer Messung.

Viele Rahmen verschenken sowohl Federweg als auch Tretlagerhöhe, das kann man oft auch zu seinem eigenen Vorteil nutzen.

Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## Heili (6. November 2009)

Danke für die vielen Tipps, aber eigentlich hab ich garnicht vor nen neuen Dämpfer einzubauen. Wollte nur mal wissen ob ich im Notfall noch Luft nach oben habe. Mit der Tretlagerhöhe hatte ich noch keine Probleme.


----------



## Qia (6. November 2009)

Heili schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Tipps, aber eigentlich hab ich garnicht vor nen neuen Dämpfer einzubauen. Wollte nur mal wissen ob ich im Notfall noch Luft nach oben habe. Mit der Tretlagerhöhe hatte ich noch keine Probleme.



Typisch ich....muss immer gleich rumtunen.


----------



## TheJohnny (7. November 2009)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es ein wenig overdressed. Aber dafür bin ich auch sehr schnell in der Arbeit.  Hab den Rahmen günstig vom Napalmdeath gekauft, von daher geht das schon. Läuft jedenfalls super.
> Einzig den Umwerfer musste ich mit der Dremel bearbeiten, weil das Sattelrohr zu dick ist (35,6 mm).



Was hat der Rahmen denn gekostet (bei *napalmdeath*)?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (8. November 2009)

Er hat 178,90 inklusive Versand gekostet.


----------



## blubie (11. November 2009)

wenn du noch garantie hast und der rahmen unter 1,5kg wiegt wars günstig


----------



## FotoStyle-BA (25. November 2009)

So hier endlich mal Bilder von meinem. Nix besonderes, aber ich finds toll. Rohloffpower 

weiß is es geworden, weil es die schwarze Menja zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht gab. Dekor hat mir von Drössiger nicht gefallen. Die neuen find ich aber schick.
Vielleicht kommt irgendwann mal noch ein Airbrush drauf









LG Andy

P.S. ja ich weiß der Sattel.... bleischwer, aber mir taugt er im Moment. Besser als das Standardbrettchen


----------



## Ronja (26. November 2009)

Hallo, wo kann man denn Drösiger-Rahmen einzeln kaufen? Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Rahmen für die Roloff. Danke! Ronja


----------



## TheJohnny (26. November 2009)

Bikebude24
Bike-X-Perts

Es gibt aber auch ein Händlerverzeichnis auf drössiger.de - einfach mal schauen, ob ein Händler bei Dir in der Nähe ist. Oder Du rufst direkt bei Drössiger an und fragst nach einem Händler in Deiner Nähe. Am Telefon können die Dir mehr Händler nennen, als Du online finden kannst.
Die Preise für Rahmen der Händler vor Ort sind durchaus mit denen aus den Onlineshops vergleichbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (26. November 2009)

moin,
vorhin im Wald. Es wird schon wieder grün.


----------



## Sabo.g (27. November 2009)

Schickes Teil.


----------



## Hobb (27. November 2009)

moin,
der Rahmen ist ein Q-Cross 10.0, 56cm, moosgrün.

Viele Teile aus der "Restekiste", was fehlte hat mir mein freundlicher Fachhändler in die Hand gedrückt. 

Das Rad fährt sich gut, vielleicht hol ich mir noch einen zweiten und baue den "ordentlich" auf.

Viele Grüße aus dem Weserflachland


----------



## Deleted35614 (30. November 2009)

Moosgrün ist ne schöne Farbe, da freut sich auch der Jäger im Wald


----------



## böser_wolf (30. November 2009)

@Qia  habe fertig
die winkel werden etws flacher es fühlt sich sehr angenehm an
sensibel aber sackt nicht weg 
habs grad mal bei uns in der stadt diverse treppen und kleine mauerdrops(ca1m)
runtergelassen passt
rs monarch 216/58mm 150mm federweg 
die zugführung für den umwerfer kann bleiben
tretlagerhöhe unbelastet 365 bei 30%sag ca335-340
voll eingefedert



ausgefedert


----------



## Hobb (30. November 2009)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Moosgrün ist ne schöne Farbe, da freut sich auch der Jäger im Wald


.....und Hunde "mögen" die Farbe offensichtlich auch ganz gern.


----------



## Qia (1. Dezember 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> @Qia  habe fertig
> die winkel werden etws flacher es fühlt sich sehr angenehm an
> sensibel aber sackt nicht weg
> habs grad mal bei uns in der stadt diverse treppen und kleine mauerdrops(ca1m)
> ...



Hi Du,
die gleiche Erfahrung hab ich mit nem 200er DT-SwissDämpfer an der gleichen Stelle gemacht.
Aber die Tretlagerhöhe? Du fährst doch ne 140er Pike, korrekt?
Wie kommst Du dann auf 365 ausgefedert? Hast Du den Hinterbau doch weiter ausgefahren?

Lg
Qia


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Dezember 2009)

tja mann sollte nicht 
erst glühwein trinken und dann messen 
358mm ist die tretlager höhe unbelastet 
ca 330 belastet muß ich aber mal mit nem helfer messen


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Dezember 2009)

Mal was zur Überbrückung, bis der Schnee wieder weg ist.
Drössigers am Bindelweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Dezember 2009)

Oh man, wie lade ich das Bild direkt ein?!


----------



## TheJohnny (2. Dezember 2009)

Oder diesen Link anklicken, Bild hochladen, "BBCode ein-/ausblenden" anklicken, gewünschten Link kopieren und nach obigem Beispiel einfügen.

Edit: In Deinem Fall so:



(Mit Verlinkung zum Bild, um eine grösseres Format wählen zu können.)





(Ohne Verlinkung zum Bild.)

Klick einfach auf "Zitieren", dann siehst Du den Code.


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Dezember 2009)

Habs verstanden, Danke.


----------



## Sabo.g (5. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal die seit langem versprochene Teileliste meines Limited.






MFG Sabo


----------



## Molo (5. Dezember 2009)

Moin Jungs und Mädels,

wer kann mich denn mal über diesen Rahmen aufklären?

Eine Tabelle/Liste/Bild mit Geo Daten, sowie Freigaben usw angeht währe sehr interessant.


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, ist ein Drössiger Er05, vieleicht auch 06.
Hatte einen Federweg von 3,4 oder 5 Zoll. Leider hatte der Dämpfer ein zu hohes Übersetzungsverhältnis, größer als 1:3 und deshalb haben die Dämpfer mit 165mm Einbaulänge bei schwereren Fahrern nicht lange überlebt.
An sich ein ganz netter Rahmen, aber auch die untere Schwinge hatte so ihre Probleme, sind auch einige an der Querstreben gebrochen.
Diesen Rahmen gab es zuletzt noch im Jahr 06, dann hat ihn Drössiger auslaufen lassen. Viele verschiedene andere Firmen wie z.B. Fatmodul oder Zoulu hatten ihn auch im Programm.
Von der Geometrie müsste er dem jetztigen AM-Modell noch ziemlich nahe kommen, die Größen gingen bis 21 Zoll, da war es dann eine Oberrohrlänge von 610mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (7. Dezember 2009)

Steht zwar nicht Drössiger drauf, ist aber von ihm!
Wird gerade noch optisch getunt. Wenn es fertig ist kommen neue Bilder!
Aktuell 8,967 Kilo!


----------



## Graf Kroko (8. Dezember 2009)

Halloho, 

dies hier ist eine Galerie, dass bedeutet wenig Buchstaben, viele Bilder:






Wieso zum *&/#§$?# kommt hier kein großes Bild? Na dann eben in klein:


----------



## Sabo.g (8. Dezember 2009)

@ IGGY

Sehr schönes Bike. Mich würde mal eine Aufstellung der Einzelgewichte interessieren.

MFG Sabo


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. Dezember 2009)

Bitteschön, habe es erst letzte Woche gelernt.


----------



## IGGY (8. Dezember 2009)

Klar! Hier bitte schön. In der Liste sind nun aber ein RoRo und ein FF! Die Racekinggewichte ergeben sich ja dann aus der diverenz zu 8967Gramm!


----------



## Graf Kroko (9. Dezember 2009)

@ lipper-zipfel: Dankeschön! Wo ist denn der Trick?


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. Dezember 2009)

Auf dein Foto klicken, dein Album geht auf, unten drunter steht was von BBCode, dort eins von den dreien auswählen und hier reinkopieren, fertig. Ich habe die größte Größe genommen.


----------



## IGGY (12. Dezember 2009)

So. Ich bin nun mit dem Optiktuning fertig! 




So wie es da steht 8825 Gramm! Jedoch kommt der Hinterreifen noch runter!


----------



## Freak32 (16. Dezember 2009)

noch eins ohne drössiger logo...


----------



## Geplagter (23. Dezember 2009)

IGGY schrieb:


> So. Ich bin nun mit dem Optiktuning fertig!
> 
> So wie es da steht 8825 Gramm! Jedoch kommt der Hinterreifen noch runter!


 
Mensch Ingo, haste alle Aufkleber abgepiddelt? Ist schon was nackt jetzt.
Wie viele Gramm hast Du denn damit gespart?
Könnte mein Bike auch mal hier reinstellen, denn es ist ja auch ein Drössiger.
Momentan bekommt das Rad aber ein kleines Update mit neuen Laufrädern und Bremse. Wenn die Teile dran sind, stelle ich mal ein Foto ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1111 (23. Dezember 2009)




----------



## lowisbmx (31. Dezember 2009)

Hier meins:






Ürsprünglich als Ersatz für mein gerissenes ETS-X gedacht, wollte ich zum Marathon fahren ein Hardtail ausprobieren. Aufgrund des günstigen Preises hab ich mir das 9.1 SL in Babyblau geordert, was sehr gut mit den pink farbenen Chris King Naben harmoniert.
Ich hab mich auf dem Rad auf Anhieb wohlgefühlt, sehr schöne Geometrie (Rahmengröße L mit einem 110mm Vorbau), steif und leicht. Ich fahr das Rad jetzt seit einem dreiviertel Jahr, hat etwa 6000KM runter, und ich bin nach wie vor wunschlos glücklich damit. 2010 wird es bei zahlreichen Marathons und der Salzkammergut Trophy eingesetzt.


----------



## geopard (3. Januar 2010)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Bitteschön, habe es erst letzte Woche gelernt.



sehr schön, welche Gabel ist das ?


----------



## Graf Kroko (8. Januar 2010)

Das ist eine Salsa Cromoto Stahlgabel, ursprünglich als Ersatz für meine RS Tora gedacht (die war undicht), inzwischen dauerhaft montiert und als 69er aufgebaut. Über die aktuelle Optik lässt sich streiten, das Fahrgefühl ist grandios.

Olli


----------



## Geplagter (13. Januar 2010)

So, hier nun mal ein Foto von meinem Drössiger nach dem letzten Update. Habe mir einen leichteren LRS und eine Magura Marta Bremse gegönnt:

Rahmen: Drössiger SL 19"
LRS: DT Swiss 240S / ZTR Olympic / Sapim CX-Ray 
Schnellspanner Räder + Sattel: KCNC rot
Sattelstütze / Vorbau 100mm / Lenker: Ritchey WCS
Shifter / Kurbel / Umwerfer / Schaltung: Shimano XT
Bremse: Magura Marta SL 180/160
Gabel: Magura Laurin 85XC mit Remote Control
Steuersatz Acros Ai03
Pedale: Look Quartz
Reifen: Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2,25
Schläuche: Michelin Aircomp Latex
Sattel: Selle Italia SLK Gel Flow
Griffe: Ergon GX1
Gewicht 10,35 kg


----------



## IGGY (13. Januar 2010)

Schick Dieter


----------



## droessirider (13. Januar 2010)

das ist es mein bestes Stück 

LIMETED EDITION sorry leider nur ein handy foto


----------



## Hobb (14. Januar 2010)

paßt schon!


----------



## droessirider (15. Januar 2010)

@Hobb

danke das du mein bild nochmal bearbeitet hast ist zwar jetzt nicht mehr in meinem Eintrag vom 13.01.10 
so gesagt im Eintrag von *Hobb* ist mein Droessi zu sehen da es bei mir irgendwie riesig und in schlechter Qualität zu sehen war. 
Danke bin leider im bildbearbeiten überhaupt ne fit  





bis bald der Droessirider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (15. Januar 2010)

Hier mal die erste Ausbaustufe des CR von meiner Ex-Freundin.

Inzwischen wurde folgendes verändert:

Kurbel: Arizone 44/32/22 750Gr.
Pedale: Amoeba Spider 240Gr Flat für kleine Füße
Vorbau: Thomson X2 70mm -10°
Lenker: Syntace Carbon 620mm ohne Barends

Gewicht: 10,8 Kg

Geplante Änderungen:

Gabel: Suntour Epicon 120mm

Geiles Bike für das gezahlte Geld. Der Rahmen hält von der Performance locker mit teureren Pendants mit. Eine sehr harmonische Geometrie.

Ist zur Zeit im festen Botendienstbetrieb 10-12 Stunden am Tag und macht sich hervorragend. 





Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## Heili (15. Januar 2010)

Das Bike sieht echt super aus ;-)
Bei mir ist nur ein anderer Sattel dazu gekommen (Ich mags bequemer )
in nächster Zeit folgen noch: 
- neuer Dämpfer
- neues Schaltwerk
- neuer Umwerfer


----------



## IGGY (15. Januar 2010)

Sind 120mm vorne nicht was viel?


----------



## Qia (15. Januar 2010)

IGGY schrieb:


> Sind 120mm vorne nicht was viel?



Nein, überhaupt nicht. A) hält der Rahmen das locker aus. B) der Rahmen hat am Heck von Werk aus 110mm Vertikal mit dem gezeigten Dämpfer (hab ich mal ausgemessen, weil ich den gleichen Rahmen schon auf 130mm hinten aufgepumpt habe) und C) die Geometrie passt dafür perfekt. Ein echtes Allmountainlight oder Marathon-Racegerät.

Wie gesagt, der Rahmen hat eine gute Qualität und eine Top Hinterbauperformance. Wie so oft sind die Schrauben an dem Rahmen der letzte Müll, aber die kann man leicht tauschen.

Ein paar kleine Tuningmaßnamen und so mancher superteure Serienbolide kann sich dahinter verstecken.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Hobb (15. Januar 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> @Hobb
> 
> danke das du mein bild nochmal bearbeitet hast ist zwar jetzt nicht mehr in meinem Eintrag vom 13.01.10


Hi,
weil in Deinem Beitrag vom 13. gar kein Bild zu sehen ist habe ich mir erlaubt, ein geeignetes aus Deiner Galerie über den BBCode (der ist unter dem jeweiligen Foto in der Galerie einzublenden), mittlere Größe, in den Thread zu stellen.

Bearbeitet habe ich nix.

hier nochmal mein cyclocrosser


----------



## IGGY (16. Januar 2010)

Habe mir neue Decals für die SID machen lassen! Was sagt Ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geplagter (16. Januar 2010)

Sehr geil Ingo!
Sogar mit Iggy-Schriftzug 
Ganz ohne Aufkleber sieht es doch etwas sehr nackt aus.
Wer macht die Aufkleber denn?


----------



## IGGY (16. Januar 2010)

Der User heist 	DieÖligeKette


----------



## Sabo.g (16. Januar 2010)

Mega geil, ich wusste ich bin noch auf der Suche nach etwas. Was kostet ein Satz?

mfg Sabo


----------



## IGGY (17. Januar 2010)

Schreib ihn einfach mal an!


----------



## Sabo.g (21. Januar 2010)

So hier mal wieder ein aktuelles Foto. 9,6 kg (SL Rahmen)






und hier nochmal:






MFG Sabo


----------



## TheJohnny (21. Januar 2010)

Geplagter schrieb:


> So, hier nun mal ein Foto von meinem Drössiger nach dem letzten Update. Habe mir einen leichteren LRS und eine Magura Marta Bremse gegönnt:
> 
> Rahmen: Drössiger SL 19"
> LRS: DT Swiss 240S / ZTR Olympic / Sapim CX-Ray
> ...



Schickes Rad, aber das ist - soweit ich weiss - kein SL Rahmen, sondern ein Pular. Mit einem SL kämst Du unter die 10 Kg.

Edit: Wir haben beide recht. "Hinter Pular verbirgt sich der SL 9.0.", schreiben Bike-X-Perts. Nur die Gussets an der Achsaufnahme sind andere. Also nichts mit unter 10 Kg mit einem SL.


----------



## IGGY (22. Januar 2010)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> So hier mal wieder ein aktuelles Foto. 9,6 kg (SL Rahmen)
> MFG Sabo


Teileliste?


----------



## Geplagter (22. Januar 2010)

TheJohnny schrieb:


> Schickes Rad, aber das ist - soweit ich weiss - kein SL Rahmen, sondern ein Pular. Mit einem SL kämst Du unter die 10 Kg.
> 
> Edit: Wir haben beide recht. "Hinter Pular verbirgt sich der SL 9.0.", schreiben Bike-X-Perts. Nur die Gussets an der Achsaufnahme sind andere. Also nichts mit unter 10 Kg mit einem SL.


 
Na, unter 10kg geht schon und das peile ich auch an.
Die Gabel ist recht schwer, der Sattel auch nicht gerade leicht und auch die Griffe bieten in dieser Richtung durchaus Potenzial.
Die Bremsscheiben bieten da ebenfalls noch Spielraum.
Dann noch eine andere Kurbel und dann sollte vor dem Komma eine 9 stehen.
Aber alles schön der Reihe nach ;-)


----------



## SvenP (22. Januar 2010)

An der Sattelstütze kannst du mit der Funworks Carbon auch noch ca. 100 g sparen.


----------



## IGGY (22. Januar 2010)

Dieter! Gebe dir gerne Tips


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geplagter (22. Januar 2010)

@SvenP & IGGY
Ihr seid ja so nett zu mir! 
Danke fürs Angebot IGGY, komme bei Bedarf auf Dich zu.
Du bist ja hier quasi der Leichtbaupapst. 
Ingo, was hälst Du denn von der Funworks Sattelstütze?


----------



## IGGY (22. Januar 2010)

Ich tendiere eher zu der Zoulou die ich auch fahre. Wiegt nur ein paar Gramm mehr und kostet aber die hÃ¤lfte! Ich habe 59â¬ gezahlt fÃ¼r 181 Gramm in 30,9-400mm!


----------



## Sabo.g (22. Januar 2010)

@ IGGY: hier nochmal die Teileliste... sie ist nicht ganz aktuell, daher kannst man ruhig nochmal 50 bis 100 g vom Gesamtgewicht abziehen. MFG Sabo


----------



## IGGY (23. Januar 2010)

Hm da geht aber noch was


----------



## fiveelements (24. Januar 2010)

Drössiger MT in 21,5"


----------



## Qia (24. Januar 2010)

fiveelements schrieb:


> Drössiger MT in 21,5"



Schickes Ding! Eines der wenigen Bikes, die auch in der Größe wirklich was hermachen optisch.

Lg
Qia


----------



## IGGY (26. Januar 2010)

Hat da jemand Interesse dran? Ich habe eben 2 bekommen und eine würde ich abgeben.
Eventuell sabo? Ist ja dein Rad!


----------



## Sabo.g (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo, Iggy ist nett das du fragst. Was willst denn dafür haben?

MFG Sabo


----------



## IGGY (26. Januar 2010)

Nix.Habe ich ja selber geschenkt bekommen.Da nehme ich ja keinem was ab! Nur Porto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabo.g (26. Januar 2010)

Schön. Na dann mal her mit deinen Kontodaten:


----------



## hain.guenther (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
hier mein DrÃ¶ssiger LTD 8.3 Trainingsrad. Habe mir im Herbst ein DrÃ¶ssiger 9.2 Limited fÃ¼r schlappe 645â¬ gekauft und wollte es auch nicht verÃ¤ndern. Dan wurde mir gÃ¼nstigst ein 2008er LTD 8.3(3fach konifiziert) angeboten und ich baute mein 9.2er um. Ein paar "Kleinigkeiten" habe ich dan doch geÃ¤ndert: SLX Bremsscheiben und Kassette, Sattel und SattelstÃ¼tze, andere Reifen/SchlÃ¤uche, Barends und Griffe, XT Pedale, Sattelklemme, rote Kettenblattschrauben, Flaschenhalter.
Gewicht tourentaugliche 12,4kg
HÃ¤tte noch den 9.2 Limited Rahmen zu verkaufen


----------



## böser_wolf (7. Februar 2010)

da ich mein stahlfully fertig hab verabschiede ich mich hier
und mein drössiger mt steht zum verkauf
siehe bikemarkt


----------



## IGGY (13. Februar 2010)

Hi
Es tut sich was! Heute ist mein erstes Teil für den Umbau gekommen.
XTR 960 11-34 Kassette 




Ich hoffe das der Rest die kommende Woche eintrudelt.
Bilder folgen!
@SaboG. Wolltest du die Tasse nicht mehr?


----------



## Geplagter (13. Februar 2010)

Ingo, was tut sich denn bei deinem Bike?


----------



## IGGY (13. Februar 2010)

Leichtbau! Der tägliche Wahnsinn halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (13. Februar 2010)

IGGY schrieb:


> Leichtbau! Der tägliche Wahnsinn halt


----------



## IGGY (14. Februar 2010)

Ne an anderer Stelle wird gearbeitet


----------



## Geplagter (14. Februar 2010)

Ist das so ein großes Geheimnis?
Es wird ja dann wohl den Antrieb betreffen.


----------



## IGGY (14. Februar 2010)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Ist das so ein großes Geheimnis?
> Es wird ja dann wohl den Antrieb betreffen.



Mano.Nicht alles verraten


----------



## IGGY (19. Februar 2010)

So Leute!
Heute sind die neuen Teile gekommen.
Mehr in meinem Blog!


----------



## Geplagter (19. Februar 2010)

Soso, 2X9 soll es sein.
Hat das Innenlager eine Aluachse?
Das wäre mir bei meinem Gewicht zu heikel. Da sehe ich gewisses Verschleißpotenzial, aber leicht ist sie schon die Kurbel.


----------



## Qia (19. Februar 2010)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Soso, 2X9 soll es sein.
> Hat das Innenlager eine Aluachse?
> Das wäre mir bei meinem Gewicht zu heikel. Da sehe ich gewisses Verschleißpotenzial, aber leicht ist sie schon die Kurbel.



Hi, die KCNC hat eine Scandium Achse, die tatsächlich unkaputtbar ist. Ich fahre die seit 2 Jahren und die hat nicht einmal irgendwelche ein- oder ausbau-probleme. Alles wie am ersten Tag, bis auf die Kettenblätter.. und natürlich eine etwas benutze Optik 

Einfach ein geiles Produkt.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Sabo.g (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo allerseits. 

Habe demnächst einen Drössiger "LTD-Race"- (SL) Rahmen 17 Zoll über. Hat jemand Interesse und möchte ihn käuflich erwerben? 

Hier mal ein Foto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MFG Sabo


----------



## IGGY (19. Februar 2010)

Warum? Jetzt weis ich auch, warum du kein geld überwiesen hast


----------



## IGGY (19. Februar 2010)

So
Nun Bilder im eingebauten Zustand!





Mehr in meinem Blog!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabo.g (19. Februar 2010)

@ iggy: sorry bei mir ging es etwas drunter und drüber die letzte Zeit. Nun hab ich mich durchgerungen auf nen Carbonrahmen umzusteigen.

MFG Sabo


----------



## IGGY (19. Februar 2010)

Welchen?


----------



## Sabo.g (19. Februar 2010)

steht noch nicht ganz fest.


----------



## IGGY (19. Februar 2010)

Erzähl mal!


----------



## IGGY (24. Februar 2010)

Heute eingetroffen.
Mehr in meinem Blog




Und hier noch was für´s Auge. Eben gefunden!
Teambike Firebike!


----------



## Sabo.g (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo IGGY, Hut ab du schafst es immerwieder noch ein paar Gramm einzusparen. Bist du dennn derzeit auch so eifrig am trainieren wie du am tunen bist?

MFG Sabo


----------



## IGGY (24. Februar 2010)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Hallo IGGY, Hut ab du schafst es immerwieder noch ein paar Gramm einzusparen. Bist du dennn derzeit auch so eifrig am trainieren wie du am tunen bist?
> 
> MFG Sabo


Hi
Ja Spinning ist angesagt!


----------



## Sabo.g (24. Februar 2010)

bei welchen Eents wird man dich den diese Saison antreffen?

MFG Sabo


----------



## IGGY (25. Februar 2010)

Hi
SKS Sundern,Willingen,24h Rennen Duisburg und beim VOR Cup Belgien. Alles andere muß ich kurzfristig wegen der neuen Arbeit entscheiden! Und du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabo.g (25. Februar 2010)

Marathon in Altenau, Clausthal-Zellerfeld, Heavy 24 in Chemnitz, 24 h am Nürburgring, Cyclassics in Hamburg und Eudurothon in Schierke.

MFG Sabo


----------



## IGGY (25. Februar 2010)

24h am Ring mit dem RR oder MTB? Wo wohnst du denn? So weit weg vom Ring wohne ich ja auch nicht. Sonst komme ich mal gucken


----------



## acid-driver (25. Februar 2010)

leute, das ist doch ne galerie hier und keine rennbesprechung


----------



## Sabo.g (25. Februar 2010)

Hast ja recht.  

Darum hier:





mfg Sabo


----------



## Tim.B (25. Februar 2010)

ich weiß nicht ... ich glaube mir so ner 11-34 Kassette würde ich keinen runden Tritt finden .... darum steh ich 2-fach noch skeptisch gegenüber


----------



## IGGY (25. Februar 2010)

Ich bin auch mal auf die erste Runde gespannt! 
@Sabo Was sind das für Röllchen am SW und was wiegen die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabo.g (25. Februar 2010)

KCNC Röllchen mit Keramiklagern. Sie wiegen aber nur im Set nur 2 Gramm weniger als die XTR-Röllchen. Laufen ganz gut und sehen schick aus.

MFG Sabo


----------



## IGGY (25. Februar 2010)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> KCNC Röllchen mit Keramiklagern. Sie wiegen aber nur im Set nur 2 Gramm weniger als die XTR-Röllchen. Laufen ganz gut und sehen schick aus.
> 
> MFG Sabo



He das ist doch viel 
Mal schauen wo ich die bekomme!


----------



## Sabo.g (26. Februar 2010)

über ebay waren sie bis jetzt am günstigsten


----------



## IGGY (27. Februar 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Detailbiler


----------



## Sabo.g (27. Februar 2010)

Sehr schick und schönes Wetter haste auch noch gehabt. 
 Fahrst du schlauchlos? 

MFG Sabo


----------



## IGGY (28. Februar 2010)

Ne. Ich habe schwere Latexschläuche drin! Heute habe ich den ersten Test gemacht. Muß schon sagen, das das um einiges mehr Körner kostet, wenn man mal was knackiges hoch will. Aber he. Nur die harten kommen in den Garten


----------



## Sabo.g (28. Februar 2010)

Was sorgt nun für die Mehrarbeit? - Verstehe ich nicht ganz.... Du machst du alles damit es leichter wird.

MFG Sabo


----------



## TheJohnny (28. Februar 2010)

Ich denke, er meint den ersten Test mit 2-fach.


----------



## IGGY (28. Februar 2010)

TheJohnny schrieb:


> Ich denke, er meint den ersten Test mit 2-fach.



Ja den meine ich


----------



## Sabo.g (1. März 2010)

Ok, hab ich nun auch verstanden 

Da musst du halt durch. Hast du denn mal ein aktuelles Gewicht von deiner Rakete?

MFG Sabo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (1. März 2010)

8695 Gramm. Habe aber gerade noch Teile geordert


----------



## harald25 (10. April 2010)

Beides Drössiger SL Rahmen.
Erst war der Schwarze dann der Babybleue...
Finde der wechsel hat sich gelohnt.
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Shifty_77 (10. April 2010)

Na dann werd ich auch mal mein Bike zum besten geben. Ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig. Ein paar Kleinigkeiten werd ich noch ändern. Aber ich finde bis jetzt ist es ganz gut gelungen....


----------



## harald25 (11. April 2010)

Schicke Farbe 

sag mal shifty,
hast du dein rad mal gewogen?


----------



## Shifty_77 (11. April 2010)

Nein noch nicht. Es kommen noch Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze neu. Dann werd ich das Teil mal auf die Waage stellen....


----------



## -JONAS- (13. April 2010)

Hallo,

bin jetzt auch ein Drössiger-Rahmen Besitzer  (Pular).. 
In den nächsten Tagen kommen dann noch Aufkleber dran und "Sommer"-Reifen ..


----------



## toerk810 (15. April 2010)

@jonas
schick, der rote rahmen gefällt mir gut. hätte ich vielleicht auch nehmen sollen.


----------



## TheJohnny (15. April 2010)

-JONAS- schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin jetzt auch ein Drössiger-Rahmen Besitzer  (Pular)..
> In den nächsten Tagen kommen dann noch Aufkleber dran und "Sommer"-Reifen ..



Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem Pular und dem H-SL 10.0? Das Ausfallende sticht ins Auge. Aber das Gewicht ist nahezu gleich.
Hast Du Deinen Rahmen von Bike-X-Perts?


----------



## -JONAS- (15. April 2010)

Hallo,

ja der Rahmen ist von bike-x-perts  
Also der Rahmen ist soweit ich weiß eigtl. baugleich mit dem H-SL 9.0  
Das Gewicht von meinem Rahmen sind 1580g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheJohnny (15. April 2010)

Ja, bei Bike-X-Perts heißt er Pular, bei bikebude24 SL 9.x. 
Auf was für einem Ständer steht Dein Fahrrad (Marke, Modell)?


----------



## -JONAS- (15. April 2010)

Hey,

ah sorry, das weiß ich garnicht, den habe ich bei meinem Händler gekauft.. ich schaue aber mal nach, vllt steht ja was drauf..

In meinem Album habe ich den "Verlauf" von meinem Bike abfotografiert.  
Nächste Woche wirds dann wieder ein Bild geben, wenn die Aufkleber da sind 


Willst du dir auch einen Pular (H-sl9) Rahmen kaufen ?


----------



## TheJohnny (15. April 2010)

Ich bin am Überlegen, meinen Rahmen durch diesen oder einen H-SL 10.0 zu ersetzen. Beide sind ungefähr gleich schwer. Der letztere hat ein Ausafallende, das mir persönlich besser gefällt, ist aber auch ca. 80 EUR teurer. Deshalb würde es mich interessieren, ob es noch weitere Unterschiede zwischen dem Pular (SL9) und dem H-SL10 gibt.
Leider habe ich meinen aktuellen Rahmen damals nicht gewogen und weiss daher nicht, ob ich gewichtstechnisch dadurch einen Vorteil haben würde oder nur optisch.


----------



## harald25 (15. April 2010)

die Bezeichnungen von wegen Sl 9.0 bzw. SL 10 sind meiner Meinung nach irreführend. 
So hieß der Rahmen den ich Anfang des Jahres noch als SL 9.0 gekauft habe inzwischen SL 10

Ich glaube es gibt halt den mit angeschweißten (gefrästen) Ausfallende und 13,5 cm langen Steuerrohr...(hier auch als Pular bezeichnet)

und den anderen SL Rahmen eben ohne dieses gefräste Ausfallende und mit 13 cm langen Steuerrohr.


Ich besitze beide Rahmen. Der zuerst montierte (mit gefräßten Ende) hat übrigens zu dem ein um 1 cm längeres Sattelrohr.

Beide Rahmen fahren sich zwar ähnlich aber ich hatte nach dem Wechsel doch den Eindruck dass der neue Rahmen (ohne gefrästes Ende) sich besser fährt mit einer Gabel über 80mm Federweg.


----------



## TheJohnny (15. April 2010)

Interessante Eindrücke - vielen Dank!


----------



## Tim.B (15. April 2010)

Pular und H-SL sind grundlegend verschiedene Rahmen, wobei der H-SL sehr stark in richtig Wettkampf Geo geht

Der Pular ist viel kürzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -JONAS- (16. April 2010)

Hallo,

ja klar sind der Pular und der H-SL zwei Rahmen, der eine hat keine Logos und der andere hat welche, also so habe ich es erst verstanden..

Nach genauem nachlesen etc. ist die Geo ziemlich ähnlich.. 
Pular -> 5mm längeres Steuerrohr und 8mm kürzeres Oberrohr (bei 19")
Ich finde, das sind nicht so große Unterschiede.. Ich habe mich deshalb für die 60Eur günstigere Variante entschieden..
Aber evtl. wirkt sich das ja schon aufs "Fahrverhalten" etc., aus ?

(H-SL 10: http://www.bike-x-perts.com/bxpfaq.php?faq=305
 Pular: http://www.bike-x-perts.com/bxpfaq.php?faq=336   )


P.S.: @toerk810, ich habe deinen Beitrag jetzt erst gesehen, danke für das kompliment  Ich hatte erst Angst, das mir das rot vllt nicht gefällt, aber mir gefällts jetzt auch ganz gut... mal sehen wie es dann mit den Aufklebern aussieht   Hast du keine Bilder von deinem Drössiger ?


----------



## Lynnxx (17. April 2010)

Hier mal meins! Habs im März zusammengezimmert und heut erste Tour...also kann mich nicht beklagen!


----------



## toerk810 (27. April 2010)

Drössiger SL10.0 noch in Arbeit.


----------



## gigabike_de (1. Mai 2010)

Jetzt kann der Sohnemann, auch mal eine grössere Tour mitfahren!








Gruss DarkHorse


----------



## IGGY (1. Mai 2010)

Cool! Hast du das so gekauft?


----------



## gigabike_de (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

nein, kompletter Neuaufbau in Teilen!
Ich habs auch nicht gewogen!!! Ist kein Leichtbau 
Unterstützt dich bis 25 Km/H. Das ist auf der Geraden nicht viel,
aber bergauf eine enorme Hilfe. Wenn man ein wenig haushaltet
reicht es locker für eine 50 Km Tour im bergigen Gelände.
Bergab kann man den Akku wieder aufladen.

Gruss DarkHorse


----------



## IGGY (1. Mai 2010)

Ich finde es klasse!


----------



## IGGY (9. Mai 2010)

Sorry für die Bildquali!
Nochmal ein Bild nach dem letzten Umbau.


----------



## Eifel-King (10. Mai 2010)

mein neuer bzw. erster mtb rahmen


----------



## KO-62 (19. Mai 2010)

Hier "Meins" - 11,6 kg inkl. Pedale.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-King (19. Mai 2010)

ah,von firekbike...da war ich gern auch


----------



## Child3k (24. Mai 2010)

So - hier mal mein MT. Nachdem ichs heut endlich zum ersten Mal ausführen durfte. Nur um sicher zu gehen: Die obere Dämpferaufhängung is die für 120mm FW, oder?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (31. Mai 2010)

und hier noch mein MT von 2008 und HT von 2007:


----------



## IGGY (31. Mai 2010)

Das HT wurde ein wenig zu groß gewählt oder?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (31. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich ja... aber ging trotzdem gut und normal ist der Sattel höher


----------



## IGGY (31. Mai 2010)

Naja. Der müßte aber um einiges höher!


----------



## Sabo.g (13. Juni 2010)

Hier das Nachfolgebike meines Drös. LTD.








MFG Sabo


----------



## IGGY (13. Juni 2010)

Hi
Sieht gut aus 
Welcher Rahmen ist das? Gewicht?
Ich habe auch noch was verändert.


----------



## ayscha (13. Juni 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde 
Hier mein Beitrag für den Klingelbeutel.







Geschraubt am 12.06.10 und am selben Tag noch 30Km gefahren.

Also ein gelungener Tag .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geplagter (14. Juni 2010)

IGGY schrieb:


> Hi
> Sieht gut aus
> Welcher Rahmen ist das? Gewicht?
> Ich habe auch noch was verändert.


 
Mensch Iggy, was geht denn bei Dir?
Weiße Reifen und dann auch noch von Schwalbe?


----------



## IGGY (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo Dieter
Einem geschenkten Gaul......
In 2.25 laufen die um Welten besser wie in 2.1! Ich finde es mit den weißen Reifen Klasse.


----------



## Geplagter (15. Juni 2010)

Ingo, ich fahre die RoRo ja auch in 2.25 und seit ich die am Bike habe, hat sich mein Vertrauen ins Vorderrad um 200% erhöht. Die Dinger haben einen wunderbar definierten Grenzbereich und der Gripp ist wirklich klasse. 
Das Gewicht passt auch, nur der Verschleiß ist halt ein Kompromiss.
Ansonsten ein Superreifen.
Weiß ist aber nicht mein Ding


----------



## -JONAS- (15. Juni 2010)

Hey,

hier auch mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Bike, wiegt jetzt nach der Teileliste 10,689 kg, aber da ist noch viel potential nach "unten" 

Die neuesten Änderungen waren die Sachs Quarz Gripshift (ich bin von den Teilen begeistert, super leicht und ich finde die funktionieren prima..), die neuen "Räder" und die Lenkeinheite..






P.S.: Bei Interesse kann ich die Teileliste auch hochladen,..

Gruß


----------



## bikaholic (15. Juni 2010)

-


----------



## mralone (21. Juni 2010)

Mein Drössiger: MT  schwarz/rot/weiss

Weitere Bilder auf meiner Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobb (22. Juni 2010)

moin,
Q10.0 mit geradem Lenker und Daumie


----------



## steffenr1977 (23. Juni 2010)

... so dann will ich Euch auch mal meinen neuen Eigenumbau zeigen. Ich musste mich leider von meinem heiß geliebten 10 Jahre jungen Sintesi-Jade trennen. Weil mein Rücken nicht mehr so mitspielt und die Vorbauerhöhung einfach nur Sch...e aus sah. Was demnächst noch geändert wird ist der Umwerfer. Denn am Neuen hat leider mein 2 Monate alter X9 Umwerfer nicht mehr gepasst. Und die Flaschenhalter werden auch noch getauscht.


----------



## SestoSenso (24. Juni 2010)

IGGY schrieb:


> Hi
> Sieht gut aus
> Welcher Rahmen ist das? Gewicht?
> Ich habe auch noch was verändert.




wasn das fürn rahmen???


----------



## IGGY (24. Juni 2010)

SestoSenso schrieb:


> wasn das fürn rahmen???



Das ist ein Drössiger nur ohne Decals. Gibt es so nicht mehr. Nur mit Decals!


----------



## FotoStyle-BA (27. Juni 2010)

IGGY schrieb:


> Das ist ein Drössiger nur ohne Decals. Gibt es so nicht mehr. Nur mit Decals!




Oh,

na ich hab auch noch pures Weis. 
Die Designs hatten mir 2009 nicht gefallen. 2010er gibts schon bessere find ich.


----------



## Eifel-King (27. Juni 2010)

IGGY schrieb:


> Das ist ein Drössiger nur ohne Decals. Gibt es so nicht mehr. Nur mit Decals!



aber klar...der jj macht das  schon.....


----------



## mralone (3. Juli 2010)

Mein Drössiger: MT  schwarz/rot/weiss

Aufgewertet mit Alu/Carbon/Titan Teilen, weitabweichend von dem Serienbike.

Weitere Bilder auf meiner Seite, 
viel spaß beim schauen.


----------



## Heili (3. Juli 2010)

Neu sind Dämpfer & Lenker.
Der Lenker ist jetzt statt 540mm, 660mm breit und hat 5° Rise.
Die Dämpferbuchsen sind gedreht.


----------



## Eifel-King (8. Juli 2010)

so,mein erstes mtb ist fertig.
der turm wird noch gekürzt,das xt sw gegen ein xtr getauscht,kcnc schnellspanner verbaut und ein speedne.edle montiert


----------



## Geplagter (8. Juli 2010)

Chic!
Wo liegt denn das aktuelle Gewicht?
Bei den Teilen die Du noch nachrüsten willst, sollten ja auch noch mal ein paar Gramm zu sparen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-King (8. Juli 2010)

ca 11kg.


----------



## mralone (8. Juli 2010)

Entschuldige, aber für ein Hardtail 11kg ist nicht gerade als leicht zu bezeichnen.

Da halte  ich mit meinem Drössiger MT Fully mit .

Ist nicht bös gemeint, mit ein paar guten Parts kannst du das Gewicht senken.


----------



## Eifel-King (8. Juli 2010)

mralone schrieb:


> Ist nicht bös gemeint, mit ein paar guten Parts kannst du das Gewicht senken.




genau da arbeite ich dran.aber mit ne


----------



## Eifel-King (8. Juli 2010)

mralone schrieb:


> Ist nicht bös gemeint, mit ein paar guten Parts kannst du das Gewicht senken.




genau da arbeite ich dran.aber mit nem azubi gehalt dauert das halt.

dafür habe ich ein drössiger carbon rennrad mit 6,35kg


----------



## mralone (8. Juli 2010)

Es war wirklich nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Eifel-King (8. Juli 2010)

hatte ich auch nicht so verstanden


----------



## Bick (9. Juli 2010)

Die Zugverlegung (Schaltzug) des schaltwerkes vom Oberrohr / Übergang zu Sattelstrebe ist ein wenig" direkt" gewählt. Ich würde sie in einem etwas weiteren Bogen verlegen. Dadurch hast du beim Schaltvorgang weniger Reibung des Zuges in der Außenhülle, was die Schaltung leichtgängiger macht und die Lebensdauer des Zuges erhöht.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Hobb (26. Juli 2010)

moin,
verletzungsbedingt ist mit Fahren im Moment nix. Schrauben allerdings geht und kann fast schon als Therapie durchgehen. Auch das Cyclocross mußte leiden.


----------



## Alexson1985 (6. August 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, 


habe vor mir das Drössiger XRA10d3 zu kaufen. Habe schon viel im Internet gesucht, jedoch noch kaum Erfahrungsberichte gefunden. Daher wollte ich hier mal fragen ob sich schon jemand das MTB zugelegt hat, wenn ja was für Erfahrungen habt ihr bisher gemacht ( sowohl Uphill, als auch Downhill, Tour etc.).
Was mir ebenfalls aufgefallen ist, ist die Tatsache das viele Leute eher zum XRA1 oder 2 tendieren. Kommt ihr mit den 120mm auch in hartnäckigen Trails zurecht, oder stößt der Dämpfer und die Gabel hier schon an die Grenzen des Machbaren? Ich bin mir momentan einfach noch zu unsicher und weiss noch nicht genau welches ich mir letztendlich holen soll.

Bin gespannt auf eure Erfahrungen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toerk810 (7. August 2010)

Custom Drössiger SL 10.0 21"


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. August 2010)

Hier nochmal mein AM08 in 22 Zoll mit selbstgebauter, versenkbarer Sattelstütze.


----------



## Hiero (11. August 2010)

Hey, ein Drössi mit Bomber! Fahre selbige an meinem MT 9,5! Bist Du zufrieden? Nicht zu hoch?
ciao


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. August 2010)

Ja bin sehr zufrieden, jetzt nach dem zweitenmal Einschicken zum Service hält sie endlich ihren Federweg!
Bergauf gehts aber nur mit kompletter Absenkung, die Geometrie des Rahmens ist nicht für solche Gabeln geschaffen, aber bergab eine Wucht.


----------



## Qia (12. August 2010)

Hiero schrieb:


> Hey, ein Drössi mit Bomber! Fahre selbige an meinem MT 9,5! Bist Du zufrieden? Nicht zu hoch?
> ciao



Hi,
Hiero, wieso zu hoch? Wieviel Sag fährst Du denn?

Nehmen wir an, Du fährst eine 130er (505mm) mit entsprechendem Sag (etwa 25%), dann kommst Du auf eine Fahrhöhe von 475mm.
Bei einer 160er (545mm) Gabel mit etnsprechendem Sag (hier 35%) kommst Du auf 490mm.

Das sind ja nur 15mm Unterschied. Empfindest Du die als so deutlich?

Lg
Qia


----------



## Qia (12. August 2010)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ja bin sehr zufrieden, jetzt nach dem zweitenmal Einschicken zum Service hält sie endlich ihren Federweg!
> Bergauf gehts aber nur mit kompletter Absenkung, die Geometrie des Rahmens ist nicht für solche Gabeln geschaffen, aber bergab eine Wucht.



Hi Du,
das ist doch ein 150mm Hinterbau, oder? Dann muss der auch mit 160er Gabeln gehen und zwar ohne murren. Der Sag muss vorn und hinten halt wirklich passen, aber ansich muss das gehen ohne besondere Verschlechterung.

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bick (12. August 2010)

das AM hat nen 140mm Hinterbau.


----------



## Qia (12. August 2010)

Bick schrieb:


> das AM hat nen 140mm Hinterbau.



Ah, na dann kanns schon eng werden.


----------



## Hiero (12. August 2010)

Hey zusammen!
Stimmt,bergab ist die Bomber genial. Vorher fuhr ich die Recon, da ist der Unterschied am MT schon gigantisch. Die Recon hat ein wesentlich weicheres Ansprechverhalten- aber durch die Geometrieänderung wird das Mt zum Kracher bergab! Plus das mehr an Federweg!!!! Denke wenn die Hebel fertig sind wird sich noch mehr ändern. ....oder?Die Höhe macht sich manchmal spürbar bemerkbar!
ciao


----------



## Geplagter (13. August 2010)

An meinem Drössiger gab es zwischenzeitlich ein paar Updates.
Ich habe mir eine neue Gabel, leichtere Bremsscheiben und eine Carbonsattelstütze gegönnt.
Lohn des Aufwands sind nun 9,75 kg.


----------



## mralone (14. August 2010)

Hallo,

meine Parts die ich anbiete hätten farblich gut zu deinem Bike gepasst.

Link zu meinen Angeboten:
*http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemar...292335/cat/500*
*
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemar...280141/cat/500*
*
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemar...280139/cat/500*


Gruss
Markus


----------



## Qia (14. August 2010)

Geplagter schrieb:


> An meinem Drössiger gab es zwischenzeitlich ein paar Updates.
> Ich habe mir eine neue Gabel, leichtere Bremsscheiben und eine Carbonsattelstütze gegönnt.
> Lohn des Aufwands sind nun 9,75 kg.



Die Kurbel und die Pedale bieten ordentlich Gelegenheit zum Gewicht sparen und verschönern.

ansonsten 

Lg
Qia


----------



## Geplagter (15. August 2010)

Qia schrieb:


> Die Kurbel und die Pedale bieten ordentlich Gelegenheit zum Gewicht sparen und verschönern.
> 
> ansonsten
> 
> ...



Hallo Qia,

die Pedale sind mit 275 gr. das Paar nun nicht wirklich schwer und was leichteres, was auch noch gut funktioniert und vor allem bezahlbar ist, habe ich bisher nicht gefunden.
Das Shimano SPD-System ist mir zu hakelig und extrem schmutzempfindlich.
Kurbel ist auch so ein Thema. Die XT-Kurbel ist nicht wirklich ein Superleichtgewicht, aber immerhin steif und sehr haltbar.
KCNC oder Aerozine ist leichter und bezahlbar , aber die sind weich wie eine Banane. Eine 970er XTR wäre chic, aber so viel leichter ist sie auch nicht.
Wahrscheinlich muss als nächstes der Rahmen dran glauben.
Da gibt es noch das größte Potenzial. Es wird dann wohl einer aus Plastik werden


----------



## Qia (15. August 2010)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Hallo Qia,
> 
> die Pedale sind mit 275 gr. das Paar nun nicht wirklich schwer und was leichteres, was auch noch gut funktioniert und vor allem bezahlbar ist, habe ich bisher nicht gefunden.
> Das Shimano SPD-System ist mir zu hakelig und extrem schmutzempfindlich.
> ...



Hm, meine KCNC ist deutlich steifer als meine alte XT.

Die Pedale hab ich unterschätzt an Deinem Bike....

Gefällt mir gut!

Lg
Qia


----------



## G.h.o.s.t.e.r. (23. August 2010)

Heute fertig geworden ! Das Custom-Drössiger von meiner Frau :

Alles in Lila ist von Spank die Tweet Tweet Serie ausser der Griffe(von Eastern Bikes die Korals)und der Pedalen(Gusset),Bremse,Schaltung,Narben,Kurbeln usw.alles Deore ausser dem Umwerfer,dass ist nen Alivio,Schaltwerk XT,Gabel ne RST First Air,Sattelstange von Xtasy und der Sattel ist der Dirt-Skul von Planett-X


----------



## PhilMTB (28. August 2010)

FotoStyle-BA schrieb:


> So hier endlich mal Bilder von meinem. Nix besonderes, aber ich finds toll. Rohloffpower
> 
> weiß is es geworden, weil es die schwarze Menja zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht gab. Dekor hat mir von Drössiger nicht gefallen. Die neuen find ich aber schick.
> Vielleicht kommt irgendwann mal noch ein Airbrush drauf
> ...



Hi!
Was ist das denn für ne Rahmengröße?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitch (29. August 2010)

Mein SL 9.1. Vorderrad wird noch gegen eine reine Diskversion ausgetauscht, die Gabel ist relativ schwer, aber ziemlich steif und ich muss den Spacerturm noch wegschneiden...aber sonst ist es komplett und schon drei Monate von mir gefahren


----------



## gili89 (30. August 2010)

hier mal mein SL9.1

Gewicht: 9.34kg komplett


----------



## acid-driver (30. August 2010)

die rot gefärbten reifen sehen sowas von zum brechen aus :kotz:

sonst aber cooles bike 

was ist das für eine kurbel?
blätter sind ja xt...


----------



## Qia (30. August 2010)

gili89 schrieb:


> hier mal mein SL9.1
> 
> Gewicht: 9.34kg komplett



Ich finds Cool!  Schaut nicht wie ein allerweltsbike aus!

Schick!

Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## gili89 (30. August 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> die rot gefärbten reifen sehen sowas von zum brechen aus :kotz:



jaja, was für eine hochqualitative meldung. typisch für euch deutsche 
(reifen werden aber eh noch gecleant, keine angst)



acid-driver schrieb:


> sonst aber cooles bike
> 
> was ist das für eine kurbel?
> blätter sind ja xt...



danke..
wieso sind das XT-Blätter?? das ist eine Token-Kurbel. Baugleich mit Aerozine - auch die Blätter!

@Qia: Besten Dank!


----------



## acid-driver (30. August 2010)

gili89 schrieb:


> wieso sind das XT-Blätter?? das ist eine Token-Kurbel. Baugleich mit Aerozine - auch die Blätter!



ups, sahen hier vorm monitor gleich aus


----------



## der_brennesel (2. September 2010)

kurze frage zu den drössiger rahmen 

bau mein bike gerade neu auf (alter rahmen hat risse); allerdings blick ich nicht ganz durch welche rahmen Canti aufnahmen haben und löcher für nen träger bei ner langen tour

im moment schwank ich zwischen nem SL9.1 und einem PULAR, was sind da die unterschiede?

Partslist:

M739 V-Brake+Hebel
M770 Shifter ohne Ganganzeige (neu)
M739 XT Kurbel 44/32/22
M770 Kasette 11/32 (neu)
739 Schaltwerk und Umwerfer
Rock Shox Recon SL Solo Air (neu)
Ritchey WCS Vorbau

Farbe Matt Schwarz oder RAL 7024 matt passend zu den alten silbernen teilen (die IMO noch immer viel schöner sind als alles neue am markt)

Kleiner Bonus wären Gepäcksträgerhalterungen für längere touren; wobei ich bis jetzt auch mit nem tubus schnellspanner adapter und schellen gelebt habe...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. September 2010)

der_brennesel schrieb:


> kurze frage zu den drössiger rahmen
> 
> bau mein bike gerade neu auf (alter rahmen hat risse); allerdings blick ich nicht ganz durch welche rahmen Canti aufnahmen haben und löcher für nen träger bei ner langen tour
> 
> ...



Hi!

Ich habe evtl. einen nagelneuen SL9.1in schwarz matt abzugeben.
Bin noch am hin und her überlegen, da ich den Rahmen sehr hübsch und wertig finde, mir der Rahmen aber für ein geplantes Winterbike zu schade ist..
Cantisockel hat der Rahmen, Ösen müsste ich gucken.

Mehr per PN!

Gruß


----------



## Ruhrtalbiker69 (2. September 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrtalbiker69 (2. September 2010)

mein gutes SL, Gewicht jetzt ca. 9,9 kg mit einigen Leichtbauteilen, kpl. XTR, Tune Speedneedle..und ja Hörnchen sind jetzt auch gerichtet, da war es noch neu....nicht eingestellt..


----------



## IGGY (2. September 2010)

@gili89
Also ich finde es sehr sehr schick. Nur die Schrift auf den Reifen hätte ich nicht farbig gemacht! Warum fährst du vorne keinen RK?
Spacerturm noch weg und rote KTB Schrauben dran


----------



## gili89 (2. September 2010)

@IGGY: besten dank!
Vorne RK hab ich noch nicht probiert, aber der RoRo hat einfach mehr Grip und den brauch ich bei XC-Rennen 
Nächstes Jahr kommt dann eh der X-King vorne drauf 
Spacerturm kommt nicht weg, weil sonst wird die Gabel unverkäuflich...
Rote KB-Schrauben kommen fix drauf!

Dura-Ace 11-27 Kassette ist auch schon unterwegs


----------



## IGGY (2. September 2010)

Also den RK kannst du ruhig bei Xc Rennen fahren. Mache ich auch. Der hat mehr Grip wie man meint. Auf den X-King warte ich auch schon gespannt! Aber warum 11-27? Mach doch vorne 2 fach und hinten 11-34. Da sparst du mehr an Gewicht!


----------



## gili89 (2. September 2010)

fühl mich trotzdem sicherer mit dem RoRo, is einfach so.

nja vorne bin ich schon auf 740g inkl Lager, 2fach bringt da net soo viel weil das kleine blatt fast nix wiegt, da schon lieber noch mit FRM-Blättern tunen...
und die dura ace sollte unter 180g bleiben, meine jetzige XT hat über 250g (11-32)  
also von wegen bringt nix


----------



## IGGY (13. September 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ventilkappe (13. September 2010)

So, hier ist mein Dr.Össiger.

Als Trainingsgerät für den Herbst und Winter. Leider etwas schwer geraten, da "Resteverwerter".




 

 

 




 

Für preiswerte Tuningtipps bin ich dankbar.

Grüße Ventilkappe

PS: Die Gewichte in der Teileliste sind Herstellerangaben und zum Teil auch geschätzt. Nur das Gesamtgewicht stimmt, weil gewogen. Leider


----------



## Sabo.g (13. September 2010)

Sei mir bitte nicht böse, aber ich bin der Meinung tunen lohnt hierbei nicht.
Wo willst du denn da anfangen. Spar dir das Geld für später und kauf dir irgendwann mal ein neues leichteres Bike. Schließlich sind ja 13 Kilo zum trainieren recht sportlich ;-)

MFG Sabo


----------



## acid-driver (13. September 2010)

ach ja. n drössiger hab ich ja auch noch...


----------



## Ralle. (13. September 2010)

Habe noch einen MT10.0 Rahmen größe 21,5 in schwarz Matt samt Dämpfer und Gabel zu einem guten Preis im Angebot.
Bei Intresse PN. 

Bilder im Profil


----------



## kris. (13. September 2010)

wo bekommt man denn günstige preise für drössiger rahmen? der MT interessiert mich zu nehmend...


----------



## Ventilkappe (13. September 2010)

Nunja, 

zu tunen dachte ich mal als erstes die Reifen und neue Felgen

- Schwalbe Rocket Ron Performance in 2.1
- Mavic XM 317

das sollte ca. 350 - 400gr bringen die bei Fahren direkt zu spÃ¼ren sind. Und Kosten von ca. 100,00 Euro bringt.

NÃ¤chster Schritt wÃ¤re dann Cockpit Lenker ,Vorbau und Schaltbremsgriffe (Dual Control). Da setzte ich mal Kosten von ca. 100,00 Euro an. Gewichtsersparnis Lenker/Vorbau 300gr, Schaltbremsgriffe ca. 100gr.

Ja und wenn dann die Kassette und Kette verschlissen ist wird dann gegen hÃ¶heres Niveau getauscht (XT) -Kosten ca. 50,00 Euro; Gewichtsersparnis 80gr.

Zusammen 
Kosten: 250,00â¬
Gewicht: ca. -900gr


----------



## PhilMTB (16. September 2010)

Hier mein SL10!


----------



## twentytwo (17. September 2010)

PhilMTB schrieb:


> Hier mein SL10!


Wieviel wiegt dein SL 10.0 bei welcher größe ?


----------



## PhilMTB (17. September 2010)

twentytwo schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegt dein SL 10.0 bei welcher größe ?



Hm, hab's noch nicht gewogen. Ist ein 19 Zoll. 
Wenn ich mal die Möglichkeit hab es zu wiegen ergänze ich den Beitrag!


----------



## twentytwo (17. September 2010)

Plane mir auch ein SL10er zu kaufen !
Bist du zufrieden mit dem Rahmen ?
Was war dein Entscheidungsgrund ?

MfG 22


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geplagter (17. September 2010)

Ich kann an dieser Stelle ja nur für den Rahmen der 9.0 SL-Version sprechen, den ich selbst fahre und muss sagen, dass ich damit bisher sehr zufrieden bin.
Die Geometrie ist im Vergleich zu einigen anderen Herstellern recht sportlich/gestreckt und Qualität und Preis des Rahmens stimmen absolut.
Meines Erachtens sind die Rahmen durchweg empfehlenswert.


----------



## PhilMTB (17. September 2010)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Ich kann an dieser Stelle ja nur für den Rahmen der 9.0 SL-Version sprechen, den ich selbst fahre und muss sagen, dass ich damit bisher sehr zufrieden bin.
> Die Geometrie ist im Vergleich zu einigen anderen Herstellern recht sportlich/gestreckt und Qualität und Preis des Rahmens stimmen absolut.
> Meines Erachtens sind die Rahmen durchweg empfehlenswert.



Ja, da kann ich mich nur anschließen. 
Sehr leicht aber trotzdem super stabil. Das  Preisleistungsverhältnis ist nicht zu toppen. 
Die Geometrie hat bei mir eine große Rolle gespielt. Hab ziemlich kurze Beine und langen 
Oberkörper. Die 19 Zoll Version hat ein 60er Oberrohr. Perfekt für mich!


----------



## PhilMTB (17. September 2010)

PhilMTB schrieb:


> Hm, hab's noch nicht gewogen. Ist ein 19 Zoll.
> Wenn ich mal die Möglichkeit hab es zu wiegen ergänze ich den Beitrag!



Hab's mal gewogen und komme auf ca. 11,5 kg


----------



## Ventilkappe (17. September 2010)

PhilMTB schrieb:


> Hab's mal gewogen und komme auf ca. 11,5 kg



Klasse, da will ich auch hin. Poste doch mal bitte ne Liste der verbauten Teile.

Da weiß ich wo ich bei meinem Drössiger den Hebel ansetzen muß.


----------



## cc.racer (17. September 2010)

...


----------



## cc.racer (17. September 2010)

Ich finde das Drössiger SL auch super. Ich habe einen soliden Rahmen gesucht, der nicht all zu schwer ist. Die ausschlaggebenden Gründe für den Kauf des Drössiger Rahmens waren der Preis und die Möglichkeit, die Farben des Rahmens selbst zusammenzustellen.

Mein Rahmen ist ein 19"er und wiegt 1530 g. Das komplette Rad wiegt 10,3 kg, was vor allem den schweren Laufrädern, Reifen und Schläuchen zuzuschreiben ist. Das Rad habe ich jetzt 1,5 Jahre. Anfangs hatte es V-Brakes und Felgen aus einem Baumarkt-Rad, die Komponenten wurden dann schrittweise "upgegraded".






Größeres Bild: http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/9/0/9/7/1/_/large/IMG_2551.jpg


----------



## kris. (17. September 2010)

wenn du den spacer-turm entsorgst kommst du unter 10kg 

wo gibts denn drössiger-rahmen zu guten kursen?
kris.


----------



## cc.racer (18. September 2010)

Ich habe meinen hier gekauft, momentan ist der SL 9.1 dort sogar im Angebot:

http://www.bikebude24.de/index.php?cPath=33_36_203&XTCsid=utldg7oukov3ing62vug730uo0


----------



## kris. (18. September 2010)

alles klar, danke dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensn84 (18. September 2010)

cc.racer schrieb:


> Ich finde das Drössiger SL auch super. Ich habe einen soliden Rahmen gesucht, der nicht all zu schwer ist. Die ausschlaggebenden Gründe für den Kauf des Drössiger Rahmens waren der Preis und die Möglichkeit, die Farben des Rahmens selbst zusammenzustellen.
> 
> Mein Rahmen ist ein 19"er und wiegt 1530 g. Das komplette Rad wiegt 10,3 kg, was vor allem den schweren Laufrädern, Reifen und Schläuchen zuzuschreiben ist. Das Rad habe ich jetzt 1,5 Jahre. Anfangs hatte es V-Brakes und Felgen aus einem Baumarkt-Rad, die Komponenten wurden dann schrittweise "upgegraded".
> 
> ...



das sind race king (ss?) in 2.2 auf deinem sl 9.1 richtig?

ich bekomme nämlich auch grad den sl 9.1 und wollte wissen, ob die race king ss in 2,2 auch wirklich in den rahmen passen ohne das was schleift.

hat sonst jemand erfahrungen mit dem rr ss 2,2 im sl 9.1 (19zoll)?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. September 2010)

jensn84 schrieb:


> das sind race king (ss?) in 2.2 auf deinem sl 9.1 richtig?
> 
> ich bekomme nämlich auch grad den sl 9.1 und wollte wissen, ob die race king ss in 2,2 auch wirklich in den rahmen passen ohne das was schleift.
> 
> hat sonst jemand erfahrungen mit dem rr ss 2,2 im sl 9.1 (19zoll)?




Hallo Jens!

Dein Rahmen ist unterwegs.. 
Und "JA", 2,2er RK passen!


----------



## jensn84 (18. September 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hallo Jens!
> 
> Dein Rahmen ist unterwegs..
> Und "JA", 2,2er RK passen!



stimmt, eigentlich hätte ich dich auch gleich fragen können 

na dann werd ich den rk mal ordern und freue mich schon auf mein neues rad


----------



## der_brennesel (18. September 2010)

so mein rahmen ist auch bestellt zusammen mit ein paar crossride und neuem vorbau+lenker+ sattelstütze

ist ein 9.1er mit dem neuen 34er dekor 

Als bestückung kommt eine komplette XT 739 von 1997 drauf zusammen mit 2000er XT STI und nuester 9-fach kasette, Gabel ist ne Manitou R7 absolute+ 2010

poste dann bilder sobald alles da ist (ca. 2 wochen)


----------



## flyingscot (18. September 2010)

jensn84 schrieb:


> hat sonst jemand erfahrungen mit dem rr ss 2,2 im sl 9.1 (19zoll)?



In das 9.1SL passt sogar der Fat Albert in 2.35 Zoll... nur der Umwerfer geschaltet auf den kleinen Zahnkranz kommt dem Profil schon bedenktlich nahe...

Ich habe gerade mein altes Stadtrad auf den SL 9.1-Rahmen umgerüstet. Auf dem Rad habe ich bisher immer meine alten MTB-Reifen runtergefahren, daher der dicke Fat Albert. Aber jetzt kommt was schnelleres für Asphalt... bei einem so schön leichten Rahmen.


----------



## Ralle. (27. September 2010)

Ralle. schrieb:


> Habe noch einen MT10.0 Rahmen größe 21,5 in schwarz Matt samt Dämpfer und Gabel zu einem guten Preis im Angebot.
> Bei Intresse PN.
> 
> Bilder im Profil


Der Rahmen ist verkauft.
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensn84 (29. September 2010)

hier mal mein rad...natürlich noch nicht ganz fertig (spacerturm etc)
gewicht so ca. bei 10,8kg


----------



## Ventilkappe (29. September 2010)

Super,

schick schick...

ca. 10,8kg gewogen ?


----------



## jensn84 (29. September 2010)

teile gewogen und dann durch excel gejagt und excel sagt 10,76kg 
aber mit satteltasche, flaschenhalter, kettenstrebenschutz wirds natürlich deutlich mehr

aber gewicht is eher untergeordnet bei mir


----------



## mralone (9. Oktober 2010)

mein Mt


----------



## IGGY (9. Oktober 2010)

Bei dem richtigen Angebot, steht das Bike zum verkauf!
Wenn Interesse besteht, dann einfach mal eins abgeben.


----------



## mralone (9. Oktober 2010)

ich habe da mal eine Frage:

Wie bekommt ihr es hin das eure Bilder in Großformat angezeigt werden ???

Bei mir klappt das nicht :-(.

Gruß


----------



## der_brennesel (9. Oktober 2010)

So meins is auch fertig 

SL9.1 ca. 10.2-10,6kg (küchenwaage ist nicht so genau) kg






Fährt sich traumhaft; der Hinterbau ist viel stabiler als beim alten Kinesis Rahmen -> brauch keinen Brake Booster mehr!

TODO: Neues 44er Kettenblatt; Kettenstrebenschutz ohne aufdruck; alte XT oder DX Plattform Pedale

@mralone: Bild im forum in gallerie oder bei nem imgaehoster und mit dem  tag im forum einfügen

@jensn: schönes bike; welche gabel fährst du?
Sind das Dual-Control Schalthebel? wie kommst die mit denen klar? ich find die ja unmöglich aber vielleicht geb ich denen mal ne chance ;)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Oktober 2010)

Die Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi am SL9.1 finde ich absolut schrecklich! 
MEINE Meinung...., sorry!



@IGGY:
Warum willst du dein schönes Rad verkaufen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Oktober 2010)

..ok, da wären noch die Pedale und der Sattel! 
Aber es muss dir ja passen/gefallen!

Hauptsache *du* hast Spaß damit!


----------



## der_brennesel (9. Oktober 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi am SL9.1 finde ich absolut schrecklich!
> MEINE Meinung...., sorry!
> 
> 
> ...


find ich erlich gesagt auch; aber nun is er nunmal da 

werde auf ne schmalere 25.4mm riserbar und nen kÃ¼rzeren vorbau umsteigen da ich im moment zu gestreckt drauf sitze und mir der lenker zu breit ist, den oversize lenker hab ich mir selber kleiner vorgestellt...



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ..ok, da wÃ¤ren noch die Pedale und der Sattel!
> Aber es muss dir ja passen/gefallen!
> 
> Hauptsache *du* hast SpaÃ damit!


pedale sind schon schlankere DX Plattformen unterwegs; die jetzigen sind von ner 25j. alten rostlaube und man spÃ¼rt bei jeder umdrehung ein knarren...

der sattel is eigentlich in ordnung, das rad steht stÃ¤ndig im freien, das ding kostet 30â¬, saugt kein wasser und ist auf distanzen bequem; werde aber eventuell doch nen leichteren nehmen da er 430g auf die waage bringt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Oktober 2010)

@der_brennesel

...kommt Zeit - kommt Ra*d*!!  
Das muss sich ja alles erstmal aufeinander einspielen...

Ich hätte evtl. noch für kleines Geld einen 25,4er Lenker!!

Gruß


----------



## jensn84 (10. Oktober 2010)

der_brennesel schrieb:


> @jensn: schönes bike; welche gabel fährst du?
> Sind das Dual-Control Schalthebel? wie kommst die mit denen klar? ich find die ja unmöglich aber vielleicht geb ich denen mal ne chance



gabel is ne 08er reba. 
die hebel sind dualcontrol (lx), richtig. also ich komme damit wunderbar klar. egal ob gelände oder apshalt - hab mich noch nie verschalten oder ähnliches und vom gewicht her sind die jetzt auch nich so viel schwerer als ne bremshebel&trigger kombi (allerdings is gewicht für mich eh nur untergeordnet wichtig). das schöne an den hebeln is halt das es aufgeräumt am lenker aussieht. also für mich erstma kein grund zum tauschen, wenn überhaupt müsste ich erstma ne brems-/schalt-kombi (3x9) finden (gibs da nich eine von xt?) weil irgendwie mag ich einzelne trigger und bremshebel nicht...

@der_brennesel: sind das crossride felgen?

sobald mein spacerturm weg is gibs auch nochma n neues bildchen von mir


----------



## IGGY (10. Oktober 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi am SL9.1 finde ich absolut schrecklich!
> MEINE Meinung...., sorry!
> 
> 
> ...


Es wird Zeit für was neues. Aber nur wenn der Preis stimmt!


----------



## mralone (10. Oktober 2010)

Interesse an Teilen in der Farbe Sram rot ?

Verkaufe:


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/311297/cat/500

und


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/311227/cat/500

Mehr fotos in meinem Album.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## HangLoose (12. Oktober 2010)

Moin Leute!

Hier mal mein Drössiger FR:







Ride Hard - Ride Free!


----------



## HangLoose (12. Oktober 2010)

Das klappt ja super!

Dann bitte hier schauen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/761170


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Oktober 2010)

So vielleicht?!



Schönes Bike, nur ohne Schutzblech wäre es noch schöner.


----------



## mralone (14. Oktober 2010)

Großformat


----------



## jensn84 (22. Oktober 2010)

so bei mir is jetzt auch der spacerturm ab und flaschenhalter etc. dran:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heili (3. November 2010)

Steht zum Verkauf!
http://cgi.ebay.de/Drossiger-Fully-..._Fahrräder&hash=item483d573408#ht_1078wt_1139


----------



## testbike (2. Dezember 2010)

hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand sagen welcher rahmen das genau is?
und welche federgabel und dämpfer ich einbauen kann.

danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## hollowtech2 (3. Dezember 2010)

Es ist ein ER05 Rahmen, Dämpfereinbaulänge 165mm, empfohlener Federweg der
Gabel um 130mm.

Cheers.


----------



## Brostin (6. Dezember 2010)

Hier auch mal mein bike.
Istn HT02 aus dem Jahr 2008.


----------



## mralone (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, ich verkaufe meinen Rahmen Drössiger MT 9.0 Federweg einstellbar  von 100mm - 120mm durch umhängen des Dämpfers. Schau ihn dir mal in  meinen Fotoalben an.

Alles weitere bei interesse.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Dezember 2010)

Sacht mal sind die Labels auf den Drössiger Rahmen auf Lack geklebt ? Hier sieht man so viele Drössiger Bikes ohne Dekore ??? Was ich ja generell gut finde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## branderstier (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Hubert,

bekommst die Rahmen auf Wunsch auch ohne labels.

Und tschüß


----------



## Bick (14. Dezember 2010)

Das ist so nicht korrekt.

Wenns ein DRÖSSIGER Rahmen ist (z.B der XRA), dann gibts den NUR mit Label. 
Und die sind ordentlich aufgebracht und einlackiert. Nix einfach Aufkleber auf Lack!

Handelt es sich um ein Modell, das man auch für die Private-Label-Schmiede freigegeben
hat, dann kann man den Rahmen (z.B. MT) auch ohne Decals bekommen.


----------



## Reinerdir (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe fertich!

Rahmen Drössiger ER06
Manitou Radium RL
Rock Shox Revelation Air 
Veltec V2
Fat Albert V/h
LX Schaltgruppe SLX Kurbel
Magura Julie HP 180mm hinten 203mm vorne
Federweg v/h 150mm


----------



## Bick (15. Dezember 2010)

Was´n das bitte???  Katastrophe!!!
Das Bike ist so NIEMALS bei Drössiger vom Band gelaufen.
Wie lang ist denn der Dämpfer?
Du weißt schon, daß bei dem Rahmen die Dämpfereinbaulänge 165mm beträgt? Dat Ding sieht ja schon im Stand unfahrbar aus.

Und wer zum Teufel hat den Rahmen beklebt? Das ist gewiß auch nicht
ab Werk so geliefert worden. Kleines selfmade Aufklebertuning, gell?


----------



## Reinerdir (15. Dezember 2010)

Bick schrieb:


> Was´n das bitte???  Katastrophe!!!
> Das Bike ist so NIEMALS bei Drössiger vom Band gelaufen.
> Wie lang ist denn der Dämpfer?
> Du weißt schon, daß bei dem Rahmen die Dämpfereinbaulänge 165mm beträgt? Dat Ding sieht ja schon im Stand unfahrbar aus.
> ...


 


Wer keine ahnung hat sollte einfach mal die F.......

Der Rahmen ist Orginal!
Das ER06 hat eine Dämpfereinbaulänge von 190mm ! Und das bike ist superfahrbar


----------



## SushYm4n (15. Dezember 2010)

Es steht zwar nicht Drössiger drauf, soweit ich weiß ist aber Drössiger drin. Daher poste ich mal ein Bild von meinem Bike, welches ich letzte Woche von einem Focus AM zu diesem Vortrieb CC umgebaut habe.


----------



## Bick (15. Dezember 2010)

Reinerdir schrieb:


> Wer keine ahnung hat sollte einfach mal die F.......
> 
> Der Rahmen ist Orginal!
> Das ER06 hat eine Dämpfereinbaulänge von 190mm ! Und das bike ist superfahrbar




 Daß der Rahmen Original ist, habe ich ja auch nie bestritten.
Bloß die Position der Decals ist es nicht.

Und wenn man keine Ahnung hat, dann sollte man nicht einfach so ins
Blaue ein Fahrrad zusammenklatschen und noch behaupten es sei
"superfahrbar". Sieht ja ein Blinder, daß das nich "superfahrbar" sein kann.
Kannst du so eigtl. vorne das kleine Blatt fahren, ohne daß die Kette
am Umwerferkäfig schleift, egal auf welchem Ritzel sie hinten läuft?


----------



## acid-driver (15. Dezember 2010)

die aufkleber sehen doch eigentlich ziemlich original aus?

die dämpferlänge erscheint mir aber auch nicht so optimal


----------



## hollowtech2 (15. Dezember 2010)

@Reinerdir:

Sorry das so sagen zu müssen, aber dein Bike schaut schon recht stelzig aus, was 
auf eine zu große Einbaulänge des Dämpfers hinweist. So wie abgebildet, müßtest
du einen mächtig hohen Schwerpunkt haben. 

@Bick:

Das Rahmendekor haben wir eine Zeit lang (auf besonderen Händlerwunsch) 
auch so wie bei Reinerdirs Rad aufgebracht. Manche fanden es so schöner, als
die mittlerweile umgesetzte Art der Anbringung.

Cheers.


----------



## MichaH2 (15. Dezember 2010)

Bick schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht korrekt.
> 
> Wenns ein DRÖSSIGER Rahmen ist (z.B der XRA), dann gibts den NUR mit Label.
> Und die sind ordentlich aufgebracht und einlackiert. Nix einfach Aufkleber auf Lack!
> ...



Alle Drössiger Rahmen sind auch ohne Label für Fachhändler erhältlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mralone (15. Dezember 2010)

Man man, man kann sich auch an Kleinigkeiten hochziehen, Kindergarten hier.

Ob das bike so bei Drössiger vom Band gelaufen ist, oder nicht ist doch sch.... egal.

Ich muss sagen das die Drössiger bikes lieblos gestaltet sind und Aufkleber null Design haben.

Mr. Bick bekommst du von Drössiger Geld , das du die so verteidigst ??

Gruß
Markus

Ps. Reinerdir lass die anderen reden, die haben wohl nichts anderes zu tun als andere bikes schlecht zu machen, Hauptsache dir gefällt es und du musst damit fahren.


----------



## mralone (15. Dezember 2010)

Und noch was:

Herr Bick,

über andere bikes herziehen, aber selbst kein Bilder vom eigenen hier hochgeladen, aus Angst vor kritik ?????

Das sind mir die richtigen, zzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Metrum (15. Dezember 2010)

Also ich muss mich hier mal auf die Seite des Herrn Bick schlagen, weil das wirklich recht eigenartig ausschaut und ich ebenfalls die Meinung teilen  muss dass das Bike keineswegs gut gahrbar sein kann. Das Oberrohr ist ja offenbar in Waage und sollte meiner Meinung nach schon leicht abfallend sein (bestenfalls nach hinten!). Und was ich noch anmerken möchte dass hier offenbar jemand anderes nicht mit Kritik umgehen kann, wenn reinerdir dann gleich mit "... halt die F...." losprollt. Also meine Bikes sehen bestimmt auch nicht immer top aus - aber das sieht richtig Sch**** aus. 
Ums auch prollig zurück zu bringen.


----------



## Lynnxx (15. Dezember 2010)

Da muss ich mich auch mal anschliessen!  Also frag mich wie man da überhaupt drauf und runter kommt!? Da muss man ja sehr riesig sein...
Und das da nix schleift kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen! Hatte da schon "Schleifprobleme" bei Bikes die nicht so einen Winkel hatten...aber nun gut, jedem das Seine!


----------



## twentytwo (15. Dezember 2010)

Also irgendwas beim Federweg stimmt echt nicht würde noch einmal andere Setups ausprobieren(andere Gabel-/Dämpferlänge), fahren tut sich das bestimmt 'drössigermäßig-'gut aber eben auch bestimmt nicht perfekt !

@SushYm4n: Übrigens schönes Vortrieb endlich mal ne preppige Farbe ! 

MfG 22


----------



## Reinerdir (15. Dezember 2010)

Alles Orginal, 

Der Händler von dem ich den Rahmen habe hatte noch zwei davon.

Das ER 05 hat definitiv nen 190mm Dämpfer und somit 110/130/150mm Federweg im Heck.

An dem Fahrrad ist nix nur so zusammengeklatscht!

Sowohl der Händler als auch meine recherge im Internet zum Rahmen haben 190mm bestätigt.


----------



## Reinerdir (15. Dezember 2010)

Für alle sogenannten Experten:


----------



## SushYm4n (16. Dezember 2010)

@ Reinerdir: schau dir mal bei deinem Beispielbild die Position der Bohrungen des Umlenkhebels an. Dort ist die rechte Bohrung tiefer als die linke. Bei deinem Rad ist das umgekehrt. Also stimmt da was bei dir nicht 

@ 22: Dankesehr  Ich fahr total auf orange ab(im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) und fand, dass das an einem Radl auch gut aussieht  Hab den rahmen auf gut Glück bestellt und mir die Farbe nur im Internet angeschaut, aber ich wurde nicht enttäuscht. Es gefällt mir in echt noch viel besser! Das Rad ist so jetzt übrigends erst genau eine Woche alt. Zumindest der rahmen und die Gabel. Der Rest hat schon über 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel


----------



## twentytwo (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin dabei mir einen H-SL zuzulegen, allerdings weiß ich mich bei der Farbe nicht recht zu entscheiden (schwarz ist mir fast zu klassisch) 
Jetzt werde ich wohl Orange zu meiner Auswahl hinzuzählen ;-) schaut echt gut aus !

Wo wir gerade dabei waren sind die Decals bei den Vortriebs auch unter dem Lack ?

Allgemeine Frage zu den Decals:
Wie ist dass mit dem Dekor bei matten Rahmen ?
Weiß einer bescheid ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2010)

twentytwo schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei mir einen H-SL zuzulegen, allerdings weiß ich mich bei der Farbe nicht recht zu entscheiden (schwarz ist mir fast zu klassisch)
> Jetzt werde ich wohl Orange zu meiner Auswahl hinzuzählen ;-) schaut echt gut aus !
> 
> Wo wir gerade dabei waren sind die Decals bei den Vortriebs auch unter dem Lack ?
> ...




Sind unter Klarpulver.


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Dezember 2010)

[email protected]
Habe selber so ein ER05 gefahren und den Rahmen noch im Keller, deines ist nur für einen 165er Dämpfer gebaut und für den 190er völlig falsch.
Ich habe aber neue Umlenkhebel für einen 190er Dämpfer gefräst, da die Hebelübersetzung für diesen Dämpfer eh viel zu gross war und die Dämpfer Reihenweise kaputtgegangen sind.
So ist dein Bike wirklich nicht fahrbar, dein Tretlager ist viel zu Hoch, daß dürften max. 34-36cm vom Boden bis Mitte Tretlager sein, da kommst du ja mit den Füssen gar nicht mehr an den Boden und die Kette müsste wirklich schleifen am Umwerfer.
Und in der von dir angehängten Grafik müsstes du den Unterschied zu deinem Bike sofort sehen. Ich hänge mal eine CAD Zeichnung der beiden Dämpferlängen mit unterschiedlichen Hebeln dazu, dann kannst du das besser erkennen.
Bin so bis zum Rahmenbruch zwei Jahre gefahren und in dieser Zeit ist kein Dämpfer mehr kaputtgegangen, ach ja der Federweg wurde dadurch aufgemotzt auf 143mm.


----------



## hollowtech2 (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich möchte das Thema an dieser Stelle auch nochmal aufgreifen.

-Beim ER05 beträgt die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers 165mm. Aufnahme für 
 Schnellspanner am Hinterrad
-Beim ER06 beträgt sie 190mm und der Rahmen hat eine Steckachsaufnahme fürs
 Hinterrad.


----------



## SushYm4n (16. Dezember 2010)

@ Lipper-Zpfel: nicht schlecht. Sowas sollte ich auch mal zur Ãbung probieren, denn ich studiere Maschinenbau. Hast du das Teil mal kinematisch Simuliert? Festigkeitsberechnung?
Ich hoffe, dass dein Rahmen nicht wegen deinem Umlenkhebel gebrochen ist 

@22: Wenn du etwas Geld sparen mÃ¶chtest kann ich dir nur zu meinem Rahmen raten. Das ist der Vortrieb SL Rahmen. Wiegt das gleiche, kostet aber nur 190â¬. Ich hab das Teil bei Bike-Components gekauft. Hat alles super geklappt.

GruÃ


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Dezember 2010)

Nein, war nur ins Blaue konstruiert, habe nur die Bewegung simuliert.
Der Rahmen ist an der unteren Schwinge gebrochen, am Verbindungssteg zwischen beiden Kettenstreben, auch eine Fehlkonstruktion des Rahmens, wie das schlechte Übersetzungsverhältnis.


----------



## samymen (16. Dezember 2010)

@SushYm4n
 
...schade um die weisse Gabel.. schwarz wäre echt viel angenehmer...!
schwarz/orange hmm.. garnicht mal sooo schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SushYm4n (16. Dezember 2010)

mir gefällt es so aber besser


----------



## mralone (19. Dezember 2010)

Einzelstück zu verkaufen

Drössiger Allmountain MTB Rahmen MT 09 Fully in M
Ich biete hier einen optisch aufgewerteten Top Rahmen an, Steuerlagerschalen, Dämpferwippe, Brakeboost mit roten Schrauben und Lookouthebel in Sram rot eloxiert. 
Dämpferwippenschrauben und U-Scheiben gegen Schwarze aus Titan (Neupreis Schrauben + U-Scheiben 70  von Bikehardest) getauscht. 
Die Schaltzughalter sind aufgefräst um sorglos durchgehende Züge zu verlegen. 
Sturzfrei und keine Bikeparkbesuche. Rahmen hat normale Gebrauchsspuren. 
Aufgrund eines Garantieanspruchs ist die komplette Schwinge mit den Lagern neu, wurde vom Hersteller am 17.12.2010 Getauscht und hat  0km.

Das MT ist ein Allroundgenie - es schließt die Lücke zwischen dem Cross Country  und dem All Mountain. Mit 100 bis 120 mm Federweg und entspannter Geometrie ist es ideal für epische Touren und surfen auf Singletrails. Der Rahmen ist robust, mit 2,7 Kg dennoch nicht übergewichtig. Weiterhin auf der Habenseite ist ein etwas tieferer Einstieg für mehr Schrittfreiheit in technischen Passagen sowie ein während der Fahrt gut erreichbarer Dämpferlockout.

Rahmenhöhe
Sitzrohr    17,5"
44 cm
Oberrohr    585mm
Steuerrohr    120mm
Lenkwinkel    70°
Sitzwinkel    72°
Federweg    100/120
ca.Gewicht    2700g

Rahmengröße und Daten:
17,5  = 44 cm ( M )
Sattelstütze: 31,6mm
Steuersatz: semi integriert
Umwerfer: 34,9mm Top Pull, Down Swing
Hinterbau: komplett industriegelagert, Disc Tretlagergehäuse: 68mm BSA
Dämpfer: Rock Shox  Monarch 4.2
Sonderfarbe: Schwarz/weiß 

Der mit Industrielager gelagerte Hinterbau liefert 100-120mm Federweg. Der Federweg ist über 
das umhängen des Dämpfers zu verändern.

Lieferumfang: (siehe Bilder)
    Drössiger Rahmen MT 09 Kaufdatum: 02.2009
    Rock Shox  Dämpfer Monarch 4.2 
    FSA Steuersatz Z in weiß + 3x schwarze u. 3x weiße Spacer
    SPEEDSTUFF  Kettenstreben, Dämpfer und Steuerlagerschutz in rot
    NG Sattelklemme passend in rot 
    Original Schrauben liegen bei + Ausfallende und Befestigungsteile für Brems und Schaltleitung
    Brakeboost neu in schwarz

------- Der Rahmen steht zum verkauf, da ich mir einen aus Carbon zulege. -------

Alle Teile sind in einem sehr guten Zustand - cirka 1400 km gefahren !

Wie alle Teile von Privat gilt das Gebot: ohne Garantie und Rücknahme.

Artikel kann zugesendet werden, versicherter Versand 12 Euro innerhalb Deutschland.

Andere Artikel sind in weiteren Auktion zu bekommen!


----------



## spider65 (19. Januar 2011)

Hier mal ein Foto von meinem:


----------



## Hobb (25. Januar 2011)

Trecker.


----------



## mralone (29. Januar 2011)

Verkaufe für Drössiger MT 09

Titanschrauben-Gewindehülsen-Set 

Angebot besteht aus:
 2x gedrehte Gewindehülsen
 4x schwarze Titanschrauben M6 (Neupreis 21 ) für den Dämpfer
 2x reduzier Hülsen
 1x gedreht Gewindehülse schwarz eloxiert
 2x gedrehte Abstandshülsen in rot eloxiert
 2x gedrehte Abstandshülsen in schwarz eloxiert

 Macht mir ein gutes Angebot ,
 mit diesem Set ist dein bike ein Optischer hingucker.

 Gruß 
 Markus


----------



## mralone (29. Januar 2011)

!


----------



## mralone (29. Januar 2011)

!


----------



## kitch (30. Januar 2011)

@ Hobb: Welche Starrgebel ist das? Ich überlege mich sowas ähnliches zubauen und es sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## Hobb (31. Januar 2011)

Danke, fährt auch gut. 

PN

.. und noch'n Foto


----------



## der_brennesel (4. Februar 2011)

Nachdem meine R7 endlich aus der Reparatur ist (hat dabei dank neuem Casting über 100g abgenommen ) und ich mich ans Leitungskürzen rangewagt hab is meins endlich auch (fast) fertig 

Die Sram X9 Schaltung is übrigens genial im Vergleich zur 15 Jahre alten XT Ausstattung mit etlichen Kilometern am Buckel (die is jetz auf das Stadtrad gewandert)











PS: Spacerturm kommt weg wenn ich die optimale Höhe gefunden hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badboy65_ (6. Februar 2011)

Toys"R"us....Custommade


----------



## Marc1111 (6. Februar 2011)




----------



## testbike (8. Februar 2011)

hi jungs,
ich habe da nochmal eine frage und zwar möchte ich gerne das er05 verkaufen welcher Preis wäre noch drin?

danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## pirate0602 (9. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich bin ganz neu hier, und plane vom RR auf`s Fully um zu steigen. Ich hab die 16!!! seiten Drössiger Bikes jetzt durch, aber leider nirgends den von mir ins Auge gefassten Rahmen gefunden. Auch Dr. Google hat nichts brauchbares ausgespuckt
Kann mir jemad von euch vielleicht etwas zu dem Rahmen sagen, und vorallem: ist es auch ein Drössiger?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## hollowtech2 (10. Februar 2011)

Das ist ein XC05 Rahmen von uns. Die Wippe hat drei verschiedene Anlenkpunkte für den
Dämpfer, um wahlweise 60, 80 oder 100mm Federweg zu generieren.

Diesen Rahmen hatten wir eine Zeit lang parallel zum CR Rahmen (90mm Marathon-Race Fully im Programm. 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## pirate0602 (10. Februar 2011)

Hey danke fur die schnelle Antwort. Und wofÃ¼r ist die Rahmengeo nun gedacht? Also cc, dh... Wie gesagt hab da nicht die Ahnung von, als Quereinsteigerî von wann ist das Modell und Voralpen kann der was? Fragen Ã¼ber fragen.


----------



## hollowtech2 (10. Februar 2011)

Das ist ein Cross Country Rahmen. Gedacht für den Marathoneinsatz. 

Artgerechte Haltung im leichten Gelände.

Vertrieben haben wir ihn 2005 und 2006. Für eine Alpenüberquerung würde ich etwas wählen
mit mehr Federweg. Wobei ich jedoch auch Leute kenne, die mit einem HT über
die Alpen fahren...

Cheers
Ralf


----------



## highfly78 (20. Februar 2011)

Hier mein Drössi





Rahmen: Drössiger MT 
Gabel:Rock Shox Reba Race
Dämpfer:RS Ario 3.2
Kurbel:LX
Schalthebel:SLX
Umwerfer:XT
Schaltwerk:XT
Kette:XT
Laufräder:Mavic Crossride
Reifen:MountainKing 2.2
Bremsen:Avid Juicy7 185mm v/h 
Lenker:Ritchey WCS
Vorbau:Ritchey WCS
Steuersatz:Ritchey
Sattelstütze:Ritchey
Sattel:Selle Italia
Gewicht:12,3kg


----------



## jensn84 (1. März 2011)

wo bekommt man so n schicken kettenstrebenschutz von drössiger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highfly78 (1. März 2011)

jensn84 schrieb:


> wo bekommt man so n schicken kettenstrebenschutz von drössiger?




  Bei nem Drössi-Händler,steht im Katalog von daher müßte er dir einen beschaffen können


----------



## andy_rocketeer (3. März 2011)

Q-Cross 10.0


----------



## Hobb (3. März 2011)

andy_rocketeer schrieb:


> Q-Cross 10.0


yeah!


----------



## _stalker_ (6. März 2011)

muss dringend dreckig gemacht werden...


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. April 2011)




----------



## Roschti (1. Mai 2011)

Na denn mal meins  Drössiger SL 9.1 An den Cantisockeln arbeite ich noch. Die wehren sich noch wehement...
[imgl]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/0/4/1/9/3/_/large/MeinsKlein.jpg[/imgl]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensn84 (1. Mai 2011)

net übel, nur die große schrift auf den felgen tut irgendwie weh...haste n gewicht zu dem rad?


----------



## jensn84 (3. Mai 2011)

so hier mal mein SL 9.1 - 10,39 kg


----------



## IGGY (3. Mai 2011)

Sieht schick aus jensn84!


----------



## Roschti (4. Mai 2011)

Okay Felgen sind nagelneu  wollt mal schaun wie's wirkt.... kommen ab.
Gewicht hab ich ned, dürfte sich aber irgendwo bei 13kg einpendeln.


----------



## el_tribun (4. Mai 2011)

den weissen rahmen habe ich gerade am montageständer hängen!  kommen aber nur v-brakes und starrgabel dran,  aber ist echt ein geiler Rahmen!  schön schlicht, gut geschweisst, sieht echt super aus!  morgen fängt der aufbau an!


----------



## el_tribun (7. Mai 2011)

gerade fertiggestellt!






leider nur Webcam zur verfügung,  

Drössiger SL 91. 

lenker,vorbau, stütze ritchey 
xt schaltwerk + umwerfer, LX Shifter+Bremsen, Deore-Kurbel, billige Starrgabel aus Stahl, Laufräder vom alten MTB, hinten Mavic, vorn bleischwere keineahnungwas, 
ordinäre Bärentatzen, da sich meine XTR Pedalen einfach nicht mehr von der alten Kurbel abkriegen lassen !  ARGHHHH!!!!


----------



## IGGY (7. Mai 2011)

Mal mit warm machen probiert? Kupferpaste bei der Pedalmontage hilft da sehr!


----------



## IGGY (7. Mai 2011)

Hier nochmal mein gecleantes Drössiger Carbon HT


----------



## el_tribun (7. Mai 2011)

IGGY schrieb:


> Mal mit warm machen probiert? Kupferpaste bei der Pedalmontage hilft da sehr!



muss mir mal ne kerze besorgen und werde die dinger mal anbraten, hoffe, das haut hin! sonsz gehen sie mit den kurbeln in die bucht! wäre echt bitter, die pedale sind halt top!


----------



## IGGY (7. Mai 2011)

Eine Kerze? Ist ein Scherz oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (7. Mai 2011)

jensn84 schrieb:


> so hier mal mein SL 9.1 - 10,39 kg



P.S.: dein Rad erninnert mich ein wenig an mein erstes Drössiger.


----------



## el_tribun (7. Mai 2011)

IGGY schrieb:


> Eine Kerze? Ist ein Scherz oder?



naja, soll ich da 3min ein feuerzeug drunterhalten??  oder sie in den backofen legen? oder im garten einn feuer machen?  ich hab halt keinen bunsenbrenner oder ähnliches, hauptsache das ding wird heiss!  die kurbel ist mir dabei völlig egal!  was würdest du denn ohne brenner machen?


----------



## IGGY (7. Mai 2011)

Backofen!


----------



## el_tribun (7. Mai 2011)

IGGY schrieb:


> Backofen!



ok, ich oute mich mal als teillinkshänder, der es trotzdem schafft, ein rad zusammenzubauen, aber ist das jetzt ein scherz oder ernst gemeint?  wenn nicht, heize ich schon mal vor!


----------



## IGGY (7. Mai 2011)

el_tribun schrieb:


> ok, ich oute mich mal als teillinkshänder, der es trotzdem schafft, ein rad zusammenzubauen, aber ist das jetzt ein scherz oder ernst gemeint?  wenn nicht, heize ich schon mal vor!



Das ist mein ernst!


----------



## jensn84 (8. Mai 2011)

IGGY schrieb:


> P.S.: dein Rad erninnert mich ein wenig an mein erstes Drössiger.


sehr geil! aber war sicher 1kg leichter als meins  (*will die sid, will den sattel, will die laufräder*) 

aber schön das meins auch n bissel gefällt  thx


----------



## IGGY (8. Mai 2011)

el_tribun schrieb:


> ok, ich oute mich mal als teillinkshänder, der es trotzdem schafft, ein rad zusammenzubauen, aber ist das jetzt ein scherz oder ernst gemeint?  wenn nicht, heize ich schon mal vor!



Und?


----------



## el_tribun (8. Mai 2011)

mit erhitzen gings auch nicht, hab dann die ultra-brachial-methode begonnen:  Kurbel bis zum Gewinde zersägen von 2 Seiten!  Hab nur leider meinen passenden Inbus auf der Maloche liegenlassen, den hole ich morgen und teste es dann!  wenn das auch nix gibt, was mich dann wundern sollte,  geht der ganze kram halt in die tonne!


----------



## IGGY (8. Mai 2011)

Aua!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (8. Mai 2011)

jensn84 schrieb:


> sehr geil! aber war sicher 1kg leichter als meins  (*will die sid, will den sattel, will die laufräder*)
> 
> aber schön das meins auch n bissel gefällt  thx



den LRS bekommt man doch sicher in Bucht günstig!?


----------



## el_tribun (8. Mai 2011)

IGGY schrieb:


> Aua!



ganz meine meinung!  naja, ich hoffe mal, dass es morgen hinhaut, wenn nicht, verkaufe ich die kurbel als ultraleichtbau mit aero-kanälen in sägezahnform mit integrierten xtr-pedalen!


----------



## IGGY (8. Mai 2011)

el_tribun schrieb:


> ganz meine meinung!  naja, ich hoffe mal, dass es morgen hinhaut, wenn nicht, verkaufe ich die kurbel als ultraleichtbau mit aero-kanälen in sägezahnform mit integrierten xtr-pedalen!



Ja da wirst du bestimmt jemanden für finden


----------



## gewitu-freak (8. Mai 2011)

Hi, 

bin neu hier im Forum und stelle mich mal kurz vor. Heiße Stephan, 44 Jahre, Mountainbikefahrer seit 2 Jahren, davor 30 Jahre Straßenradsport, komme aus dem schönen (windigen)Westerwald im Grenzland zum Siegerland (Siegen). Hab hier Euere Drössiger-Bikes gesehen und wollte meins mal dazugesellen. Leider bekomme ich dass mit den Bildern noch nicht hin , daher nur mal eine Kurzbeschreibung meines Bikes. Bilder werden nachgereicht.

Drössiger SL 9.1 Rahmen 19 Zoll, weiß (1530 Gramm mit Cantis) - selbst aufgebaut mit u.a.

Lenker - Easton Monkeylite SL (141Gramm)
Vorbau - Syntace F99 mit Titanschrauben (93 Gramm)
Steuersatz - Ritchey WCS (110 Gramm)
Sattel - Carbon (90Gramm)
Sattelstütze - Token Carbon (140Gramm)
Sattelklemme - KCNC (15 Gramm)
Gabel - Manitou R7 Super TPC (1500 Gramm)
Kurbel - Truvativ Noir RedWin
Schaltgruppe - Shimano XTR
Laufräder - Mavic XC717/SunRingle CountryFlea/DT Swiss Revolution(1450 Gramm)
Kassette - Shimani XT
Kette - KMC X10-SL (220 Gramm)
Bremsen - Avid Single Digit Ultimate V-Brake getuned mit KCNC Bremsschuhen und Titanschrauben

*Gesamtgewicht 8,9 kg *

Da ist aber noch einiges an Tunning geplant wie leichtere Kassette (Titan), leichterer Steuersatz (Mortop,Tune Bubu), leichteres Innenlager(Reset GXPlite) und später evtl. noch die NoTubes ZTR 355 Felgen. Da sollten dann noch einmal 280-300 Gramm drin sein.


----------



## Eifel-King (8. Mai 2011)

hast du den rahmen selber gecleant iggy?


----------



## IGGY (8. Mai 2011)

Ja habe ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (8. Mai 2011)

Hört sich gut an!


gewitu-freak schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin neu hier im Forum und stelle mich mal kurz vor. Heiße Stephan, 44 Jahre, Mountainbikefahrer seit 2 Jahren, davor 30 Jahre Straßenradsport, komme aus dem schönen (windigen)Westerwald im Grenzland zum Siegerland (Siegen). Hab hier Euere Drössiger-Bikes gesehen und wollte meins mal dazugesellen. Leider bekomme ich dass mit den Bildern noch nicht hin , daher nur mal eine Kurzbeschreibung meines Bikes. Bilder werden nachgereicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eifel-King (8. Mai 2011)

wie hast du das gemacht?ist jetzt gar kein lack mehr drauf oder hast du wieder klarlack drauf gesprüht?


----------



## IGGY (8. Mai 2011)

Ich bin mal so frei 





@Eifelking Ich habe von Jürgen damals einen Carbonrahmen ohne Dekorsatz bekommen und den JJ Schriftzug über den Klarlack geklebt. Da brauchte ich nun nicht mehr viel machen um ihn wieder zu cleanen


----------



## Eifel-King (8. Mai 2011)

achso....hab gedacht du hättest selber den rahmen abgeschliffen usw....


----------



## el_tribun (8. Mai 2011)

IGGY schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr gut geworden! echt klasse!


----------



## IGGY (8. Mai 2011)

Danke!
Ich habe mal überlegt den Klarlack zu entfernen. Aber ich denke das ist eher nicht gut bei Steinschlägen oder sonstigen!


----------



## Eifel-King (8. Mai 2011)

hier mal meine flotte für diesen sommer.bessere bilder kommen wenn kommende woche die neue kamera kommt


bisherige änderung am sls989: ritchey superlogic carbon anstatt wcs carbon single bolt und time asx kompact statt pulsin standart


----------



## IGGY (8. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte auch gerne wieder einen Renner!


----------



## Eifel-King (8. Mai 2011)

und was hält dich auf?


----------



## IGGY (8. Mai 2011)

Das Geld! Wenn jemand Interesse an meinem MTB hat melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-King (8. Mai 2011)

was solls kosten?


----------



## IGGY (8. Mai 2011)

Puh mach mal ein Angebot per PN. Den gefühlten Wert bekomme ich eh nicht


----------



## Eifel-King (8. Mai 2011)

hab eh keine kohle...wollte es einfach nur wissen


----------



## gewitu-freak (8. Mai 2011)

Danke Iggy. Wie hast Du´s angestellt, das Foto einzufügen? Ja, bin ich denn zu trottelig!

Noch einige Ergänzungen zu meinem Bike:

Titan/Alu Schnellspanner 43 Gramm
Eclipse Schläuche 53 und 55 Gramm (ja, ja, die halten wirklich)
Rocket Ron EVO 2.1 413 und 423 Gramm
Look Quartz Carbon Pedale 261 Gramm
Carbon Flaschenhalter 18 Gramm
Procraft Griffe 19 Gramm

Das Bike fahre ich ohne Probleme auch in groberem Gelände mit meinen 84kg plus Rucksack und Klamotten.


----------



## IGGY (9. Mai 2011)

In deinem Album das Foto anklicken. Unter dem Bild steht"klein,Mittel,groß" eins davon anklicken und die URL aus dem neuen Fenster kopieren.
Dann in deinem neuen Beitrag folgendes eingeben:






 und posten!
Fertig!!!!!


gewitu-freak schrieb:


> Danke Iggy. Wie hast Du´s angestellt, das Foto einzufügen? Ja, bin ich denn zu trottelig!
> 
> Noch einige Ergänzungen zu meinem Bike:
> 
> ...


----------



## gewitu-freak (9. Mai 2011)

Mal sehen, obs klappt.


----------



## gewitu-freak (9. Mai 2011)

el_tribun schrieb:


> sehr gut geworden! echt klasse!


 
Danke für Dein Lob . Alles in allem ist es optisch schon ganz ok. Ein paar Änderungen an der Ausstattung wie Titankassette, Reset GXPlite Innenlager, Steuersatz und, wenn ich mal günstig rankomme, die NoTubes ZTR 355 Felgen, folgen bis Ende des Jahres noch.


----------



## jensn84 (9. Mai 2011)

@gewitu-freak

sehr geiles rad! da sieht man mal welches gewicht man mit dem rahmen + v-brakes hinbekommt!! sehr nice!


----------



## IGGY (9. Mai 2011)

gewitu-freak schrieb:


> Mal sehen, obs klappt.








So gehts 
Zitiere mal meinen Beitrag. Da kannst du sehen was ich kopiert und gepostet habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ventilkappe (9. Mai 2011)

Hier ist mein Dr.Össiger V2.0 ! Bisher ungewogen. Und die Cantisockel am Hinterbau wehren sich vehemend gegen die Demontage. Für Tips zur einfachen Demontage wäre ich echt dankbar.





Grüße Ventilkappe

PS: Ja, die Bremsen sind nicht hydraulisch.


----------



## IGGY (9. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe die damals mit einer Wasserpumpenzange die man klemmen kann entfernt!


----------



## Eifel-King (9. Mai 2011)

Ventilkappe schrieb:


> Hier ist mein Dr.Össiger V2.0 ! Bisher ungewogen. Und die Cantisockel am Hinterbau wehren sich vehemend gegen die Demontage. Für Tips zur einfachen Demontage wäre ich echt dankbar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



endlich mal einer dergenau wie ich auf goldene teile am rad steht


----------



## gewitu-freak (10. Mai 2011)

Wird gemacht. 



IGGY schrieb:


> So gehts
> Zitiere mal meinen Beitrag. Da kannst du sehen was ich kopiert und gepostet habe!


----------



## gewitu-freak (10. Mai 2011)

jensn84 schrieb:


> @gewitu-freak
> 
> sehr geiles rad! da sieht man mal welches gewicht man mit dem rahmen + v-brakes hinbekommt!! sehr nice!


 

Danke für Dein Lob. Und nicht nur, dass man mit den V-Brakes Gewicht spart, man hat mit einem vernünftig aufgebauten Systam aus guten Bremszügen, Hüllen, Hebeln, Belägen und eben den Brakes eine Bremsperformance, die zumindest im Trockenen guten Scheibenbremsen in nichts nachsteht. 

Mein Bremsen packen sehr giftig zu, sind aber wunderbar dosierbar. Und die Handkräft sind sehr niedrig. Beim Zug an den Bremshebeln meint man, man hätte Scheibenbremsen montiert, so butterzart laufen die Züge. In unserer Mittelgebirgsgegend, mit zum Teil steilen und langen (3-4 km) Abfahrten reichen mir V-Brakes allemal.


----------



## -N0bodY- (13. Mai 2011)

Hier nun auch mal mein Drössiger MT 09.
Es kommen definitiv noch andere Pedale und ein anderer LRS ran.
Und es werden die Leitungslängen und Zugverlegung noch angepasst wenn ich denn 100% mit dem Cockpit zufrieden bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gili89 (13. Mai 2011)

jensn84 schrieb:


> @gewitu-freak
> 
> sehr geiles rad! da sieht man mal welches gewicht man mit dem rahmen + v-brakes hinbekommt!! sehr nice!



das geht mit scheiben aber auch locker 
meins hat 9,05kg mit scheibenbremsen und fox f100rl, und da ist noch massig potential, allein es fehlt das geld


----------



## jensn84 (13. Mai 2011)

hau ma n bild rein gili


----------



## el_tribun (13. Mai 2011)

manno, mein bolide wiegt 11 klamotten, da fehlts auch an kohle!  allein meine stahlgabel hat satte 1,4kg,  die alten laufräder sind auch aus einem zementblock gefräst, aber mal gucken was das jahr noch so bringt.....  aber der rahmen ist auch echt eine gute basis!


----------



## gewitu-freak (13. Mai 2011)

gili89 schrieb:


> das geht mit scheiben aber auch locker
> meins hat 9,05kg mit scheibenbremsen und fox f100rl, und da ist noch massig potential, allein es fehlt das geld


 
Da hast Du recht. Mit hochpreisigen Scheibenbremsen ist der Gewichtsabstand zu V-Brakes nicht allzu hoch. 

Gewicht könnte ich mit einer anderen Gabel als meiner Manitou R7 Super(1500Gramm) und anderen Felgen (NoTubes ZTR 355) auch noch einsparen. Dazu noch ein paar Edelteile wie Reset Racing Innenlager, nen anderen Steuersatz und eine Titankassette und ich wäre locker bei 8,4-8,5 kg. 

Aber einerseits ist meine Manitou hinsichtlich der Steifigkeit bei meinen 84 kg ohne Rucksack und Klamotten jetzt schon grenzwertig, so dass ich mich ein wenig scheuen würde, eine noch leichtere Gabel zu fahren und andererseit kosten die Teilchen ja auch einiges an Kohle.

Ich denke, ich tune mal an meinem Körpergewicht ein wenig und könnte da so 4-5 kg rausholen.

He gili, ich bin mal echt auf Fotos von Deinem Boliden gespannt. Das Gewicht lässt ja auf einiges hoffen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. Mai 2011)

... neues Update. Ein paar Details fehlen noch.


----------



## Eifel-King (17. Mai 2011)

Flotte für dieses Jahr


 

 



Links:7,6Kg
Mitte:6,2KG
Rechts:10,2


----------



## gili89 (18. Mai 2011)

gewitu-freak schrieb:


> He gili, ich bin mal echt auf Fotos von Deinem Boliden gespannt. Das Gewicht lässt ja auf einiges hoffen.



Foto hab ich voriges Jahr im August/September hier in diesem Thread schonmal gepostet  , aber da wog es noch über 9,3kg. Ich mach nachm nächsten Rennen wieder mal Fotos, wenns Bike wieder sauber ist 
hier der link zum alten Beitrag: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7509897&postcount=279


----------



## hubi99002 (20. Mai 2011)

Wer kennt das Magura Testbike 09? Glaub auch ein Drössinger? Hat da wer nähere Infos?
LG


----------



## IGGY (20. Mai 2011)

hubi99002 schrieb:


> Wer kennt das Magura Testbike 09? Glaub auch ein Drössinger? Hat da wer nähere Infos?
> LG



Jo das ist auch ein Drössiger!


----------



## S.H. (23. Mai 2011)

So, hier mal ein low Budget und low Weight Drössiger 9.1 SL in 19''. 
Vermutlich einer der letzten Rahmen (2010) mit Canti Sockel in dieser Größe. Das Bike wiegt fahrfertig, also mit Pedale und Tacho, 9.9kg und macht richtig Spaß. 

Aufgebaut wurde es hauptsächlich aus Teilen vom Vorgängerbike, welche durch gute Pflege trotz eines Alters von bis zu 10 Jahren noch immer wie geschmiert funktionieren. Die Teile habe ich größtenteils anonymisiert.

Tuningpotential mit wenig Geld gäbe es noch bei der Federgabel (Manitou Skareb, -200g) oder dem Sattel (SLR, -100g), wenn ich mal bei Ebay ein Schnäppchen finde. Die Sattelstütze war leider ein Fehlkauf, da ich offensichtlich einen Offset brauche, um weiter hinten zu sitzen.  Hier bin ich noch auf der Suche.

Ich finde den Rahmen einfach nur spitze, wenn man bedenkt was ein vergleichbarer 1500g Rahmen bei Scott, Cannondale oder Trek kosten würde. Das Preis/Leistung Verhältnis ist einfach unschlagbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensn84 (24. Mai 2011)

sehr nice....so ähnlich wie meins blos dank leichtem LRS + Pedale schon die 10er geknackt 

naja bei meinem kommt auch irgendwann der speck weg aber wie du schon sagst, der rahmen ist super und fährt sich wirklich gut


----------



## IGGY (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen
Mein Bike steht nun endgültig zum verkauf!
Wenn jemand Interesse hat einfach per PN melden!
LG IGGY


----------



## alm_radler (29. Mai 2011)

Hier seht Ihr mein Drössiger 9.1 SL in 19''.
Ich habs heute fertig zusammengebaut und dann die erste Ausfahrt die Berge hoch gejagt. Cube ade, kann ich da nur sagen.

Mit neuer XT-Kurbel und den alten XTR-Teilen vom Vorgängerbike von anno dazumal komme ich auf 10,2 kg, inklusive der wirklich schweren Pedalen. Da geht doch noch was, oder?

Ansonsten: Super steif, agil, spurtreu. Die neue Manitou R7 mit Lock-Out fährt sich von anfang an sehr sensibel.

Guggst Du...


----------



## domineque (30. Mai 2011)

Falsche Baustelle Sorry


----------



## IGGY (1. Juni 2011)

Kleines Update!
9,2 Kilo!


----------



## jensn84 (1. Juni 2011)

es werde dekor!  passt gut!!


----------



## Geplagter (1. Juni 2011)

Hi Ingo, jetzt schaut es ja wieder wie ein Bike aus. So ganz ungelabelt hat es mir gar nicht gefallen.
Lass das mal mit dem Verkauf und dreh am WE ne kleine Runde mit uns. Wirst sehen, das macht schon wieder Spaß.


----------



## IGGY (1. Juni 2011)

Hi Dieter
Ja gefällt mir so auch besser. War ganz schöne Arbeit
Heute den Dekorsatz mit Folie
Zu versiegeln. Der Mechaniker bei Drössiger meinte Gestern zu mir, das ich lieber eine Lage Klarlack drüber ziehen sollte, da sonst die Farbe vom Dekorsatz abgeht. Nun ist alles versiegelt!
Am Sonntag kann ich nicht! Da bin ich in Düren an der Strecke mit
Lucien.
Ihr würdet mich eh in Grund und Boden fahren. Ich weis garnicht wann ich das letzte mal auf dem Rad gesessen habe. Schmerzfrei bin ich noch immer nicht und nächste Woche steht Willingen an. Da werde ich sterben denke ich mal!


----------



## IGGY (7. Juni 2011)

Heute habe ich mit meinem Sohn sein Lowbudget Bike aufgebaut.
Ergebniss ist folgendes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (17. Juni 2011)

warum sind eigentlich fast alle Drössiger schwarz ode weiß? Haltet ihr nivhts von der Farbauswahl von Drössiger?


----------



## Child3k (17. Juni 2011)

Weiß auch nich - meins is dunkel-matt-grau. Aber eigentlich kann man die Dinger in allen möglichen Farben bestellen. Rückblickend hätt ich aber auch ne andere genommen


----------



## zoli325 (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo, nun ist mein H-SL 10 in 19" auch soweit fertig um es hier zeigen zu können. Ist mein Trainings- ,Arbeitsweg-, Schlechtwetter- und Winter-HT!!


----------



## Laktathunter (26. Juni 2011)

Gewicht?


----------



## jensn84 (26. Juni 2011)

sub 10 auf jedenfall mit den parts - würd auf 9,6 tippen 

aber das mit dem winter-ht war n scherz oder  schönes bike jedenfalls (außer die "zu" langen barends)!!!


----------



## zoli325 (27. Juni 2011)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Gewicht?


gewicht momentan 9,78 kg inkl. Tacho und Pedale, es wurden noch viele teile von meinem alten trainingsrad übernommen, also kein kompl. neuaufbau!!!



> aber das mit dem winter-ht war n scherz oder schönes bike jedenfalls (außer die "zu" langen barends)!!!


ist kein scherz, fahre schon seit jahren einen fully auf den marathons, aber mit dem H-SL 10 macht es auch sehr viel spaß, bin schon 2 marathons dieses jahr gefahren damit
barends werden auch noch irgendwann getauscht aber nicht weil sie zu lang sind sondern einfach zu schwer (110 gr.!!!)
gruß Zoltan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keepiru (30. Juni 2011)

Vorhin fertig geworden. Kompletter Custom-Aubau.
Ziel war: Leichtes, aber belastbares und zuverlÃ¤ssiges, im Zweifelsfall voll renntaugliches, Rad aufzubauen.
10,2 kg.... mein geplantes Buget von 1000 Euro habe ich leicht Ã¼berschritten.  -> 1154â¬


----------



## Laktathunter (1. Juli 2011)

Tolles Bike,

meines sollte dei nächsten 2 Wochen auch fertig sein. Ne Teileliste mit Gewicht und Preisen wäre toll


----------



## Deleted685 (1. Juli 2011)

Servus,

mein aktueller SL 9.1 Aufbau. Nach sehr langer, beruflich und später zusätzlich interessebedingter Abstinenz vom Biken habe ich jetzt wieder viel Spaß daran, und am Schrauben auch. 
Es gibt natürlich noch sehr viel Optimierungspotential: Gabel, Kurbelsatz und Reifen werde ich bei Gelegenheit noch tauschen, wenn das Angebot passt. Dadurch ist nochmal ein Kilo drin. Aber erst mal wieder richtig fit werden, dazu sind die aktuellen 10,9 Kg gerade richtig. 

Grobe Teileliste
Rahmen: 17" 9.1
Gabel: Rock Shox Tora Poplock (jo, ich weiß... mich stört aber nur das Gewicht, funktional ist sie ok)
Schaltwerk: XT
Umwerfer: Deore
Bremse: Magura HS33 2011
Vorbau: Crankbrothers Iodine 2
Sattelstütze: Race Face Evolve
Laufradsatz: Mavic Crossride
Reifen: Schwalbe Albert 2,25"
Kurbel: Deore (jo, weiß ich auch... 
Pedale: Crank Brothers Candy
Sattel: BBB SupremeBase





















Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## Keepiru (1. Juli 2011)

Gabel: SR Suntour AXON RLD, 2011
Laufräder: Mavic 311 Disc, Sram X.9
Drehgriffe, Umwerfer, Kasette: Sram X.0
Schaltwerk: Sram X.9 
Bremsen: Magura Julie HP 180mm
Kurbel / Innenlager: Truvativ Firex GXP
Sattelstütze, Lenker: Amoeba Vitra
Steuersatz: Amoeba Hussar
Sattel: Fitzik Airone Kium
Reifen: IRC Notos K / 1.95
Schläuche: Specialized SL

Die Pedale sind im Moment noch 520M, die zwar von der Usability und Zuverlässigkeit extrem gut sind, aber leider auch genauso schwer sind.... wie sie gut sind. ^^
Ich meditiere da gerade zwischen Exustar, Ritchey und Xpedo (Jeweils die TI-Version) hin und her. Mal sehen was es am Ende wird.


----------



## domineque (1. Juli 2011)

Kann die Ritchey V5 nur empfehlen. Fahr ich seit November am Epic und kommen nun auch an mein Drössiger dran. Exustar sind schon bei einigen Kollegen ziemlich schnell am ****** gewesen.


----------



## Laktathunter (1. Juli 2011)

Alles schöne Bikes, bin mal gespannt wie mein gelbgrünes zwischen den vielen schwarz-weißen aussehen wird.


----------



## Tinolino (3. Juli 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=212755&stc=1&d=1309675791
Hallo Leute,
bin neu hier, fahre aber schon lange Drössiger. Super Bike. Gruss aus Croatien.


----------



## domineque (3. Juli 2011)

Dann zeig ich mein Bike fürn auf die Arbeit auch mal.  Fehlen tut nur noch der Specialized Phenom Sattel und die Ritchey V5 Pedale sowie 2x Race King in 2,2. Da aber erstmal die Kasse erschöpft ist muss es wohl erstmal so gehn. Spacerturm bleibt erstmal, falls ich nochmal die Gabel tausche zwecks besserer Verkaufsmöglichkeit.    Die Barends kommen wohl wieder ab. Stören mich optisch ganz schön. Flaschenhalter wird noch abgeschliffen und für die Gabel bräucht ich noch Silberne Decals. Nur wo bekomm ich sowas her.?????


----------



## Laktathunter (3. Juli 2011)

Gewicht? Bei meiner Sid werden Decals mitgeliefert, ist das ne Reba bei dir?

Sorry hattest das Gewicht schon im anderen Thread geschrieben.


----------



## domineque (3. Juli 2011)

Liegt bei 10,5 Momentan. Die schweren 130 g Griffe und (seit 10 Minuten neuen Sattel Phenom 250 Gramm gschenkt vom Vermieter) stören mich aber auch nicht. Ja ist ne Reba.  KCNC Schnellspanner liegen auch schon im Keller damit die XT s rausfliegen.  Sattelklemme von Procraft die mit 5 Nm angezogen werden kann ist mir mit Syntace Drehmomentschlüssel bei eingestellten 4 Nm gebrochen. Also zurückschicken und auf Ersatz warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ellenlang (19. Juli 2011)

Mit Reba SL, Magura Marta, 9,45 KG.


----------



## domineque (19. Juli 2011)

WElche Kurbel und Laufräder?????


----------



## Ellenlang (19. Juli 2011)

KCNC Kurbel K-type XC2 675g 
FRM Urano Team 1265g


----------



## Laktathunter (24. Juli 2011)

In den letzten Zügen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Juli 2011)

... auch mal wieder ein kleines Update:

1) Reba wurde durch Durin 100 SL ersetzt
2) XT-Kurbel wurde durch KCNC XC1 ersetzt
3) Felgenlabel wurden entfernt


----------



## Deleted685 (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

kleines Update: Kurbel und Axon Gabel. Entgegen der landläufigen Vorurteile gegen SR funktioniert die Gabel wirklich super. Sehr gutes Losbrechmoment und Rebound optimal einstellbar. Verarbeitung ist ebenfalls ok, ausserdem nur knapp 1600gr. Habe sie bei RCZ zu einem unschlagbaren Kurs bekommen, aktuelles 2011er Modell ca. 50% unter dem aktuellen Neupreis. Mal schauen, wie die Haltbarkeit ist.

Fotos und Teileliste anbei. Bin echt glücklich mit dem Bike, um die 10kg für knapp 1300,-, das war vor ein paar Jahren noch absolut undenkbar. Und immer noch viele bezahlbare Optimierungsmöglichkeiten.

Ach ja: die Züge sind noch ein wenig lang, will mir aber die Option auf einen 640mm Lenker offen lassen. Ab ist ab... 

Viele Grüße
Uwe
(Post ist auch im CC-Bikes Thread, hoffe das stört nicht)


----------



## Keepiru (25. Juli 2011)

avalon67 schrieb:


> Entgegen der landläufigen Vorurteile gegen SR funktioniert die Gabel wirklich super. Sehr gutes Losbrechmoment und Rebound optimal einstellbar. Verarbeitung ist ebenfalls ok, ausserdem nur knapp 1600gr. ...



Bin ebenfalls sehr zufrieden mit der Gabel bisher. Preis/Leistung/Gewicht ist kaum zu schlagen.


----------



## Laktathunter (25. Juli 2011)

Woher kommt der Preis mit ca 160â¬ fÃ¼r die Gabel? Im I Net wesentlich teurer.


----------



## Deleted685 (25. Juli 2011)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Woher kommt der Preis mit ca 160 für die Gabel? Im I Net wesentlich teurer.



Schrieb ich doch oben: Top Preis von RZC. Lieferzeit 2 Tage mit Tracking-ID.
Link

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samymen (26. Juli 2011)

..stimmt die Angabe von Suntour mit 380mm Einbaulänge und wie ist der efektive Federweg der Axon..?


----------



## Deleted685 (26. Juli 2011)

Einbaulänge ist bei mir 476mm, wie Du auf 380 kommst weiß ich nicht, das wäre ja unfahrbar . Federweg 100, auf 80 änderbar durch versetzen des Anschlags.

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## Scapin (6. August 2011)

Habe ich für eine Freundin aufbauen lassen:


----------



## testbike (12. August 2011)

hi jungs in meinem album is ein drössiger ich glaube fr5....was ich genau wissen muss is die einbaulänge des dämpfers is das bike von meinem bruder und ich könnte das haben wollte mir dann nen fox rp23 einbauen.


----------



## hollowtech2 (12. August 2011)

Einbaulänge des Dämpfers bei dem Rahmen 165mm

Ride on!
Ralf


----------



## birkenbiker (24. August 2011)

Hier ist mal mein Race Hardtail in Carbon (selbst zusammen gestellt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensn84 (24. August 2011)

sieht n bischen geil aus!!! 

gewicht? tippe ma auf ca. 9,3 kg 

lenkerhöhe testest du noch oder wird der rote turm der optik wegen gebraucht?


----------



## birkenbiker (24. August 2011)

das Gewicht muss ich noch wiegen, das kann ich dann noch posten .
Den KCNC Vorbau hab ich erst seit gestern und das geht echt nicht anders      und die Lenker Höhe brauche ich so, aber ich find das sieht garnicht so schlecht aus mit den roten spacern drauf.
Da ich das Rad seit gestern erst so hab wie ich es haben möchte weiß ich auch noch nicht das Gewicht weil ich keine eigene Waage hab. (Der Vorbau hat etwas gebraucht ehe er so kam mit der roten Lenkerbefestigung)


----------



## Deleted685 (25. August 2011)

Pornös!


----------



## Laktathunter (1. September 2011)

Hier ein kleines Update. Negativer Vorbau, 2 Flaschenhalter und Raceking Reifen. Leider muß ich das Rad nach 4 Wochen wieder verkaufen. Bei interesse bitte melden.


----------



## downi (2. September 2011)

Drössiger SL 9.1 17"

Gesamtgewicht 11.5 Kilo, Preis 1270 Euro! Teils Leichtbau, teils stabile Parts ausgewählt (Lenker, LRS, Kurbel) für Körpergewicht 86 Kilo/Höhe 1,76m (ziemlich fett). 

Da ich kein Fan von hydraulischen Bremsen bin, sind Avid BB7 drangebaut worden.


----------



## el_tribun (12. September 2011)

so, hier mal mein weisses Rösserl SL 9.1 nach dem Aufrüsten mit meiner ersten!!! Federgabel, Rock Shox Tora TK Coil!


----------



## Deleted685 (18. September 2011)

Habe an meinem Alltags-9.1 ein paar Umbauten vorgenommen:

HS33 gegen Elixir R getauscht
Neuer Laufradsatz Fulcrum Red Metal 5
Reifen Conti Race King Supersonic 2.21
Vorbau und Lenker von 3T
XPedo Plattformpedale 

Grüße
Uwe

P.S.: kleiner Hinweis an Drössiger: die Canti-Sockel sind richtig übel fest eingeklebt bzw. die Schraubensicherung ist extrem. Trotz Anwärmen und sehr gutem Werkzeug (Hazet) waren die Schlüsselaufnahmen beider Cantisockel ruckzuck rund, und die Dinger waren da vielleicht ne viertel Umdrehung draußen. Das muss m.E. nun wirklich nicht sein. Auch Sockel ganz ohne Schraubenkleber lösen sich nicht, wenn man sie mit dem korrekten Drehmoment festzieht.


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. September 2011)

Ebenfalls ein Update ... neu sind:

- XTR Umwerfer
- Ultegra Kette
- FSA K-Force Light Nano Carbon Flatbar
- SRAM X0 Kassette


----------



## ThomasBS (5. Oktober 2011)

Mein Drössiger 9.3 Limited Edition. Es steht zum Verkauf, da ich aus Zeitgründen (Papa geworden) überhaupt nicht mehr zu Fahren komme. Wollte es aber wenigstens vorher hier mal posten.


----------



## jensn84 (5. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ebenfalls ein Update ... neu sind:
> 
> - XTR Umwerfer
> - Ultegra Kette
> ...



ha er hat auch den penny montageständer 

cooles bike - wiegt wie viel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Oktober 2011)

jensn84 schrieb:


> ha er hat auch den penny montageständer
> 
> cooles bike - wiegt wie viel?



Jepp, nachdem unser Admin im OWL-Unterforum den gepostet hat bin ich gleich losgerast. Hat bisher nen guten Job gemacht. 

Gewicht liegt derzeit bei 11,9 kg. XTR-Schaltwerk und Yumeya Schaltkäfig sind aber bestellt. Sollten dann weitere 100g Ersparnis bringen.
Nen Tune Komm-Vor könnte vielleicht auch noch auf der Liste landen.


----------



## Enterado (7. November 2011)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> Hier meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo bin neu hier,

kannst du mir bitte sagen was für eine Größe der Rahmen hat 19" oder 17" ?


----------



## aero7even (29. Dezember 2011)

Hier auch mal mein Bike, nach dem letzten Einsatz


----------



## XRMX (6. Januar 2012)

Mein Drössiger R-lite Sport Selbstaufbau.






Komplette Shimano 105er Gruppe in Schwarz (2x10), Shimano Laufradsatz R501, Conti GrandPrix Reifen, Shimano Pedale SPD PD-A530, Controltech Garbongabel mit Aluschaft. Controltech Sattelstütze, inzwischen ein SQ Lab 611 Active Sattel, FSA Omega Lenker 44cm, fizik Lenkerband Bar:Gel


----------



## Scapin (23. Februar 2012)

Aktuelles HT SL9


----------



## illkid (23. Februar 2012)

wow


----------



## ThomasBS (24. Februar 2012)

Ist sehr interesant. Ein wenig 50er Jahre Stil. Zielflagge auf dem Sattel und die weiß roten Elemente macht aus dem dunklen Jahren ein erfrischendes Bike. Sehr gelungen.


----------



## XRMX (24. Februar 2012)

Fast schon zu schön um es zu fahren...aber warum ist es auch ein Bike geworden ;-) Sehr schick!


----------



## macflo (24. Februar 2012)

Gefällt mir gut, da passt alles zusammen.

Anbei mein Beitrag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (24. März 2012)

Moin...

mein erstes Drössiger nimmt Gestallt an!

Kann mir jemand sagen, mit welchen Schrauben das Schaltauge befestigt wir? War leider im Lieferumfang nicht dabei...


----------



## illkid (24. März 2012)

oh mal kein schwarzes!

was war den nicht dabei schaltauge oder die schrauben?


----------



## ThomasBS (24. März 2012)

Ich würde aus seiner Aussage her deuten, dass er das Schaltauge hat und keine Schraube im Lieferumfang dabei war um es zu befestigen.


----------



## hhninja81 (24. März 2012)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Ich würde aus seiner Aussage her deuten, dass er das Schaltauge hat und keine Schraube im Lieferumfang dabei war um es zu befestigen.



Stimmt, die haben leider gefehlt. Sollten 2 Senkkopfschrauben sein...aber dafür sind Cantisockel Schrauben dabei


----------



## illkid (24. März 2012)

das ist doch auch was feines.

wenn du ihn bestellt hast sollten die aber auch nachliefern können.
service!

M4 x 10 Senkkopf


----------



## hhninja81 (24. März 2012)

illkid schrieb:


> das ist doch auch was feines.
> 
> wenn du ihn bestellt hast sollten die aber auch nachliefern können.
> service!
> ...



Danke! Ruf da Montag mal an..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 74266 (31. März 2012)

Mein kleines Dössiger ohne dekor
Mit der carbon Starrgabel um die 10kg schwer


----------



## hhninja81 (1. April 2012)

Gefällt mir sehr gut.... evtl. den Vorbau noch negativ.

Der Zahnkratz vorne sieht sehr groß aus, welche Größe hat der?


----------



## Deleted 74266 (1. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut.... evtl. den Vorbau noch negativ.
> 
> Der Zahnkratz vorne sieht sehr groß aus, welche Größe hat der?



Du hast ein sehr gutes Auge
ich hab probeweise eine LX Trekkingkurbel mit 48Zähnen eingesetzt
ist nur für die Waldautobahn gedacht 
deswegen auch die Starrgabel


----------



## Aeternitas (2. April 2012)

So, hab meins auch so weit fertig.


----------



## illkid (2. April 2012)

sehr schöön

ich würde noch die felgen cleanen,sieht "ruhiger" aus.


----------



## Aeternitas (2. April 2012)

Läuft wohl eher auf nen Laufräderwechsel hinaus. Nur Probleme mit dem Freilauf.


----------



## illkid (2. April 2012)

was sind das denn für laufräder? sun?


----------



## Aeternitas (2. April 2012)

Sunringle Ryde XMB mit rot eloxierten Naben. Die Lager laufen butterweich aber der Freilauf musste jetzt schon zweimal getauscht werden. Beim nächsten mal wird es ein anderer LRS.


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. April 2012)

Bei Gelegenheit mal in besserer Qualität. Bremsscheiben werden noch durch kleinere, schwarze Floatings ersetzt. Ein paar Tune Triebtäter sind auch noch geplant.


----------



## Deleted 74266 (5. April 2012)

Noch zwei Bilder von meinem Drössiger
Eins ist noch während des Aufbaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derRocco (22. April 2012)

könnte mir jemand sagen, wie ich die genaue Bezeichnung raus bekomme?!
Hab es gebraucht gekauft.
Bild kommt später!


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. April 2012)

Sooo, jetzt mal mit den kleineren schwarzen Floatings.


----------



## derRocco (26. April 2012)

So, da ist es!


----------



## guido_kraemer (3. Mai 2012)

@derRocco

Das dürfte ein FR 06 sein.

http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/forum::fully_rahmen_droessiger::2465.html


----------



## Rokop (7. Mai 2012)

Hier mal mein Drössiger H-GSL mit Rohloff. Ist noch nicht ganz fertig, bin noch am schrauben.


----------



## Lynnxx (10. Mai 2012)

Mein Jetziges.....etwas Oldskool!


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Mai 2012)

Moin...

ich habe dann doch mein Drössiger fertig bekommen.

Es bringt richtig Spass!


----------



## Brezensalzer (12. Mai 2012)

Meiner Frau sein Rad. Von mich zusammengebaut ...


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. Mai 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> ich habe dann doch mein Drössiger fertig bekommen.
> 
> Es bringt richtig Spass!


 

Chic! Auch das "blau" gefällt mir sehr gut und die Stargabel ist sehr stimmig.  Hast Du noch weitere Maßnahmen geplant? 
Ne schwarze Kurbel, nen schwarzer Umwerfer, nen schwarzer Sattel und gecleante Felgen würden dem ganzen vielleicht noch 
die Krone aufsetzen. Aber es ist vermutlich nur das Zweitrad oder?
Dein Rotwild spielt eh in einer anderen Liga!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (15. Mai 2012)

Moin Waldwichtel,

erst einmal danke das Kompliment (auch für das Rotwild) und die Vorschläge... Es soll ein Rad für alle Fälle sein. Ich möchte damit zur Arbeit, zum Sport oder in die Kneipe fahren, es wird aber auch mal im Wald benutzt.

Zu den von Dir vorgeschlagenen Änderungen:

Sattel: kommt noch ein schwarzer dran.. 
Kurbel: Ich habe hier noch eine Noir liegen und die kommt wohl dran..
Umwerfer/Schaltwerk: werde ich wohl so lassen..
Decals: kommen 100% noch runter!

Eigentlich ist es mir schon wieder zu "hochwertig" und für Diebe zu begehrt. Aber es bringt Spaß 

Dein Drössi ist aber auch ein Traum, vor allem mit den schwarzen Floatings!
Gruß


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. Mai 2012)

Danke!  ... aber ein paar Veränderungen sind bei mir auch noch in Planung.

Klingt doch prima mit der Noir. Bin dann mal auf die nächste Aufbaustufe gespannt.
Aber du hast Recht, für Diebe wäre das jetzt schon ein gefundenes Fressen.


----------



## hollowtech2 (16. Mai 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Decals: kommen 100% noch runter!
> 
> 
> Gruß




Davon muß ich abraten. Die Decals sind unter Klarlack. Ein Entfernen
würde gleichzeitig eine neue Lackierung des Rahmens erfordern.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Mai 2012)

hollowtech2 schrieb:


> Davon muß ich abraten. Die Decals sind unter Klarlack. Ein Entfernen
> würde gleichzeitig eine neue Lackierung des Rahmens erfordern.
> 
> Gruß
> Ralf


 
Er meinte die Decals auf den Felgen.


----------



## hhninja81 (16. Mai 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Er meinte die Decals auf den Felgen.



Stimmt


----------



## Scapin (26. Mai 2012)

aktuell mit Reba:





In der Ausstattung 11,0kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (31. Mai 2012)

Hat einer von euch ein detailliertes Foto eines Bikes oder auch Rahmen mit dem Weiss Perleffekt? Auf der Seite von Drössinger sehe ich das leider nicht so genau, wie das rüberkommt. http://www.droessiger.de/color-option/farben

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## Scapin (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo Chris, 

hier das Drössiger HT in Perlweiss:





Vielleicht kannst du genug erkennen.
VG
Martin


----------



## xforce1 (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo Martin,

vielen Dank. Das hat mir geholfen.

Ist ein sehr schönes Bike was Du da hast. Gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## Scapin (31. Mai 2012)

Danke, gehört aber nicht mir sondern einer guten Freundin von mir. Hat sie sich selber so zusammengestellt. Muss aber sagen, das die Farbe in Natura deutlich mehr hermacht. Vg Martin


----------



## macflo (4. Juni 2012)

H-Lite in 19" - 10.4kg

Nächstes Jahr dann unter 10kg.


----------



## Keepiru (4. Juni 2012)

drössi in action. 





und ja, ihn hatte es in den bach davor gezogen. 
ist ein H-SL10, mit manitou R7 und X0/X9-Mix.


----------



## JanBegahs (6. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre immer noch mein HTA 10.6D 
Bis auf ein paar kleine modofikationen im Orginalszustand und bin voll zufrieden


----------



## johnnycalzone (12. Juni 2012)

Mein aktuelles SL 9.1, noch in schwarz, bald blau eloxiert
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1144779


----------



## Groudon (18. Juni 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob Drössiger noch den Rahmen mit Tapered Steuerrohr anbietet und wenn ja, wo?


----------



## hollowtech2 (18. Juni 2012)

Welchen Rahmen mit tapered Steuerrohr meinst Du denn? Den Hardtail Rahmen
führen wir nicht mehr.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (18. Juni 2012)

Schade. Ich hab den Rahmen optisch echt toll gefunden. Wieso habt ihr ihn denn rausgenommen?


----------



## hollowtech2 (19. Juni 2012)

Wir nehmen an, daß es an dem tapered Steuerrohr lag. Für viele war das wohl
ein Kriterium, mit dem man sich nicht anfreunden konnte / wollte.
Obwohl man mit dem passenden Reduzier-Steuersatz ohne Probleme seine
1 1/8 Gabel hätte weiterfahren können.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Groudon (19. Juni 2012)

och man -.- Und es gibt da auch keine Restbestände oder ähnliches?


----------



## probiker5 (26. Juni 2012)

Eine Frage, ist zwar etwas Off-Topic. 

Bezieht sich das Rahmengewicht von den Drössiger Rahmen mit Pulverbeschichtung oder ohne? Z.B. der H-SL in 19" soll 1540g wiegen (2012) handelt es sich um das Gewicht mit Pulverbeschichtung oder kommt die noch hinzu? Also ca.150g extra? Somit 1690g?

Lg


----------



## hollowtech2 (27. Juni 2012)

probiker5 schrieb:


> Eine Frage, ist zwar etwas Off-Topic.
> 
> Bezieht sich das Rahmengewicht von den Drössiger Rahmen mit Pulverbeschichtung oder ohne? Z.B. der H-SL in 19" soll 1540g wiegen (2012) handelt es sich um das Gewicht mit Pulverbeschichtung oder kommt die noch hinzu? Also ca.150g extra? Somit 1690g?
> 
> Lg




Unsere Gewichtsangaben beziehen sich auf lackierte Rahmen.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## probiker5 (27. Juni 2012)

Okay. Danke. 
Gibt es auch die Möglichkeit den Rahmen eloxieren zu lassen um Gewicht zu sparen? Denn die Pulverbeschichtung wiegt doch bestimmt 150g!

Lg


----------



## hollowtech2 (28. Juni 2012)

Die Möglichkeit der Eloxierung ist nicht gegeben. Dafür ist der Rahmen auch nicht
ausgelegt. Die Ösen der Flaschenhalter nehmen die Eloxierung nicht an.


----------



## probiker5 (28. Juni 2012)

Achso. Okay naja macht nichts. 
Der Rahmen spricht auch so fÃ¼r sich. Ganz groÃe Klasse!

Bestellt ist er nun.  Da bin ich mal gespannt. 
Mein HÃ¤ndler will noch 20â¬ extra fÃ¼r die Pulverlackierung haben. Ist das so in Ordnung? Also 279â¬ fÃ¼r den pulverbeschichteten H-SL?

Lg


----------



## Slatch (28. Juni 2012)

Passt in den H-SL Rahmen eigentlich ein Steuersatz wie z.B. der Cane Creek 40 Series EC44/40, um eine Tapered Gabel zu verbauen? Falls es passt, hat man dadurch irgendwelche Nachteile, bis auf die Tatsache, dass der Rahmen vorne ca 10mm höher kommt, als bei einem normalen Semi Integrated?







Quelle: Big Mountain Cycles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## probiker5 (28. Juni 2012)

Ist zwar keine Antwort auf deine Frage aber Hey du willst auch den Cane Creek 40 verbauen? Ich hab bei meinem den ZS Short Version. Klasse Teil.  

Lg


----------



## hollowtech2 (29. Juni 2012)

Slatch schrieb:


> Passt in den H-SL Rahmen eigentlich ein Steuersatz wie z.B. der Cane Creek 40 Series EC44/40, um eine Tapered Gabel zu verbauen? Falls es passt, hat man dadurch irgendwelche Nachteile, bis auf die Tatsache, dass der Rahmen vorne ca 10mm höher kommt, als bei einem normalen Semi Integrated?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das passt nicht. Ist zwar knapp, aber eben der entscheidente Millimeter zuwenig Platz. Man würde die Gabel nicht schleiffrei einbauen können.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Slatch (29. Juni 2012)

Achso, das heisst also, nicht die Einpresstiefe (12mm) des Steuersatzes wäre das Problem, sondern der Innendurchmesser des Steuerrohrs zwischen dem unteren und oberen Steuersatz? Der Gabelschaft würde also innen am Steuerrohr schleifen?


----------



## hollowtech2 (29. Juni 2012)

Ich kanns nicht genau sagen. Ich habe unsere Jungs von der Technik nach der
Machbarkeit gefragt. Die haben dann nochmal mit dem Hersteller des Steuer-
satzes gesprochen und mir die Info gegeben, daß es nicht funktioniert.

Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Slatch (29. Juni 2012)

Mmmh mysteriös, irgendwie ergibt das alles keinen Sinn. Wenn der Hersteller des Steuersatzes angibt, dass es nicht funktioniert, muss es ja am Steuersatz liegen und nicht am Rahmen. Dann wundert es mich natürlich, wofür Cane Creek diesen Steuersatz konstruiert hat und an den Mann bringen möchte, wenn er sowieso nicht zu gebrauchen ist.

Naja, trotzdem vielen Dank für die schnelle Auskunft. Das ist heutzutage nicht selbstverständlich. Echt schade, dass sich das Tapered Steuerrohr bei Drössiger nicht durchsetzen konnte. Ich frag mich echt, was die Drössiger-Kunden dazu bewegt hat, darauf verzichten zu wollen. Technisch gesehen fallen mir keine Nachteile ein. Also kann es ja nur noch an der Optik liegen, die scheinbar wichtiger ist. So wie ich das bisher mitbekommen habe, haben die meisten Leute einen 17" oder 19"- Rahmen. Dort ist das Steuerrohr ja relativ kurz und sieht dann deutlich klobiger aus, was mir persönlich eigentlich ganz gut gefällt. Ab 21" sehen die dünnen 160mm Steuerrohre in meinen Augen sogar eher "spillerig" aus.

Gruß Slatch


----------



## Landy (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo Slatch,
ich klinke mich einfach mal in die Diskussion über den Cane Creek EC44/40 Steuersatz ein. Ich bin quasi der Händler von dem die Zeichnung des Steuersatzes stammt. Ich glaube das Problem zu kennen, es liegt eigentlich nicht am Steuersatz oder der Gabel sondern mehr an dem Steuerrohr des Rahmens. Es ist schon wie Du vermutet hast die Einbaulänge der unteren Steuersatzschale, welche mit 12mm für viele Rahmen mit konifiziertem 44mm Steuerrohr und dazu gehört wahrscheinlich auch der Drössinger Rahmen, einfach ca. 2-4mm zu lang ist. Man könnte den Steuersatz also leider nicht tief genug einpressen. Ein nachfräsen fällt auch flach, da sich das Steuerrohr nach den ersten 8-10mm verjüngt und somit die Standfestigkeit des Steuerrohrs gefährden würde. Es gibt aber dennoch Rahmen, die die Montage zulassen. Somit ist der Steuersatz schon sinnvoll.
Zu 100% bin ich mir bei dem Drössinger Rahmen zwar nicht sicher, doch das kann man ja sicherlich nachmessen.
Dieses Problem hatte ich gerade vor einigen Tagen bei einem Kunden, deshalb ist es noch so gut in Erinnerung.
Hoffe ein wenig zur Klärung beigetragen zu haben.


Viele Grüße
Lars
von Big Mountain Cycles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slatch (29. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank Landy, für deine kompetente und ausführliche Antwort. Genau diesen Gedanken mit der Einpresstiefe als ausschlaggebendes Hinderniss hatte ich auch im Kopf, daher hat mich die Aussage etwas irritiert, dass die Gabel "schleifen" würde.

Deshalb komme ich noch einmal zu meinem eigentlichen Problem zurück, wofür ich auch die Zeichnung beigefügt habe. Vielleicht kann mir auch ein Besitzer des H-SL weiterhelfen:

Wie groß ist die maximale Einpresstiefe des Steuerrohrs, oder anders ausgedrückt, wie weit wurde das Steuerrohr von innen gefräst?

Gruß
Slatch


----------



## hollowtech2 (2. Juli 2012)

Slatch schrieb:


> Mmmh mysteriös, irgendwie ergibt das alles keinen Sinn. Wenn der Hersteller des Steuersatzes angibt, dass es nicht funktioniert, muss es ja am Steuersatz liegen und nicht am Rahmen. Dann wundert es mich natürlich, wofür Cane Creek diesen Steuersatz konstruiert hat und an den Mann bringen möchte, wenn er sowieso nicht zu gebrauchen ist.
> 
> Naja, trotzdem vielen Dank für die schnelle Auskunft. Das ist heutzutage nicht selbstverständlich. Echt schade, dass sich das Tapered Steuerrohr bei Drössiger nicht durchsetzen konnte. Ich frag mich echt, was die Drössiger-Kunden dazu bewegt hat, darauf verzichten zu wollen. Technisch gesehen fallen mir keine Nachteile ein. Also kann es ja nur noch an der Optik liegen, die scheinbar wichtiger ist. So wie ich das bisher mitbekommen habe, haben die meisten Leute einen 17" oder 19"- Rahmen. Dort ist das Steuerrohr ja relativ kurz und sieht dann deutlich klobiger aus, was mir persönlich eigentlich ganz gut gefällt. Ab 21" sehen die dünnen 160mm Steuerrohre in meinen Augen sogar eher "spillerig" aus.
> 
> Gruß Slatch



Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, daß es Steuersatz liegt, sondern lediglich, daß
die Kombo dieses Steuersatzes mit unserem Rahmen nicht harmoniert
und wir daher sagen: Ist nicht machbar. 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Slatch (2. Juli 2012)

Dann war das eine Fehlinterpretation meinerseits, weil ich die Antwort einfach nicht verstehe. Ich habe gefragt, ob der Steuersatz in den Rahmen passt und sie haben geantwortet, dass die Gabel schleift. Da diese Aussage von Cane Creek stammt, schloss ich daraus, dass es am Steuersatz liegt. Denn ob der Gabelschaft direkt im Steuerrohr eines Drössiger-Rahmens schleift, sollte eigentlich Drössiger wissen und nicht Cane Creek.

Es gibt ja nur zwei Faktoren, die den Steuersatz davon abhalten können, in das Steuerrohr zu passen. Das ist zum einen der Innendurchmesser und zum anderen die Einpresstiefe des Steuerrohrs. Wie Landy schon richtig sagte, kann es in diesem Fall nur an der Einpresstiefe liegen. Entweder der Steuersatz passt komplett in den Rahmen, oder eben nicht. Deswegen dürfte aber die Gabel nicht schleifen.

Kennt jemand die maximale Einpresstiefe des Steuerrohrs am H-SL?

Gruß
Slatch


----------



## rsem (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo, hier gibts ja Leute die sich mit Drössiger Rahmen gut auskennen.
Ich möchte mir einen MT zulegen und würde gerne wissen ob meine DT swiss xmm 120 Gabel reinpasst.
Meine bedenken sind, da die Gabel die Brücke nach hinten hat, daß die Brücke beim einfedern am Rahmenunterrohr anstehen könnte.
Hat da jemand Erfahrung, oder fährt vielleicht jemand die Gabel im MT?


----------



## hollowtech2 (9. Juli 2012)

Das kannst Du problemlos machen. Gabel paßt in den MT Rahmen.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## rsem (10. Juli 2012)

Danke Dir, werde ich tun. Wenn das bike fertig ist werde ich es hier natürlich vorstellen.


----------



## hollowtech2 (10. Juli 2012)

Alles klar, dann viel Spaß beim Schrauben. Bin mal gespannt, wie es fertig
aufgebaut ausschaut.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## IGGY (6. August 2012)




----------



## branderstier (13. August 2012)

Hi Ingo,

du solltest wieder mehr fahren, anstatt dein Bike im Garten posen zu lassen.
Wer mehr fährt hat weniger weiße Reifen drauf.

Und tschüß


----------



## IGGY (14. August 2012)

Ich habe in den letzten 8 Tagen 490 km gemacht. Keine Angst. Ich bin wieder da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (16. August 2012)

So, nun auch mal wieder mein MT nach dem Vermutlich letzten Umbau. Es hat sich nun Stück für Stück zu einem All-Mountain gewandelt. Und ich muss sagen diese Tuning Umlenkhebel sind ein Absoluter Gewinn fürs Fahrwerk. Einfach ein Traum.








Sorry aber es sind halt nur lausige Handy Fotos.


----------



## branderstier (17. August 2012)

IGGY schrieb:


> Ich habe in den letzten 8 Tagen 490 km gemacht. Keine Angst. Ich bin wieder da!



Super freut mich sehr dich  demnächst wieder auf den Trails der Region zu treffen.

Wenn ich dir nicht zu langsam bin können wir ja mal eine Runde drehen.

Grüße nach Knolle,

Peter


----------



## mikefize (29. August 2012)

Mal was anderes, SSP Aufbau für Stadt und Waldautobahn mit nem SL 9.1


----------



## Mountaintrail (7. September 2012)

Hallo,

hast Du das Schaltauge, einfach weg gelassen, oder abgeschnitten?

Gruß Mountaintrail


----------



## mikefize (8. September 2012)

Ich hab aus einem alten Kunststoffrohr nen Abstandshalter in der Dicke vom Schaltauge gebastelt


----------



## BikeBen93 (10. September 2012)

Mein Drössiger Fully


----------



## Qia (10. September 2012)

BikeBen93 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 237251Mein Drössiger Fully



Schaut gut aus. Fehlt nur noch mein Tuninghebel, dann ist das ne echte Schnitte!


----------



## unknownbeats (12. September 2012)

high
habe durch eine rahmenwechsel 2 schaltaugen für den h29 sl rahmen übrig.
einer ist nur ca 2000 km alt einer neu.
wüerde beide für 17.50euro abgeben bei interesse bitte melden...
gr micha


----------



## Groudon (12. September 2012)

Wie ist denn die Kinematik bei dem Drössiger Rahmen? 

Ich überlege auch, ob vlt nächstes Jahr ein Fully kommen soll - hat mir im Urlaub sehr gut gefallen.

Leider ist der Rahmen alleine ja auch nicht soooo günstig und meine 100er Lefty wäre vorne wohl recht tief.

Gibt es auch eie Steckachsversion für das XM? Und wie ist es mit den Antriebseinflüssen? Sind sie spürbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chinne (21. September 2012)

Steht nicht drauf ist aber ein H-SL drin.


----------



## darkandy9929 (27. Oktober 2012)

Auch wenn es kein MTB ist hier ein Drössiger 28er Crossbike  Gewicht 11,6Kg also nicht gerade Leicht 

ein MTB Drössiger ist derzeit in Bau Projekt  







hier mein neuer Rahmen der noch Blank daherumhängt


----------



## Hobb (15. November 2012)

Ein John Deere Gemüsehobel. Vom Helm her allerdings eher ein Lotus.

Drossiger CX von 2009


----------



## Qia (21. November 2012)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> So, nun auch mal wieder mein MT nach dem Vermutlich letzten Umbau. Es hat sich nun Stück für Stück zu einem All-Mountain gewandelt. Und ich muss sagen diese Tuning Umlenkhebel sind ein Absoluter Gewinn fürs Fahrwerk. Einfach ein Traum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hammer!


----------



## hhninja81 (24. November 2012)

Mein Hamburg lieb´ich sehr...! Und das Bike auch


----------



## messias (25. November 2012)

Hab meiner Freundin mal ein Radl für den Einstieg ins Biken aufgebaut. Hoffentlich fruchtet's 



Gabelschaft  und Züge werden gekürzt, wenn sie die richtige Höhe gefunden hat. Sattel nach Probestitzen. Pedale, wenn sie sich zwischen Clickies und Plattform entschieden hat. Die Aufkleber von den Felgen will ich auch noch runter machen.
Ansonsten bin ich begeistert vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis der 2013er Deore. Fast alle Features von der XT, Top-Funktion, nur etwas schwerer halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fregger87 (27. November 2012)

hier mein drössi "green hornet" 
mein erstes fully überhaupt und dann auch noch das erste rad wo ich komplett aufgebaut habe. bin schon leicht stolz  leider ist der rahmen größer ausgefallen als gedacht. aber soweit bin ich zufrieden 
hoffe es kann sich sehen lassen


----------



## Rokop (28. November 2012)

Sieht nett aus aber der Sattel steht mit der Nase zu hoch. Leg mal die Wasserwaage drauf!


----------



## fregger87 (28. November 2012)

kannst lachen, aber bei meinem radon hab ich die gleiche sattelposition 
finde sie persönlich für mich sehr angenehm ;-)


----------



## Kyron (9. Dezember 2012)

Mein altes Bike erstrahlt nun im giftigen Grün dank neuen H-SL Rahmen. 






Edit: Jetzt mit neuer X11 Kurbelgarnitur von Aerozine


----------



## Felge31 (14. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Zusammen, 

hat denn jemand schon eines von den ganz Neuen geordert? 
Falls ja, welches? 

Viele Grüße 
Felge31


----------



## bravoman (13. Januar 2013)

darf ich vorstellen!!!

Der wahrscheinlich erste Nabendynamo-Fully der Welt. 

Bin heute Abend das erste Mal gefahren; die Schaltung muss noch etwas   optimiert bzw. die Bremsleitunge gekürzt werden. Ansonsten bin ich   absolut zufrieden.










Rahmen: Drössiger CR 10.0 (Rahmenhöhe 21'')
Dämpfer: Suntour Epicon LORP 90mm
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Comp, schwarz 31,6mm
Gabel: Manitou R7 Pro Absolute+ 100mm
Kurbel: Shimano XT FC-M780, Kurbelarmlänge 180mm, Abstufung 3-fach (24-32-42), Kettenlinie 50mm
Pedale: 0-8-15 Pedale
Innenlager: Hollowtech II, SM-BB70
Umwerfer: Shimano XT FD-M 770, 10-fach, topswing, silber
Kette: Shimano XTR CN-7701
Kettenschloss: KMC Missing Link, silber, 9-fach
Kassette: Shimano XT CS-M770, 9fach, Zähnezahl 11-32
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT RD-M771 GS
Felgen: Mavic XM319 Disc, Schwarz
Reifen: Schwalbe Table Top Timo Pritzel Series 26x2,25
Vorderradnabe: Nabendynamo DH3D35, 6-Loch Disc, schwarz, 36loch
Hinterradnabe: Shimano Deore, 6-Loch Disc, schwarz, 36loch
Bremshebel: Shimano BL-M505
Bremssattel: Shimano BR-M446
Vordere Bremsscheibe: Tektro TRP Auriga Comp Wave Design 203mm 
Hintere Bremsscheibe: Tektro TRP Auriga Comp Wave Design 180mm
Lenker: X-Tasy, Rise 70mm, Klemmung 31,8mm, Lenkerbreite 700mm, Backsweep 12°, schwarz matt, aluminium
Vorbau: Ritchey Comp 80mm
Lenkergriffe: Giant
Schalthebel: Shimano XT Rapidfire Plus SL-M 770
Frontleuchte: Axa Pico30-T Steady Switch
Rückleuchte: Busch - Müller Toplight Mini Plus LED

Gewicht: 14Kg


----------



## darkandy9929 (14. Januar 2013)

Hier ist mal wieder was neues von Mir






ist noch nicht ganz fertig


----------



## Felge31 (17. Januar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich weiß, es ist noch kein Komplettfoto. Aber das folgt. Aber das hier wird meins. Und zwar mein erstes MTB. Und das mit Mitte 30. Ich freu mich...

Grüße Felge31.


----------



## Qia (17. Januar 2013)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> Hier ist mal wieder was neues von Mir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Mach fertig, mach fertig....das schreit ja schon nach Auslauf!


----------



## darkandy9929 (17. Januar 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Mach fertig, mach fertig....das schreit ja schon nach Auslauf!


 

ja ich beeile mich es kommen nur neue schrauben rein da ich vor kurzen erst probleme hatte mit schrauben werde ich alle durch nicht rostene schrauben ersetzen die auch farbig sind, eine Kettenführung kommt auch dran, für vorne brauch ich nur ein kettenblatt.Ein neues Innenlager muss ich mir leider auch kaufen, da ich bemerkt habe das die dichtungscheibe weg ist von lager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scapin (21. Januar 2013)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> Hier ist mal wieder was neues von Mir
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Macht schon ordentlich was her. Gefällt . 

Hier mal mein Drössiger HT für den Winter, für die Tochter falls erforderlich und zum täglichen hin und her. 





Leicht, günstig, super zu fahren und leider leicht verbeult


----------



## darkandy9929 (21. Januar 2013)

hier mal wieder was alktuelles


----------



## Qia (29. Januar 2013)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> hier mal wieder was alktuelles



Macht einen schönen Eindruck, nut das Drössigerlogo fällt zumindest auf dem Foto etwas aus dem Rahmen. Kannst ja mal bei Drössiger anfragen, ob die was passendes haben.


----------



## Felge31 (21. Februar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, 

hat noch keiner eines der neuen Drössiger-Modelle? Ich hab meines jetzt. 
Werde demnächst mal ein paar Bilder posten.. hehe... 

Das Schlimmste: Ich bin noch nicht gefahren. 

Grüße, 
Felge31


----------



## darkandy9929 (21. Februar 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Macht einen schönen Eindruck, nut das Drössigerlogo fällt zumindest auf dem Foto etwas aus dem Rahmen. Kannst ja mal bei Drössiger anfragen, ob die was passendes haben.


 

naja ich fiinds eigentlich so passend wenn ich endlich jemand find der meine federgabel noch passend fabrlich dekor machen würde würde es schon gut passen.


----------



## Qia (21. Februar 2013)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> naja ich fiinds eigentlich so passend wenn ich endlich jemand find der meine federgabel noch passend fabrlich dekor machen würde würde es schon gut passen.



Frag mal bei einer Folierfirma an. Wenn Du ein wenig mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm arbeiten kannst, kannst Du denen die Form des Dekors vorgeben.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## darkandy9929 (21. Februar 2013)

naja ich habe schon erfahrung mit Fotobearbeitung! Aber mir fehlt die Fox Grunddatei um daraus was zu machen.


----------



## Stralsundbulli (27. Februar 2013)

@Felge 31 hab ein 2013 Drössiger selbst aufgebaut, allerdings ein RR. Wer möchte trotzdem Fotos sehen?

LG


----------



## darkandy9929 (27. Februar 2013)

Immerher damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felge31 (27. Februar 2013)

Das ist meins. Ich weiß. Ein absolut unscharfes schlechtes Foto. Aber stolz wie Oskar bin ich. Mein erstes Mountainbike und ich bin trotdzem noch keinen Meter gefahren. Wollte es nicht sofort durch den Schnee jagen...


----------



## darkandy9929 (27. Februar 2013)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Felge31 (27. Februar 2013)

Wow. Danke. Ist natürlich nicht selbst gebaut oder ähnliches. Sondern so gekauft.


----------



## darkandy9929 (27. Februar 2013)

So sieht mein derzeit aus! 

Selber bauen muss man ja nicht imm


----------



## Felge31 (27. Februar 2013)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> So sieht mein derzeit aus!
> 
> Selber bauen muss man ja nicht imm



Ich bin ja - wie bereits erwähnt - noch absoluter Neuling auf dem Gebiet. Aber das sieht super aus würde ich sagen. Ich hoffe, es ist richtig, wenn ich schreibe, dass es schlicht ist und gerade das gefällt.


----------



## Stralsundbulli (28. Februar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stralsundbulli (28. Februar 2013)




----------



## Eifelscout (28. Februar 2013)

Hier ein optimiertes Drössiger Team Edition von 2011 mit schlanken 8850 Gramm


----------



## adirem (28. Februar 2013)

Stralsundbulli schrieb:


>



Gefällt!

Falls noch jemand gerne ein Drössiger aufbauen möchte - schaut mal meine Bikemarkt Anzeige an


----------



## Keepiru (7. April 2013)

Die finale Ausbaustufe. 9.5kg.... Bin SEHR zufrieden mit dem Setup.


----------



## darkandy9929 (7. April 2013)

das hört sich gut an Keepiru was haste den alles verbaut.


----------



## BigVolker (8. April 2013)

hier ist eine andere Interpretation des HTA














- Drössiger HT 08 'Limited' in 19,5"
- Acros Ai 22 Steuersatz
- North Shore Billet Schaltauge und Adapter
- Magura Durin Race '10
- Easton XC One mit Sram PG990 Kassette
- FRM DBR 250 mit Windcutter-Scheiben
- Sram X9 Umwerfer, Schaltwerk und Schalthebel, XT Kette
- Stylo Kurbel mit TA Blättern
- Reset GXP Innenlager
- Blackspire Sub4 Pedale
- Syntace F99, 90 mm
- Syntace Duraflite 2014
- Syntace P6 7075 Alu, 420 mm
- Fizik Tundra 2 Sattel (olles Manganese Gestell)
- Hope Sattelklemme

Known Issues:
Bremsleitungen / Schalthüllen zu lang
Farbtöne passen nicht 100%ig


----------



## darkandy9929 (8. April 2013)

passt ;9 weisse federgabel mit schwarzes und roten anbautteilen passt auch gut. hab mir extra  schwarze ergattert und dazu rot


----------



## Keepiru (8. April 2013)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> das hört sich gut an Keepiru was haste den alles verbaut.



Schaltgruppe: X0-9Fach, 990-Kassette + Kette, Gripshifts
Bremsen: Avid XX, Scheiben Magura Storm SL
Kurbel: Aerozine X12 32/22, Aerozine Innenlager
Ritchey Biomaxx WCS-Sattel
KCNC Ti-Lite Sattelstütze
Vorbau: Sixpack SAM SL mit Titanschrauben
Lenker: Sixpack SAM Carbon
Laufradsatz: Novatec SL, DT Revolution, AlexRims Scandium, Alunippel, Aerozine TI-2 Schnellspanner
Reifen: Conti MountainKing Supersonic, Michelin Latex-Schläuche
Pedale: Syncros Traverse
Gabel: SR Suntour Axon SF11
Titanschrauben an allen möglichen Stellen


----------



## darkandy9929 (8. April 2013)

das hört sich gut an hab jetzt 9,8 

mfg muss mal auflisten bei mir


----------



## bernd e (9. Juli 2013)

Mein neuestes Pferd im Stall:




Leicht modifiziert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_Se (14. Juli 2013)

Auch bei mir leichte modifikationen......
Die Leitungsführung war mir schon immer ein Graus


----------



## IGGY (14. Juli 2013)




----------



## BICYCLUS-Rider (15. Juli 2013)

Hier mal mein neues Gefährt, aufgenommen auf dem Slickrock-Trail in Moab, UT:


----------



## Rudi-Egmating (24. Juli 2013)

Hier das meine! Individueller Aufbau mit Drössiger-Rahmen von der Bike Base Schliersee. 

P.S. Wie bekomme ich große Fotos hier rein? Danke!


----------



## EbSe85 (5. August 2013)

Hier mal mein XRA 3.2

Hat jemand mit XRA Erfahrung mit der verbauten Fox 26 Talas Evolution? Ich hab das Gefühl dass Sie sehr schlecht anspricht und im Descend Mode taucht sie mir öfters weg, sprich ist iwie zu weich. Sag passt aber...


----------



## Qia (5. August 2013)

BICYCLUS-Rider schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues Gefährt, aufgenommen auf dem Slickrock-Trail in Moab, UT:



 Schaut gut aus!


----------



## Qia (5. August 2013)

seba2904 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein XRA 3.2
> 
> Hat jemand mit XRA Erfahrung mit der verbauten Fox 26 Talas Evolution? Ich hab das Gefühl dass Sie sehr schlecht anspricht und im Descend Mode taucht sie mir öfters weg, sprich ist iwie zu weich. Sag passt aber...



Die Gabel musst Du sicherlich einige Kilometer (100 bis 200) einfahren, bevor die Funktion letztlich beurteilbar ist. Vor allem sollte sie gefordert werden.

Was Du aber auf jeden Fall tun kannst ist: Das Bike auf den Kopf stellen, die Luft aus der Gabel lassen, die unteren Verschraubungen von Stand und Tauchrohren soweit lösen, dass Luft austreten kann.

Dann die Gabel auf 50% zusammenschieben, die Schrauben wieder anziehen und die Gabel wieder aufpumpen.

Manchmal, bei wirklich guten Dichtungen, macht die Luft in den Standrohren die Gabel bockig. Auf diese Weise kann man zumindest diesen Effekt verringern und dann kann es sein, dass Du schon einen völlig anderen Druck fahren musst.


----------



## fatcartman (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, 

ich weiß das gehört hier nicht rein.
Aber vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, ich denke hier wird am ehesten mal mitgelesen. 
Wie hier (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=652980) geschrieben, will ich mir über den Winter ein Fully aufbauen. Rahmen wäre der Drössiger XC. 
Ich bin allerdings bei der richtigen Rahmengröße unsicher. 
Meine Schrittlänge beträgt ca. 82 cm, der Oberkörper ca. 80 cm. 

Ich schwanke nun zwischen 17 und 19 Zoll. 
Welche Größe empfehlt ihr für einen Tourenbiker? 

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## fatcartman (7. Oktober 2013)

fatcartman schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich schwanke nun zwischen 17 und 19 Zoll.
> Welche Größe empfehlt ihr für einen Tourenbiker?
> ...


Hatte parallel auch Drössiger angeschrieben. Antwort kam fast postwendend.  
Sie empfehlen mir einen 19 Zoll-Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (9. Oktober 2013)




----------



## godzilla71 (12. Oktober 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1489992?in=user


Drössi XRA 3.3 in schwefelgelb (matt) mit blauem Dekor und orangenen Elox-Teilen. Vorbau Crank Brothers Iodine 2, Pedale Crank Brothers Mallet, Kettenführung Bionicon und vernünftige Maxxis Schlappen - fääddisch!


----------



## darkandy9929 (12. Oktober 2013)

godzilla71 schrieb:


> Drössi XRA 3.3 in schwefelgelb (matt) mit blauem Dekor und orangenen Elox-Teilen. Vorbau Crank Brothers Iodine 2, Pedale Crank Brothers Mallet, Kettenführung Bionicon und vernünftige Maxxis Schlappen - fääddisch!


 

Bild link geht leider nicht


----------



## darkandy9929 (12. Oktober 2013)

meine Sammlung


----------



## godzilla71 (12. Oktober 2013)

jetzt schon !!


----------



## sven1977 (18. Oktober 2013)

godzilla71 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1489992?in=user
> 
> 
> Drössi XRA 3.3 in schwefelgelb (matt) mit blauem Dekor und orangenen Elox-Teilen. Vorbau Crank Brothers Iodine 2, Pedale Crank Brothers Mallet, Kettenführung Bionicon und vernünftige Maxxis Schlappen - fääddisch!



Schönes Teil, auch wenn die Farbe nicht so ganz meinen Geschmack trifft. Aber ansonsten 

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pruus (27. Oktober 2013)

Heute aufgebaut. Nur kurz probegefahren. Fühlt sich aber gut an. Den Rahmen haben sie mir bei D so auf meinen Entwurf beschichtet. Cool. Der Sattel ist auch noch von D, alles andere lag bei mir rumm.


----------



## ratonero (30. November 2013)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier im Forum und möchte euch mein Drössiger SL vorstellen.
Es ist ein sog. Second Hand bike.
Da ich bisher nur RR gefahren bin.
Jetzt möchte ich die Schlechtwetter-Zeit mit dem MTB nutzen und evtl CTF's fahren.
Was sollte ich an dem MTB verändern/verbessern?

Vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge und Kommentare.

Gruß Hans


----------



## slowbeat (4. Dezember 2013)

ratonero schrieb:


> Was sollte ich an dem MTB verändern/verbessern?



mach es einfach dreckig und nutz es für den zweck für den es gebaut wurde.
ist schon prima so wie es ist.


----------



## gscholz (23. Dezember 2013)

Mein H-29Lite für den täglichen Weg zur Arbeit (10,7 kg an der Hängewaage):


----------



## sven1977 (25. Dezember 2013)

So, jetzt ist es endlich fertig!!!
Heute hat meine bessere Hälfte ihren Ehrentag und zur Feier der Tages habe ich ihr ihr neues Gefährt überreicht.
Gewicht liegt leider etwas über dem Ziel von 11kg, aber 11,5kg sind auch nicht so schlecht...
Gefreut hat sie sich so oder so... 



Weitere Detailfotos in meinem Album.

Frohes Fest euch allen noch.

Gruß Sven


----------



## fregger87 (1. Januar 2014)

Echt Schade das Drössiger nicht so wirklich Wahrgenommen wird -.-
Guter deutscher Hersteller, 2 Rahmen gehabt und nie Probleme.
Klar, ist das kein vergleich zu Rotwild oder Nicolai. Trotzdem bin ich froh über meinen Customaufbau


----------



## fregger87 (1. Januar 2014)

sven1977 schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist es endlich fertig!!!
> Heute hat meine bessere Hälfte ihren Ehrentag und zur Feier der Tages habe ich ihr ihr neues Gefährt überreicht.
> Gewicht liegt leider etwas über dem Ziel von 11kg, aber 11,5kg sind auch nicht so schlecht...
> Gefreut hat sie sich so oder so...
> ...



Haste eine Teileliste? Ich komme bei mir auf fast 3 Kilo mehr :-(
Demnächst kommen noch neue Laufräder mit weniger Gewicht.
Gruß Chris


----------



## Kerosin0815 (2. Januar 2014)

> Guter deutscher Hersteller



Wo ?
Geschweißt in Taiwan etc.Wie so viele andere auch.
Was ja nicht das schlechteste ist.


----------



## duc-mo (3. Januar 2014)

Hat schon jemand ein Drössiger XRA29 im Stall stehen?


----------



## fregger87 (4. Januar 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Wo ?
> Geschweißt in Taiwan etc.Wie so viele andere auch.
> Was ja nicht das schlechteste ist.


Trotzdem ein deutscher Hersteller ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven1977 (5. Januar 2014)

fregger87 schrieb:


> Haste eine Teileliste? Ich komme bei mir auf fast 3 Kilo mehr :-(
> Demnächst kommen noch neue Laufräder mit weniger Gewicht.
> Gruß Chris



Servus,

mache ich die Tage mal fertig.

Gruß Sven

By the way: Frohes neues Jahr 2014!


----------



## Normansbike (8. Januar 2014)

Drössiger XM 1.1 120 mm fully. Baue für einen Freund ein neues Bike auf, jedoch bekomme ich keine Drehmomente was den Hinterbau angeht. 2 Hinterbauschrauben sind schon lose. Kann mir von euch jemand helfen?


----------



## Thy (9. Januar 2014)

MoinMoin,

ich bin am überlegen mir um einen Drössiger Hardail - Rahmen ein neues Stadtrad aufzubauen. Ich wollte daher fragen, ob mir jemand ein Bild von einem 29er Hardtail in Rahmengröße 22,5 oder die nächst kleiner posten könnte bzw. mir sagen könnte wo ich eines finde.

herzlichen Dank


----------



## Normansbike (9. Januar 2014)

Bikebude 24
Da haben wir seins her!


----------



## fregger87 (10. Januar 2014)

Habe meinen auch daher. Gute schnelle Lieferung!


----------



## fregger87 (14. Januar 2014)

Erste Fotosession ;-)


----------



## Normansbike (14. Januar 2014)

Als alles begann.  Fortsetzung folgt.


----------



## Attitude Team (15. Januar 2014)




----------



## bernd e (16. Januar 2014)

Um welche Fully-Rahmen handelt es sich bei den beiden zuvor (Modell, RH, LRS-Größe)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.R. (17. Januar 2014)

Kann man mal Infos über das Hardtail lesen........Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken. Schon gefahren?


----------



## Attitude Team (18. Januar 2014)

H.R. schrieb:


> Kann man mal Infos über das Hardtail lesen........Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken. Schon gefahren?


Was möchtest Du denn wissen ??

Das Bild zeigt noch den Originalzustand. Hab jetzt einen -17 Vorbau verbaut, die Kurbel mit einem Powermeter getauscht und auf Tubeless umgerüstet. Gestern die erste kleine Runde gedreht, fährt sich wirklich sehr sehr schön !! Sehr wendig und spritzig, gleichzeitig aber auch sehr stabil...29´er eben


----------



## H.R. (18. Januar 2014)

Welche Rahmenhöhe ist das denn bzw wie groß bist Du? 
Ich will nicht soviel basteln.....nur Griffe Sattel und los. 
Kannst mit ja bitte mal eine pn. schicken was bezahlt hast dann weiß ich ob ich gut gefeilscht habe. Danke
Warum hast den Vorbau getauscht? Gibt es schon Bilder vom Update?
Danke Dir


----------



## fregger87 (20. Januar 2014)

bernd e schrieb:


> Um welche Fully-Rahmen handelt es sich bei den beiden zuvor (Modell, RH, LRS-Größe)?


Um nen Drössi MT bekommste für wenig Geld!


----------



## bernd e (20. Januar 2014)

Ah, danke, gibt es aber nicht als 29er


----------



## fregger87 (20. Januar 2014)

Nope, musste auf das xra Rahmen gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (22. Januar 2014)

fregger87 schrieb:


> Nope, musste auf das xra Rahmen gehen.


Stimmt, hat da wer schon eins und kann Erfahrungen posten!?


----------



## branderstier (17. Februar 2014)

Hi Leuts,

verkaufe schweren Herzens mein Drössiger MT.
Customaufbau 2011, schwarz matt, ungelabelt, Reba 120mm, Rock Shox Monarch mit Qia Tuning Hebeln, Reverb Modell 2013, Magura Luise,  Mavic-Laufräder mit DT Swiss Naben, Reifen Fat Albert schlauchlos, Spezi-Lenker mit kurzem Vorbau.
Neuer Service mit Bremsbelägen, Kette u. Kassette. Reifen und Kurbelblätter fast neu.
Geht auf Trails super. Ist leider mein Drittbike und die Garage wird zu klein. Bei Interresse und akzeptablem Angebot werde ich es zu einem sehr guten Preis abgeben. Wenn gewünscht Bilder.
Grüße Peter


----------



## Wallwurz (27. Februar 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand ein Drössiger XRA29 im Stall stehen?



Wird mich auch sehr interessieren.


----------



## Koonak (27. Februar 2014)

Mein Bike


----------



## duc-mo (27. Februar 2014)

Was ist das für ne Rahmengröße beim XMA29?
Sieht das blau in natura auch so "flau" aus? Das Signalblau auf der Drössiger Site sieht wesentlich "knalliger" aus...


----------



## Koonak (28. Februar 2014)

Ich hab 21 Zoll und das ist Signalblau in Matt. Ich denke das auf der Drössigerseite wird die Glanzfarbe sein.Aber ganz genau weiss ich nicht.....Aber ich denke auch das ,das Tageslicht auch einiges ausmacht.


----------



## Wallwurz (28. Februar 2014)

Danke erstmal für dein Bild. Hab aber noch ein paar Fragen..vllt kannst du mir bei meiner Entscheidungsfindung behilflich sein.

Der tatsächliche Sitzrohrwinkel sieht ja extrem flach aus. Das beunruhigt mich, weil ich 1,96m groß bin und denke, dass ich zu sehr auf dem Hinterrad fahre. Drössiger schrieb mir, dass es sich um 68° handelt. Jedoch spricht mein Winkelmesser auf Fotos eine andere Sprache. Könntest du bitte mal messen, wie der Winkel nun so ungefähr ist.
Zudem hab ich Bedenken, dass die Stütze nicht richtig arbeitet, bzw. zu schnell verschleißt. Auch die Belastung des Sitzrohrs selber ist ja nicht ohne, auch wenn dort ein Gusset eingeschweißt wurde. Wie ist denn so deine Einschätzung?  Und bitte messe mal die Länge Oberkante Sattel bis Mitte Tretlager.

Das Steuerrohr ist ja bei so ner Rahmengröße auch sehr kurz geraten. Das kann man zwar noch ausgleichen, aber so wirklich ist dem Designer die Geo nicht gelungen. Trotzdem reizt mich das Bike sehr, weils viel von dem hat, was mir wichtig ist. Favoritisiere allerdings das XRA 29 21".

Ach..wie groß und schwer bist du? Fahreindrücke? Steif genug?

Also wenns keine Mühen macht..besten Dank dafür.


----------



## Koonak (28. Februar 2014)

Hab 2 Touren damit gemacht von 39km und 40 km.Gelände und feste Wege.(Schotter und Waldwege) .Finde finde es rollt gegenüber dem 26 Zoll ,einfach nur geil.Es macht Spass damit zufahren und auch im Gelände finde ich es zumindest ,ist das Fahrwerk echt top.Und man hat zu jedem Zeitpunkt die Kontrolle übers Bike. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Das sind meine ersten eindrücke
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich bin 1,88 m gross und wiege leider 98kg...Was die Dämpfer angeht , kann man den mittleren auf soft , mittel und Hart einstellen.Natürlich sollten er ein wenig mehr Luftdruck bekommen (nicht wie Hersteller vorgibt).Die Bedienung ist leicht und unkompliziert.Die Reba vorne kann über den Lenker gelockt und unlockt werden.An die Variostütze haben ich mich noch nicht gewöhnt bzw noch nicht gebraucht.Umstellung halt  Kleiner Tip von mir : Nur den Sattel ändern ,den der originale von Drössiger ist steinhart  Und ihn etwas nach vorne schieben.Dann sitz man echt super bequem und es macht richtig Spass zufahren.

Gruss euer Koonak

Ps:
Ich werde das nachher mal Messen.Und mach noch ein paar Fotos


----------



## Koonak (28. Februar 2014)

+/- 84cm müsste das sein


----------



## Wallwurz (28. Februar 2014)

Yo dank dir für deine Antwort.  Ich brauch 87cm, kommt sie also nochmal 3 mehr raus. Und was sagt der Winkel? Hast du da mal gekuckt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koonak (28. Februar 2014)

Ka wie ich den Winkel messen soll ;(


http://www.droessiger.de/project/xma29-3/

hier mal ein Link zu meinem Bike


----------



## Wallwurz (4. März 2014)

Einfach mal n Geodreieck nehmen, waagerecht halten und das Sattelrohr in den Nullpunkt legen. Ablesen..fertig. Mich interessiert der Winkel oberhalb vom Knick.


----------



## bernd e (6. März 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Was ist das für ne Rahmengröße beim XMA29?
> Sieht das blau in natura auch so "flau" aus? Das Signalblau auf der Drössiger Site sieht wesentlich "knalliger" aus...


 
Ich habe gestern meinen 29er HT-Rahmen in Signalblau glanz bekommen. Wenn es aufgebaut ist, stell ich ein bild ein.
Mit den Farben am Rechner ist das immer ein Problem und sehr von Grafikarte, Frabeinstellung und Monitor abhängig. Wenn du dann noch ein Foto vergleichst, kommen Lichtverhältnisse und Foto (Einstelungen) dazu.

Wen jemand das Gewicht eines H-29lite Rahmen (z.B. vom TNA3 bzw. 4) interessiert. Meiner gepulvert ohne Aufkleber in 17" wiegt glatte 1800 Gramm.


----------



## TedStryker71 (10. März 2014)

Am Freitag abgeholt, am Wochenende zwei Touren gemacht. Stellen gefahren die ich bisher mit meinem 26er Stumpjumper nie fahren konnte, 29er hat sich für mich gelohnt. Fett, alles platt bügeln - macht das Laune!


----------



## Koonak (10. März 2014)

Viel Glück damit  Hast du keine Variostütze ? Solltest du echt überdenken


----------



## TedStryker71 (11. März 2014)

Hi,
doch das ist eine RockShox, der Zug ist innen verlegt im Sitzrohr, kein Kabelgeschwobel außen. Das Rad macht echt fett Spaß, einzig das Gesamtgewicht könnte einen wenig besser sein aber wenn man selber 90KG wiegt macht das den Kohl auch nicht fett.


----------



## bernd e (11. März 2014)

Welche Rahmengr. ist das?
Hattest du schon mal eine 0,7l Flasche drin und geht sich das aus?


----------



## Wallwurz (11. März 2014)

Schicke Hütte! Und ja..welche Größe fährst du? Bei 90kg wirst du ja auch nicht recht klein sein. Wie siehst du die Wertigkeit vom Sitzrohr? Zwecks Dauerhaltbarkeit der Verschweißung. Funzt die Stütze noch bei dem flachem Winkel?
Und kannst du mir bitte mal den konkreten Sitzrohrwinkel messen?


----------



## TedStryker71 (12. März 2014)

Das ist 21 Zoll mit nem 60er-Vorbau. ich bin 1,94 und das passt ganz gut, ich mag es zur Fahrsicherheit lieber etwas kompakter und gerade beim 29er wo ich bei einigen Rädern das Gefühl hatte "über" dem Rad zu sitzen fühle ich mich hier sicher und wohl.
Trinkfalsche ist ein echter Haken, 0,70er ist eng, hatte ich drin - aber das hakt dann evtl. auch beim rausziehen beim fahren. Habe mir jetzt zum Test noch eine 0,60er bestellt. 
Fauerhaltbarkeit kann ich noch nix sagen, der Rahmen sieht sehr solide aus, wiegt ja leider auch was mehr als bei manchem anderen Rad - aber was solls. Sorry ich habe nix womit ich den Winkel messen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wallwurz (13. März 2014)

Geodreieck! haste sicher irgendwo. Muss ja nich exakt sein, aber so halbwegs wär schon dufte.


----------



## bernd e (15. März 2014)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem neuen Drössiger HTA3 bzw. 4 Rahmen in S und Signalblau glänzend und den Teilen von meinem Ex-26er bzw. Ex-29er.
Rahmengewicht glatte 1800 Gramm.





EDIT:
Was mir jetzt noch aufgefallen ist: Die Bohrungen für den Flaschenhalter am Unterrohr sind sehr weit oben angebracht. Dadurch ist unnötig viel Platz zwischen einer hinteren Flasche und der vorderen. Mit einer 0,7er Flasche am Unterrohr wird es da schon recht eng. Evtl. werde ich das eine Tieferlegung basteln.


----------



## Wallwurz (19. März 2014)

@TedStryker71 
Wie fährt sich denn nu das Muli bergan? Bzgl. Treteffizienz durch den flachen Sitzrohrwinkel (Tritt von hinten?). Und kommts vorne schnell hoch am Hang? Die Kettenstrebe ist ja sehr kurz.


----------



## TedStryker71 (26. März 2014)

@Wallwutz - bergauf, vor allem wenn es steil/technisch wird ist definitiv nicht die Paradedisziplin des Bikes, da kam ich mit meinem Stumpjumper besser rauf, muss jetzt teils mal absteigen. Mal sehen ich feile da noch an der optimalen Technik und am nötigen Schmalz im Bein. Allerdings walzt es bergab alles dermaßen platt das ich den bergauf Malus gerne billigend in Kauf nehme. Runter kann ich Sachen fahren die ich mich vorher nie getraut habe oder aussteigen musste, sehr GEIL! Und dadurch ist der Fun-Level deutlich höher.


----------



## Koonak (26. März 2014)

Also mir macht das Bike tierisch spass  Und ich liebe die Marke Drössiger  Made in Germany


----------



## mountydb (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

Kurze Frage: 
Ich bin bisher ein Giant Reign X1 gefahren, eben auch auf Touren mit ca 500-1000hm max. (Ich wurde unfreiwillig zwangsenteignet, daher muss ein neues Bike her)
Wie fährt sich denn das XRA29 bergauf? Der sehr flache Sitzwinkel vom Reign X war manchmal schon eher mühsam...hat von euch ev. einen Vergleich.
Irgendwie fasziniert mich das Bike und die 29 Zoll.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TedStryker71 (9. Mai 2014)

@
*mountydb - habe ich doch oben geschrieben - lies einfach mal*


----------



## mountydb (9. Mai 2014)

@TedStryker71 

Danke, ich habe es aufmerksam gelesen. Dein Bericht bestärkt mich ja umso mehr. Hab mir nur eben gedacht es ist schon noch ein netter Unterschied zwischen dem Stumpjumper und einem Reign X mit 180-140/175mm und dem ordentlichen Gewicht. Mich verunsichern ja nur ein wenig die Testberichte im Netz. Es heisst ja immer der Uphill sei nicht so die Disziplin, nur im Vergleich zu was? Ich bin Prinzipiell mit dem Reign X auch überall hingefahren. Nur möchte ich es mir ein wenig leichter machen. Das Gewicht schockt mich recht wenig denn das Giant in L hatte gesamt bei mir dann 15,6 kg Schlimmer kann das XRA fast nicht sein ;-) Wäre die Rahmengröße 21" für mich mit 1,89 zu groß? SL 88cm.
Wenn ich dich richtig versteh kann ich aber nichts falsch machen 

Danke


----------



## Wallwurz (15. Mai 2014)

Also ich bin weg von Drössiger! Nachdem ich ein Antwortschreiben vom Chefdesigner erhalten hatte, indem zweifelsfrei "erklärt" wurde, dass das mit der SL von 95 wunderbar funktioniert und das all meine Bedenken bzgl. flachem Sitzrohr unbegründet wären und dass man dies herrlich mit der Sattelverschiebung ausgleich kann und das der Winkel tatsächlich "nur" 68° flach ist (auf allen Fotos wars mit Winkelmesser bedeutend weniger), hatte ich also den Schritt zur Bestellung bei einem Laden gewagt. Natürlich hatte ich angemerkt, dass ich die 435er Stütze von KS brauch. Doch zwei Tage später kam ne Mail vom Verkäufer: Drössiger verbaut ausschließlich die 385er! Alles was länger wird, wirkt sich negativ auf die Geo aus und sie raten mir damit vom Kauf ab!

Daumen hoch für Drössiger - für eure grandiose Konstruktion und eure herausragende Kommunikation!


----------



## duc-mo (15. Mai 2014)

Und du meinst der "Verkäufer" hat mehr Ahnung von einem Bike als der "Chefdesigner"?


----------



## dennis.haag (19. Mai 2014)

XRA 650b Enduro 2
konnte es am Samstag abholen


----------



## mountydb (19. Mai 2014)

Gratuliere  

Darf ich fragen wielange


----------



## mountydb (19. Mai 2014)

Gratuliere   In der Farbe sieht es echt Top aus.

Darf ich fragen wie lange die Lieferzeit war? Habe heute mein XRA29 bestellt. Jetzt kommt das harte warten...


----------



## dennis.haag (19. Mai 2014)

Bei mir hat es ein lokaler Händler vor Ort bestellt. Er musste sich dafür erst bei Drössiger als Händler anmelden. Die Lieferzeit hat 3-4 Wochen gedauert, das finde ich angemessen. Aber hauptsache es kam noch vor dem Pfingsturlaub . Die Farbe ist das Pure Chocolate metallic in Matt.


----------



## mfux (20. Mai 2014)

Wenn nicht wieder irgendeine Komponente nicht lieferbar ist, halten die ihre Liefertermine normalerweise ein... Bei den 2XRA650b von Bekannten fehlte einmal die Gabel, einmal die Steckachse....
Kann mal wer Fotos vom Bowdenzug des Schaltwerks machen, dort wo er an der Kettenstrebe befestigt ist? Die Halterung ist wohl nicht so ideal gestaltet. Steht so weit weg, das man hängenbleibt. 
Muss mal schauen das ich die beiden auf'n Bild bekomm!
Mfg


----------



## dennis.haag (20. Mai 2014)

Hier ein paar Details

Schaltwerkzugabstsand:




Umwerfer von oben:




Verlegung am Tretlager:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (20. Mai 2014)

Das erste Bild" Verlegung am Tretlager", da sieht man rechts die Schraube, die die Bremsleitung hält... Diese Schraube gibts an der rechten Kettenstrebe 2x. Und an der hinteren bleibt man mitm Schuh des öfteren hängen...


----------



## mfux (21. Mai 2014)

Sind an einem Rad verkehrt montiert gewesen...
Aufgefallen ist noch, das bei 2Bikes die Reverb-Leitung beschädigt ist. In der Rundung bevor sie im Sattelrohr verschwindet... Nicht gut! Sollten alle mal kontrollieren!


----------



## fregger87 (1. Juni 2014)

Noch ein Drössi Rad in der Sammlung. Habe ich für ne Freundin aufbauen dürfen. Werde demnächst noch ein Foto Outdoor präsentieren ;-)


----------



## Mais (17. Juni 2014)

Steht zwar Vortrieb drauf, ist aber ein Drössiger H-Lite drin. Klassisch 26" - was anderes kommt mir nich auf den Schotter!

Aufbau aus alten und neuen Teilen. Die neue Alivio-Kurbel ist ein träumchen. Sowohl optisch, qualitativ als auch funktionell - preislich sowieso.


----------



## mountydb (8. Juli 2014)

Mich würde interessieren wielange ihr auf eure XRAs warten musstet. Ich habe am 19.5 bestellt und bis heute leider kein Bike und auch keinen Liefertermin bekommen.

Danke

LG Dieter


----------



## Hobb (14. Juli 2014)

sorry, kleines Malheur.


----------



## H.R. (20. Juli 2014)

Mal was schnelles.......


----------



## duc-mo (23. August 2014)

Inzwischen gibts hier ja schon ein paar XRA und mir brennen ein paar Fragen auf der Seele...
Wie siehts bei eurem 29er XRA mit der Reifenfreiheit aus? Was paßt rein und was nicht?
Im Test wurde der wenig steife Hinterbau bemängelt, wie seht ihr das?
Wie kommt ihr mit dem Sitzwinkel bei großem Sattelauszug klar?
Sind weitere Schwachstellen aufgefallen?


----------



## hollowtech2 (25. August 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Inzwischen gibts hier ja schon ein paar XRA und mir brennen ein paar Fragen auf der Seele...
> Wie siehts bei eurem 29er XRA mit der Reifenfreiheit aus? Was paßt rein und was nicht?
> Im Test wurde der wenig steife Hinterbau bemängelt, wie seht ihr das?
> Wie kommt ihr mit dem Sitzwinkel bei großem Sattelauszug klar?
> Sind weitere Schwachstellen aufgefallen?




Hallo Duc Mo, Im Moment sind wir strukturell nicht in der Lage einen Testride an unserem Standort anzubieten. 
Evtl. wäre ein Besuch bei der Firma Firebike am besten. Dieser hat eine große Auswahl und ist einer unserer erfahrenster Händler. 

Die Reifenfreiheit bei Schwalbe ist 2.35 und bei Conti 2.4. Der Eindruck des Hinterbaus ist immer subjektiv. Ich selbst fahre den Rahmen und kann diesen Eindruck nicht bestätigen. Die Übersetzung hat sicher einen Flex aber niemals ein unangenehmes Gefühl. Im Downhillbereich werden Rahmen sogar bewusst mit Flex konstruiert, um den Fahrkomfort positiv zu beeinflussen.  

Auf Fotos lässt der Sattelzug die Vermutung aufkommen, dass man eine schlechte Fahrposition hätte. Dem ist nicht so. Das solltest du auch auf einer Probefahrt feststellen können. Eine Tesfahrt lohnt in jedem Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zackbum (25. August 2014)

Hallo duc-mo,
dass der hinterbau Flexen soll kann sein, aber wie hollowtech2 bereits geschrieben hat, ist das nicht auffallend. Zwecks Sattelauszug kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen was Hollowtech2 schreibt. Ich bin ca. 180 bei Rahmengröße 19" und sitze Kompakt und Bequem über den Pedalen.Habe eine Reverb mit 125mm und ca. 5 cm ausgezogen.  Lange steile Anstiege von 600+ hm sind trotz des hohen gewichts (aus meiner sicht einziges Manko der XRA reihe) sehr Gut machbar.
Ich hoffe das hilft dir ein wenig 

Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald
Paul


----------



## Bearded_Pete (10. September 2014)

Moin zusammen,

gestern konnte ich mein neues MT mal ausführen, zumindest ohne technische Einschränkungen die auf die Unfähigkeit des Radelbauers zurückzuführen ist


----------



## Zackbum (12. September 2014)

Der Gerät!


----------



## Bearded_Pete (12. September 2014)

nichts zu sehen


----------



## Zackbum (12. September 2014)

Jetzt aber! Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Bearded_Pete (12. September 2014)

Cool, was ist grün und steht im Wald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zackbum (12. September 2014)

Genau  
Den Sattel habe ich intzwischen noch farblich abgestimmt, dann kommt es noch besser


----------



## dennis.haag (12. September 2014)

nice  grün hatte ich mir auch überlegt  bin dann aber bei braun/schwarz gelandet.


----------



## Zackbum (12. September 2014)

Das Braun Schwarz gefällt mir auch sehr 
Grün ist es deshalb geworden, weil es genau so bei meinem Händler im Fenster gestanden ist :, mal ganz davon abgesehen das es Affengeil ist


----------



## ac-aachen (25. November 2014)

Hier mein Gerät


----------



## ac-aachen (25. November 2014)




----------



## ac-aachen (25. November 2014)




----------



## duc-mo (25. November 2014)

Welches Blau ist das? Sieht irgendwie nicht so gut aus...


----------



## ac-aachen (25. November 2014)

Azzuro blau, sieht live super aus


----------



## elkosie (27. November 2014)

Hallo, hier mein neues XMA 29 im Einsatz. Bin bislang 3 mal unterwegs gewesen und sehr zufrieden.


----------



## ac-aachen (18. Januar 2015)

Neue Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (18. Januar 2015)

Der Schriftzug in Gelb und es hätte richtig geknallt!!!


----------



## ac-aachen (19. Januar 2015)

glaube auch


----------



## ratze (20. Januar 2015)

stimmt ^^


----------



## Zackbum (20. Januar 2015)

Kleines Update,
Tubeless, One Up 1x10fach, Griffe etc.


----------



## ac-aachen (20. Januar 2015)

nice


----------



## malutki (23. Januar 2015)

@Zackbum um: hast du da dt 533d Felgen dran? mit welchen Naben fährst Du die?


----------



## dennis.haag (23. Januar 2015)

Ich tippe mal auf Schimano XT.... hab meine hinten mal auf ne DT350 umgespeicht. Bei Gelegenheit gibt es dazu mal ne andere Felge oder das Vorderrad ist dran


----------



## Zackbum (23. Januar 2015)

ne sind SLX Naben mit 533d Felgen. Aus meiner Sicht der einzige Schwachpunkt an dem Rad... wirklich stabil finde ich sie nicht, habe andauernd lockere Speichen, die Leichtesten sind es auch nicht.
Allerdings war die Tubeless montage super einfach und beide auf Anhieb dicht!


----------



## dennis.haag (23. Januar 2015)

Da stimme ich dir voll zu! Musste auch schon nachspannen/-zentrieren. Tubeles mit rimstrip ging bei mir ebenfalls Problemlos, sowohl mit Magic Marry als auch Highroller II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malutki (24. Januar 2015)

Endlich kann ich auch meinen Droessiger zeigen


----------



## ratze (24. Januar 2015)

Nächste Woche kommt dann auch mein neues schickes ,schnuckeliges,zauberhaftes,schönes,grünes XRA1 29 bike ^^


----------



## Zackbum (25. Januar 2015)

grünes XRA 29 kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen  kommt Bombig!


----------



## ratze (31. Januar 2015)

da ist es !!


----------



## Zackbum (31. Januar 2015)

hab ich zu viel Versprochen?


----------



## emilemil (19. Februar 2015)

Mein Radl basierend auf einem Drössiger-Rahmen ist auf dem folgenden Bild zusehen. Bei dem fast vollendeten Rad handelt es sich um ein gefedertes Fitnessrad (90% der Strecke) mit dem evtl auch mal Cyclocross-Strecken befahren werden sollen. Der Rahmen ist deswegen ein Drössiger XC-Rahmen. Diesen Rahmen konnte ich im Netz günstig erwerben.
Da zum großen Teil vorhandene (von anderen Projekten übrig gebliebene) Komponenten verwendet wurden, blieb  der finanzielle Einsatz überschaubar.
Die Federung aus dem Mtb-Bereich wurde deswegen gewählt, damit die Steifigkeiten dem Einsatzzweck angepaßt werden können.
Die Schutzbleche sind speziell für diesen Rahmen modifiziert. Die am Mtb-Rahmen normalerweise nicht vorhandenen Ösen wurden durch die Cat Eye-Schellen nachgerüstet.
Die Schutzbleche (45 mm) sind aus zwei hinteren enstanden und mit am Markt erhältlichen Überlaufstreben ausgerüstet.
Das Radl bringt im abgebildeten Zustand 12,2 [kg] auf die Waage. Es ist kein Rad des Teuro-Leichtbaus, wie es die Eisdielenposer gerne vorstellen , aber auch kein Rad, bei dem nicht ein bißchen auf das Gewicht geachtet wurde. Das Innenlager ist 0815-Shimano und soll mit Sicherheit durch ein leichteres ersetzt werden (dann, wenn die Kettenlinie festgelegt ist). Ob der Lenker so bleibt, ist eine Frage der Erprobung. Auch hier könnte man am Gewicht noch abspecken. Größtes Problem ist derzeit die Bauraum-Freiheit zwischen Kettenblatt und Kettenstrebe. Bei montiertem Chainglider Open (= Kettenführung) ist die Bauraum-Freiheit gleich Null und damit unfahrbar ! Eine zu weit außen liegende Kettenlinie würde die Schaltbarkeit negativ beeinflussen.
Da werde ich die Kettenstrebe mit der von vielen Rahmen bekannten Sicke ausstatten müssen.



Für die Quetschung der Kettenstreben-Sicke werde ich eine Vorrichtung und ein Quetschwerkzeug bauen. Ich geh mal davon aus, daß der Streben-(Rahmen)-Werkstoff Al 7005 ist und die notwendige Umformdehnung (~15%) bereitstellt. Auch über weitere Lösungen (Ausschnitt plus Stegblech einschweißen oder Auschnitt und Stützklotz einkleben) habe ich schon nachgedacht. Die Sicke ist aber Favorit. Auf eine Wärmebehandlung habe ich eigentlichen keinen Bock.
Etwas Support (Ratschläge) von geigneter Stelle wäre wünschenswert. Natürlich übernimmt der Diplom-Ingenieur (= BE) jede Verantwortung über das, was letztlich gemacht wird.

MfG EmilEmil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malutki (19. Februar 2015)

Wow, mal was anderes  ist würde so was nicht aufbauen, aber wenn's denn Zweck erfüllt  viel Spass damit


----------



## illkid (22. Februar 2015)

Schöne Rahmenfarbe


----------



## Zackbum (19. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
mittlerweile haben hier ja einige ein XRA und vermutlich auch schon viele ErFAHRungen damit gemacht und und und....

Ich habe eine Frage:

hat einer unter den XRA Fahrern mal ausprobiert ob man breitere Felgen (innenmaß 25mm+) in Verbindung mit ordentlichen Reifen in den Hinterbau bekommt?
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken einen ZTR Flow oder vllt. sogar Ryde Trace Enduro Laufradsatz anzuschaffen aber mit der Standad Reifen + Felgen Kombi sieht das ja schon sehr knapp aus.

Unterscheidet sich die Reifenfreiheit von XRA Enduro zu XRA 29" im Hinterbau überhaupt? Vielleicht kann jemand von seiten Drössiger mir das ja beantworten...


hollowtech2 schrieb:


> .



Grüße
Zackbum


----------



## malutki (28. März 2015)

Ich habe eine Frage aber wusste nicht genau wo ich Fragen soll. Hoffe das wird kein Problem wenn ich diese hier stelle.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob ein EC44/40 (z.B. Cane Creek oder HOPE) Steuersatz in meinen H29 Lite rahmen passt? Danke im voraus.


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (28. März 2015)

XRA 650b / Feuerrot


----------



## Nordhessen90 (29. März 2015)

mein HTA29 3. Die ersten Ausritte waren sehr geil


----------



## AstramanSI (11. April 2015)

Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> XRA 650b / Feuerrot
> Anhang anzeigen 373211


Passend...unser neues Spritzenhausbierholerrad....hihi....
nein ist mal was neues. 
ich sag nur LaFerrari
Retten Löschen Bergen Schützen und Feiern


----------



## H.R. (17. April 2015)

Ein paar Umbauten später.....endlich eine 9 vorm Komma


----------



## Baby Taxi (18. April 2015)

Hier ein, für mein großen, neu aufgebautes WCR. Zum Teil mit neuen Schriftzügen versehen. Nach Aktuellen Stand 12,4kg, Tendenz fallend


----------



## Bimpi (27. April 2015)

Mein neues XEA29


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bimpi (27. April 2015)




----------



## duc-mo (27. April 2015)

Kann vielleicht an der Perspektive liegen, aber die Proportionen sind eigenartig... Irgendwie zu hoch, kurz und steil für den Federweg... 

Ich würde mir mal genau anschauen, ob du groß/groß im eingefederten Zustand schalten kannst, die Ketten sieht ziemlich kurz aus...


----------



## Bimpi (27. April 2015)

Hast recht,muss ich mal probieren.Wobei, wann fahr ich denn vorne und hinten Groß?


----------



## H.R. (6. Mai 2015)

9,9 Kg (noch) eine wirklich gute CC Feile


----------



## Xeleux (6. Februar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen... Hier ist mal meine neuste Errungenschaft








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ratze (6. Februar 2016)

Saison 2016 kann kommen ......geiles bike !


----------



## saturno (11. Februar 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Kann vielleicht an der Perspektive liegen, aber die Proportionen sind eigenartig... Irgendwie zu hoch, kurz und steil für den Federweg...
> 
> Ich würde mir mal genau anschauen, ob du groß/groß im eingefederten Zustand schalten kannst, die Ketten sieht ziemlich kurz aus...




optische täuschung, das liegt an der c-guide...........


und bimpi, mach mal die hässlichen orangefarbenen fähnchen an den scheiben weg. war der händler wohl zu faul für


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (6. März 2016)

hier mal mein Drössiger XMA 29


----------



## Garbage81 (7. März 2016)

So hier jetzt auch mal mein H-Sl, fährt sich 1a, momentan mit Winter/Matsch Bereifung. Bin nur noch auf der Suche nach einer gebrauchten Rock Shox Reba 100mm Solo Air oder Dual wäre egal, 1 1/8" Steuerrohr mit einer länge von 215mm wäre wichtig, achja und QR9.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jona-dfy (22. April 2016)

Mein altes Drössiger-Wald-Spaß-Gerät mit Sticker-Gebombter Marzocchi DJ 2 <3


----------



## Zackbum (26. April 2016)

Nach viel investierten Scheinen:



Neu: MT5 + MZ053


----------



## Michi76 (5. Juni 2016)

Hier ist mal mein aus der Restekiste zusammengebaute CC Anhängermaschine.
Sollte an sich nur zum rumbolzen sein, der Rahmen lag schon Jahre unbenutzt im Keller, aber gefällt mir schon fast zu gut zum versauen.......


----------



## gersch84 (8. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe viel an meinem MT verändert, aber lange keine Bilder mehr hochgeladen. Mit dem MT fahre ich mittlerweile Enduro, aber auch mal auf Downhillpisten. Das Ding ist wirklich unverwüstlich. Für den Alltag und die 60km Arbeitsweg am Tag habe ich noch ein Drössiger RSL.


----------



## Yoshi- (15. September 2016)

Hier mal mein 650b-SL so wie auf dem Bild nur ohne Flasche 9,5Kg


----------



## dave886 (23. Dezember 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PremiumGlatze (11. Februar 2018)

Hier mein Drössiger MT Baujahr unbekannt, da gebraucht gekauft. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hegbert (2. Juni 2018)

Anfang des Jahres gekauft.
Seitdem: Neuen Vorbau; andere Pedals; Vario-Stütze. 
Als nächstes: SRAM GX 1x12er Gruppe einbauen.
Die Tage kommt nochmal ein Bild


----------



## Igorulm (16. Juli 2018)

Kann man die 27.5 zoll hardtails mit 140mm vorne fahren?


----------



## hegbert (16. Juli 2018)

Igorulm schrieb:


> Kann man die 27.5 zoll hardtails mit 140mm vorne fahren?


Ist das ne rhetorische Frage?


----------



## Igorulm (16. Juli 2018)

Warum? Wollte es wissen ob es jemand fährt und wie es sich fährt


----------



## hegbert (17. Juli 2018)

Ah, dann ergibt das mehr Sinn.
Sähe nämlich so keinen Sinn, warum man das nicht fahren können sollte ^^
Sry für die Verwirrung


----------



## Yoshi- (18. Juli 2018)

Fahren kannst du das auch mit einer 200 mm Doppelbrückengabel,  macht aber keinen Sinn und der Rahmen ist für diese belastung sicher nicht ausgelegt! Ob das bei der 140 auch so ist, ich würde es befürchten. Denn es steht ja sehr oft dabei für wieviel das Rad gedacht ist. So wird auch das Steuerrohr gesetzt (Lenkwinkel) Aber frag doch einfach mal bei Drössiger nach!


----------



## emilemil (16. Juli 2022)

Ist fast 4 Jahre her, daß hier etwas mitgeteilt wurde, da will ich mal die Stagnation aufbrechen (Mein letzter Beitrag liegt noch länger zurück, ist von 2015).
Das Radl, von mir als FittiCrossi bezeichnet, ist nun nicht nur endgültig fertig, sondern hat darüber hinaus durch weitere Modifikationen einen Reifezustand erreicht, wie ihn wenige Räder selten erreichen. Im Einzelnen betrifft das eine StVZO konforme Beleuchtung mit 15 [h] Brenndauer (LiIon-Akku gestützt), eine 3x11 Gang-Schaltung mit optimierter Gangstufung, sowie einen Versatz-Lenker (100 [mm]) mit Ergon-Hörnchen-Griffen, und XT-Triggern (Schaltgriffe, die von Shimano Rapidfire genannt werden). Der linke Trigger wurde modifiziert, um die SRAM Dualdrive-Nabe anzusteuern (Kompressions-Glied im Schaltzug). Des Weiteren wurde ein kleiner Korb angebracht, der Wind-(Regen-) Jacke bzw. Brotzeit transportieren soll.
Nun folgen erstmal die Bildes des aktuellen Standes:
Bild1 : Gesamtes Rad




Bild2: Lenker, Schalthebel, Korb, Spiegel




Bild3: Korb-Anschluß oben und unten




Bild4: Korb seitlich, Blick auf die Akku-Box




Bild5: Akku-Box und Frontlampe Cyo 80 Lux von vorn




Bild6: Rücklicht Sekula angetrieben von der Akku-Box (Geht sogar gut über 5 [Volt])




Bild7: Antrieb und Kettenstrebe (Blötsch wurde eingedrückt) und selbst geschnitzte KB-Schutzscheibe




Bild8: Blötsch und KB-Schutzscheibe im Detail




Bild9 : Schnellspanner für Sattelstütze mit kräftigerem Hebel (Bronzeblech (Gleitlager) fehlt noch)




Der Blötsch wurde in die Kettenstrebe gedrückt, um bei dem 38-er Kettenblatt die Kettenlinie vorn von 50.5 [mm] auf 44.5 [mm] zu reduzieren. Auf die Schaltbarkeit hatte die KB-Linie von 50.5 [mm] keinen negativen Einfluß ! Damit isr das Ablaufen der Kette vom größten Ritzel beim Rückwärtstritt (Oder auch nur beim "Innehalten" während eines Schaltvorgangs) endgültig beseitigt. Wegen der 3-Gang-Nabe  kann nicht ausgeschlossen werden, daß ich eine Schaltpause einlege (Mit ganz leichtem (wenigem) Rückwärtstritt). Beim letzten Mal (Runterschalten bei plözlicher großer Steigung ) gab es Kettensalat mit Zerstörung der Kette (Kaum sichtbare permanente Torsion der Kette (Links-Rechts). Das war der Anlaß, die lange aufgeschobene Operation "Blötsch" durch zu führen.
Der Chainglider Open wurde wegen möglicher Verursachung des Ablaufens schon voher mal abgebaut. Mit dem Chainglider-Open-Teil, gekürzt auf den Kettenblatt-Bereich , soll ein Festanbau mit Rahmen-Haltern probiert werden.. Diese Halter müssen aber noch gebait werden. Die KB-Schutzscheibe ist dann überflüssig. So weit, so gut !

MfG EmilEmil


----------



## unknownbeats (17. Juli 2022)

omg ist das ding hässlich---sorry aber wieso hast du als basis nicht ein rad genommen was deinen vorstellungen besser entspricht...?


----------

